# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Lets See The Transport havn a Oops moment

## Dundee

I'll kick it off with this :Zomg:

----------


## crzyman

Gee, I have a whole folder from when I was driving with oops moments......


where to start.....

----------


## crzyman

from years back

----------


## crzyman

the red line marks the water level before I got out.

----------


## The Claw

> the red line marks the water level before I got out.


Shit, you must be heavy...

----------


## crzyman

Something like that, the machine was being inspected the next day as it was for sale, took half the night to get the mud out of if only to find the computer had water in it (which is behind the seat) and it wouldnt run the next day

----------


## crzyman



----------


## The Claw

> Attachment 1832


Classic! New change of pants after getting out of this one I think...

----------


## Dundee

They were pretty cool Crzyman Ive got a folder full too :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Respect too the family and contractors the driver gave me permission too take these

----------


## crzyman



----------


## Dundee



----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

Here's an image of my old Battle Cruiser, in a bit of a dicky situation.

This image was taken up in the Brindabella Mountains 20+ kms West of Canberra.
Yes it does snow in Australia but this is after just a light dusting!
At present, it is absolutley bucketing down snow up there!!!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## cambo

Not quite normal transport but......

Been in Otago for the rally this weekend just been.
I help service for the SS2000 class Ford Fiesta.
This rally they had a oops moment in the first special stage on Sunday morning. Had been running well up till then. This same stage they ran on the Fiday at night and made it through OK. The pace note was 6R opens, 80, 6L into 5L. Driver heard 5L too late and couldn't make the corner as he was committed to the 6L call by then. Hit the tree at approx 130kph in 5th gear.

----------


## gadgetman

Crikey cambo, who needs a chainsaw.

Though it pains me, here is my oops.



A lung full of water and it's 'All over Rover', cost me an engine, a lot of hassle, skinned knuckles but worst my kids keep reminding me of it.

----------


## gadgetman

Probably the most embarrassing part was the extraction.



The shame, the shame!  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Homer

G'Day Fella's,

I see what you mean Gadgetman!
Gettin dragged out by a Land Rover!!!
How embarrassment!

Doh!
Homer

----------


## Munsey

Land rovers got to be good for something

----------


## Dundee

thats cool i drowned a ute once see if i can find it :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## gadgetman

> G'Day Fella's,
> 
> I see what you mean Gadgetman!
> Gettin dragged out by a Land Rover!!!
> How embarrassment!
> 
> Doh!
> Homer


I know I shouldn't of felt so bad, I'd already hauled him out a few times during the day. But it's the principle of it. Another bad part was that he had my twins (another Landie fan) cell number in his phone and was calling up pretty damn quick. I did get a certain amount of entertainment out of it though; when I pulled the glow plugs and cranked the engine over there was an brilliant sequenced fountain display. Hey, I'm one of life's optimists and always look for a bright side of everything.

----------


## Spanners

*Note to self* Dont let Crzyman drive my truck

 :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

Heres the one I was telling you about Dougie that went off the road,they were lucky lads!

----------


## Dougie

Absolutely nuts eh Dundee. You should charge for tractor recoveries!  :Wink: 

This is my old battler but I never had a whoopsie...at least not on camera! :Thumbsup: 


And not exactly the norm transport again but here's a guy I dated at Polytech who crashed back when he raced formula fords and I was spanner hand for him. Hands down the worst day of my life - I thought he had died. This is turn one Levels (Timaru) if you are familiar with the track. I watched the entire thing from pit wall. I shit you not I had tighened up his HANS device just before this race. He was lucky to get out with a broken back in two places and badly lacerated hands from hitting the steering wheel (and breaking it into three bits!)



More of the crash pics here: http://sportpromedia.com/events/2007...race/index.htm

Absolutely lovely guy, he races V8 tier 2 and V8 utes now.

----------


## Timmay

Farmer left his gate open and some stock walked out on to the highway.

----------


## Dundee

Nice puffa jacket Dougie :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: Heres the same wreck being towed away.Don't mess with cows aye Timmay

----------


## NZHTR

Sweet cruiser Dougie , used ta own a blue one, it fell of a hill buggered it a wee bit .

----------


## Dougie

> Sweet cruiser Dougie , used ta own a blue one, it fell of a hill buggered it a wee bit .


Yikes.....pics????  :Psmiley: 

FJs rule. This one was an awesome truck eh, was like a tank in L4 with chains on all round...I love reminising with the story of when I hauled out a stuck campervan at Lake Lyndon in the middle of winter, I was proud as punch  :Grin:  (Actually I think that photo was taken a few hours before I saved the tourists!)

----------


## Rushy

> Farmer left his gate open and some stock walked out on to the highway.


Damn the stock on my farm don't look anything like that!  Will need to have a serious talk with the stock agent

----------


## Timmay

> Damn the stock on my farm don't look anything like that!  Will need to have a serious talk with the stock agent


Haha, they can be a bit temperamentle sometimes

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Rushy

> Haha, they can be a bit temperamentle sometimes


Yeh I suppose but I have been told that if you herd them into a group they get distracted and don't even know you are there.

----------


## Dundee

Had another car go in the ditch below the house today. :Grin: 

If only Mrs D shut the bloody curtain when getting dressed after a shower :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

Heres pics ..... of car

----------


## GravelBen

Went up on an angle from the right (2nd gear low range), wee bump on the steepest bit and she took off backwards with the wheels going forwards. Grabbed reverse and eventually managed to swing it round and back out of it just here:



Wasn't far off going all roly-poly! Couple of years back but I still remember it fairly well.

Nearly cleaned out a horse on friday night too, clever animal decided it was a good idea to stroll across SH1 about 20m in front of me.

----------


## GravelBen

> This is turn one Levels (Timaru) if you are familiar with the track.


The esses off the front straight? It does feel a fair bit tighter through there than it looks from trackside, and the corner arrives pretty quick!

----------


## Toby

I dont have any photos but my and my mate got stuck down by the river once, We shot a deer in the morning threw it in the back of the rodeo(crappy holden 2wd) and took it to the chiller then thought we would try our luck for a trout,also wash out the back of the ute. We backed down this little road to the river and started fishing then water started rising so we were outies. a quick wash then into the ute start going up then it started skidding and going back to the river. Lucky for us one of the local farmers was taking some stock down the road said he would be back later with his tractor to pull us out. Its funny he didnt wonder what 2 young guys are doing with a truck any way. anyway he came back and tried pulling us out with this old rope but it snapped, so we went over the road to the metal pit there and took some bailing twine off the screen that was there and that shit pulled us out. since no photos heres some awesome painting to give you idea

----------


## gadgetman

Excellent work there Toby!

----------


## veitnamcam

> I dont have any photos but my and my mate got stuck down by the river once, We shot a deer in the morning threw it in the back of the rodeo(crappy holden 2wd) and took it to the chiller then thought we would try our luck for a trout,also wash out the back of the ute. We backed down this little road to the river and started fishing then water started rising so we were outies. a quick wash then into the ute start going up then it started skidding and going back to the river. Lucky for us one of the local farmers was taking some stock down the road said he would be back later with his tractor to pull us out. Its funny he didnt wonder what 2 young guys are doing with a truck any way. anyway he came back and tried pulling us out with this old rope but it snapped, so we went over the road to the metal pit there and took some bailing twine off the screen that was there and that shit pulled us out. since no photos heres some awesome painting to give you idea
> 
> Attachment 4139
> 
> Attachment 4140


 :Grin:  Iv lost count of how many young(and not so young) guys iv pulled out of our local river

----------


## Toby

young as in 15, 16 young?

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep and all the way up to 60y olds :Grin:

----------


## Toby

poor old cunts, you would think they would know better.

----------


## veitnamcam

Its not 4wding if you dont get stuck but you should have some way of getting your vehicle out :Grin:

----------


## Toby

If im with dad me and my brother end up being the "thing" to get us out

----------


## Spudattack



----------


## Dundee

> Iv lost count of how many young(and not so young) guys iv pulled out of our local river


I had too wake up a farmer one night after my old holden rodeo got stuck in whats called "drycreek" it wasn't the water that got me stuck but the lose metal,late at night with a gal Toby..........I mean a gun :Grin:

----------


## Toby

> I had too wake up a farmer one night after my old holden rodeo got stuck in whats called "drycreek" it wasn't the water that got me stuck but the lose metal,late at night with a gal Toby..........I mean a gun


Same thing here, we were skidding over the top of the rocks it pushed them behind the tyre then sunk in the mud, 

Shame it wasn't a gal, Night time gets cold you could do with some warming up

----------


## Dundee

> Same thing here, we were skidding over the top of the rocks it pushed them behind the tyre then sunk in the mud, 
> 
> Shame it wasn't a gal, Night time gets cold you could do with some warming up


It was a gal :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin: But had me gun too :Cool:

----------


## Toby

> It was a galBut had me gun too


Best of both worlds. Keep her mouth occupied as to keep her quite while you wait for a deer to sneak out for a feed,  kick her off, grab gun, boom! that would be a great night.

----------


## BRADS

Trying to cross a flooded paddock to save some stock next to the Manawatu River.
Bugger

----------


## Toby

Is that a Land cruiser

----------


## BRADS

Mate that was a rather good hilux, Was.....
She stopped in the shallow stuff......
I drove into a hidden bull hole, it was halfway up the windows.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Nekk minnit

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## P38

> Attachment 4150


Spud

The wheels rotate the other way.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Spudattack

> Spud
> 
> The wheels rotate the other way.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Shit, well spotted! Hadn't even thought of that, although when I first saw it something did seem off!

----------


## Dundee

Another mishap on our road tonight

the pic don't do the part it was nearly flipping over

----------


## gadgetman

Driver would want to close the door gently on that one Dundee.

----------


## Dundee

The pictures don't really take the serious implications of this whoopsie,if we pulled the ute out from the front it would of rolled so I anchored a second tractor to the back end. 

The driver of the ute got in and we told him to get out and hold the wheel while it was moved. One lucky guy there Gadget as that bank is bloody steep.

----------


## Spudattack

This happened at about 3am on a mates Stag Do in South Africa, his wife was not happy as it was her car!

----------


## Dundee

Dude with the hoody having a good ole laugh :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

3am its bloody dark they must of all been pissed :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  Or the sun rises early there :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spudattack

Haha, nah we left it overnight, this was just before we pulled it out with the farmer's tractor the following morning, the boys having a good laugh at him!

----------


## kotuku

gees gadget -my old girl looked very similar to yours when i gave it the bath in the rakaia-good ol gsp follower comes to our rescue-in mummies wagon though.
 the wolfes rd job was terry tractor and bloody big chainto haulthe old bitch out of that shitty soup.thank christ for cockies&their tractors!
 dundee you must have all your tribe fairly well trained on vehicle recovery eh.
sure it was young sean I saw in one shot-probably workin out were he could get a good pull on the bloody thing with buddy the goat!

----------


## Uplandstalker

Came across this on the way to Lake Sumner a year or so back.  The drive was NOT a local


The recovery

----------


## GravelBen

:Zomg: 

Looks like a classic panic-brake-overcorrect moment there!

----------


## Maca49

Why some people should not be given licences!

----------


## smidey

my old man in the crane, 1988 Papua New Gunea

a few minutes later

----------


## Twoshotkill

swimmer crane!

----------


## smidey

bit of a balls up alrite. It had rained in the hills and the water came up so fast he couldn't walk it out in time, made it about half the 60m to the ramp before he had to shut it down and ended up being lifted off it with another crane. he had to hold on to the hook and be lifted to safety, no osh in those days i don't think.

----------


## Dundee

lucky escape

----------


## Uplandstalker

> Why some people should not be given licences!


The driver didn't have a NZ licence and most likely never driven on a gravel road.

----------


## Maca49

Oh dear, but only way to learn hahaha

----------


## striker

coming in to over take, tractor driver got sun-strike and cobbed the power, i got sun-strike, sneezed like fark and smack.
It farrkin hurt, shunted the motor back 8 inches, bent the chassis, thankfully the firewall held, didnt really want the dash or stearing wheel any closer 
got a ride in the ambo and thankfully didn't break my neck/upper back as they thought
anyless of a car and i wouldnt be here

----------


## gadgetman

That's a serious bit of damage for a tank like that striker

----------


## striker

> That's a serious bit of damage for a tank like that striker


yep i know  :XD:  , and i couldnt replace it, literally took me 18months to find it in the first place

----------


## Scouser

> yep i know  , and i couldnt replace it, literally took me 18months to find it in the first place


Jeese Striker, lucky to come out of that one intact mate!

----------


## john m

I've straddled the big rut many times but on the way out today the low side slipped in. A bit of dicking around with the winch and I was on my way again some minor panel damage to beat out tomorrow.

----------


## Rushy

> I've straddled the big rut many times but on the way out today the low side slipped in. A bit of dicking around with the winch and I was on my way again some minor panel damage to beat out tomorrow.
> Attachment 16716


That brings new meaning to sidling around the hill.

----------


## Dundee

Is it wet there John m looks like a great location for bambis?

----------


## john m

It's wet there now had a thunder storm as i was getting it back on it's feet. Yes it can be good for bambi. The track has suffered damage from dickheads trying to see how far they can get in 2WD.
A big bambi from this area.

----------


## veitnamcam

My mates wagon.
Always opening up overgrown tracks for motorbikes he thought he must have been driving over a small slip but was actually driving up the bank  :Grin: 
Rear locker just kept it goin up til it fell over.

----------


## Dundee

Great to see whoopsies if everyone is safe

----------


## Dundee

Check this one out. @hunter308

Truck smash caught on video | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## veitnamcam

> Check this one out. @hunter308
> 
> Truck smash caught on video | Stuff.co.nz


That would have to be pissed or deliberate surely.

----------


## Rushy

> Check this one out. @hunter308
> 
> Truck smash caught on video | Stuff.co.nz


Fucking idiot

----------


## Moutere

One of the guys on our crew drove past this parked car yesterday, what are the odds eh?

----------


## Shearer

> One of the guys on our crew drove past this parked car yesterday, what are the odds eh?
> 
> Attachment 19303


Got stuck in the gum.......

----------


## veitnamcam

Parked by floodwater?

----------


## Dundee

Abbo land wasn't in the Northern Territory was it ? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Anyone here seen bush mechanics? We have a DVD here somewhere shit its funny

----------


## Dundee

Northern Territory? :Grin:

----------


## Moutere

No, it's about 200 km east of Kalgoorlie WA, it rained here for the first time today in what must have been a thousand years.

A flood event would be the most logical answer, but it must have been of biblical proportions for around here.
The guys say it isn't near the only ford/riverbed on the drive into town.





> Abbo land wasn't in the Northern Territory was it ?

----------


## andyanimal31

The mighty iseki in a spot of bother.
My mate the digger driver set me up for this baby!
A 130 hp tractor to remove me and a few beers

A nice veiw of ruapehu I reckon!

----------


## gadgetman

Suppose you had a little spare time to enjoy the view andyanimal31. Mates are great for that sort of thing.

----------


## Gibo

> The mighty iseki in a spot of bother.
> My mate the digger driver set me up for this baby!
> A 130 hp tractor to remove me and a few beers
> 
> A nice veiw of ruapehu I reckon!


Having slick tyres on the back wouldnt of helped  :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Andy your mate the digger driver should have been able to get you out.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Andy your mate the digger driver should have been able to get you out.


As usual he had just loaded up on the transporter and gone!
It only took an hour for the big tractor to turn up but when he couldn't move me forward it took him half an hour to drive right around to pull me out backwards and then it only just came out!
I had driven over the crossing once posting the line and then tried coming out where i hadn't driven, boy was that a mistake!
I wish i had a photo of the iseki on two wheels with a number 2 quarter round under the hammer stopping it from falling over and then having to climb up the mast to hook a rope on for the hilux to pull it back onto its four wheels.
I have got a bit older and wiser in the last few years so try minimize this sort of shit as now trying to get to extreme old age in one piece!

----------


## Rushy

> trying to get to extreme old age in one piece!


There is good sense in that. By the way, thanks for the message.  Job done.

----------


## andyanimal31

> There is good sense in that. By the way, thanks for the message.  Job done.


All good Rushy!

----------


## Dundee

Tanker got a bit too close to picket fence so I had to move trailer. None broke it was close.

----------


## subs

Thats a bloody flash tanker track there dundee

----------


## Dundee

> Thats a bloody flash tanker track there dundee


Thanks its my old mans section on the way too the shed.

----------


## Gibo

I see your growing rabbits too mr D  :Grin:

----------


## WhistlingWings

The bro in law had a bit of a incident on his Mule quad bike. He was very lucky it wasn't fatal. 
The only way to get it out was to get the helicopter in. The pilot dropped his crew off at the site and I said that I would guide him on the trailer and then would bring the strops up.
In my rush to get the strops up to the machine, I forgot that after going through a steep ditch it was a sharp turn to the left which required a 2 point turn as the bank was washed out. I remembered that as I felt the Holden lurch over. I tried to back out...that wasn't going to happen. I opted to bail out the passenger door and run up the track to the heli. 
The pilot and owner wondered where my truck was, which he saw on his flight back to the hangar. I got a fair bit of shit next time I went in for a coffee. 
I should have given it a nudge and got a new truck haha.
Sister was a bit hacked off with guys and vehicles that day hahaha

----------


## veitnamcam

Engage diff locks and back out:thumbup: :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

Steep there WW

----------


## gadgetman

> Engage diff locks and back out:thumbup:


No, with that badge on the front a push would be kinder.

----------


## JoshC

Lucky

----------


## WhistlingWings

Yeah should have given it a push hahaha.
Real lucky on that one.

----------


## madjon_

I'll just pull off here an' have a cuppa :O O:

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 19625
> 
> I'll just pull off here an' have a cuppa


And a nana nap for me and the truck.

----------


## veitnamcam

What's that brown stuff the trailers are lying in? :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> What's that brown stuff the trailers are lying in?


four xxxx :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> What's that brown stuff the trailers are lying in?


Effluent? Might not be but it looks as though it is in the shit. Ha ha ha ha

----------


## Dynastar27

> I'll kick it off with this
> Attachment 1818Attachment 1819Attachment 1820Attachment 1821


i suppose thats one way of puting gravel on a road

----------


## Dundee

This happened in the Manawatu gorge this morning. Same company that I started this thread with :Zomg: 

Truck crashes off road in Gorge | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Rushy

That is not good Dundee

----------


## gadgetman

Sounds like he was very lucky on the injury side of it Dundee.

----------


## JoshC

Someone forgot about this soft spot, it's only been there 20 odd years! Haha

----------


## gadgetman

I see what the problem is Josh. Someone has fitted racing slicks to it.

----------


## 308

The old XR500 out on the raised beach overlooking Karori Rock, Terawhiti Station

i miss that bike til I remember how heavy it was

----------


## Maca49

And I thought 308 was posting a photo of a Boeing 777/200 :Sick:

----------


## JoshC

> I see what the problem is Josh. Someone has fitted racing slicks to it.


Unfortunately those racing slicks (actually near new tyres) are clawing at thin air now  :Grin: 

Our other tractor, 4wd 80hp, wouldn't budge it last night. Will have to track the digger back out from the back of the farm and pull it out with that.

----------


## JoshC

> Attachment 21500
> The old XR500 out on the raised beach overlooking Karori Rock, Terawhiti Station
> 
> i miss that bike til I remember how heavy it was


That reminds me of my mate on his Dog Rooter 400, and after I passed him thru a bog on my KTM 450. Haha

----------


## R93

I was always that guy when riding with my mates. They could ride better than I could walk. Had a chain come off in a big mud hole once cause I suck, and tried to run it in the wrong gear. 3 mates backed their bikes up to me in order to help, or so I thought.........I looked worse than the poor bugger in the above pic :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

> I was always that guy when riding with my mates. They could ride better than I could walk. Had a chain come off in a big mud hole once cause I suck, and tried to run it in the wrong gear. 3 mates backed their bikes up to me in order to help, or so I thought.........I looked worse than the poor bugger in the above pic


The best thing on that day was getting the bugger back. He's always the first to shotgun a puddle or blap the throttle thru a bog right in front of you. Later that day he tried getting me back, lost it and slid through a fence  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Later that day he tried getting me back, lost it and slid through a fence


Ha ha ha ha just and deserved by the sounds of it.

----------


## JoshC

> Ha ha ha ha just and deserved by the sounds of it.


Its all fun and games...until someone gets hurt...and in this case it was more hilarious  :Grin:

----------


## GravelBen

Hayden Paddon pushing that little bit too hard in a BDA Escort...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=519511278153369

----------


## 300winmag

Just been having a dung out and came across some old photo's of mine. Here's one going back to Dec 1981.
The Seismic survey ship I was working on hit an uncharted reef at 6 knots, water depth by memory went from 600 fathoms to nought in less than 100 meters. We were working in North East Sulawesi. Middle of nowhere.

Getting off was another story

----------


## Rushy

That's a bugger moment.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Hayden Paddon pushing that little bit too hard in a BDA Escort...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=519511278153369



It was all class up till then, almost like a pace note error or just a  plain old brain fart, no attitude on the car before that turn.

----------


## GravelBen

> It was all class up till then, almost like a pace note error or just a  plain old brain fart, no attitude on the car before that turn.


Yeah, he said afterwards it was a pace note they had listed wrong in recce. He was flying eh, already 30+ seconds up on the rest of the classics and sitting in 5th overall behind the top NZRC cars.

----------


## chrome

Wasnt me


Sent from the swamp

----------


## 300winmag

Not quite an Ooops moment but scary when a submarine surfaces next to us and two bods on top of the coning tower get on a loud hailer and tell you to bugger off.
Early 80's in Indonesia.

----------


## 300winmag

Coming thick and fast, another grounding, this time on another ship in Indonesia.
MV Western Islander, 115 feet long and 35 of us crewed her for 2 months at a time, a good little tub. Shit we went to some places on her that tourists would never get to. It was a shallow water seismic survey vessel fitted with aqua pulse guns, I was a Gun mechanic on her of and on for a couple of years. It's hull bottom was 11/2 inch plate, engin room had 3 x v8 supercharged and turbocharged gm's absolutley screaming there nuts off. Anyway we ran aground often.

----------


## big_foot

Had a close one on the forklift yesterday. I was taking a stack of ten or so old pallets to a fire in the neighbours yard, approaching the fire I figured Ill just drive right up, plonk them on top (it was a pile of hot coals at this stage) biff it in reverse and jitz it outta there. All went perfectly to plan until I gave the her too much herbs on the gravel yard and fuckin near got stuck. Luckily pulsing the gas pedal got a bit of a rock going an steamed us out just in time to watch the flames lick up the pallets :X X:

----------


## Dundee

Ooops the old man has bailed rather close to the creek. :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


+1 ? Have you lost youre old man in the river Dundee?

----------


## Rushy

> +1 ? Have you lost youre old man in the river Dundee?


Taking a leak behind the big tree?

----------


## NZ32

One of the guys at work over summer, stuck up to the axle.......

----------


## Dundee

Nah the silly old bugger got stuck and couldn't back up cause of the tree. :Grin:

----------


## JoshC

Better to be safe than sorry. Although those tyres looking pretty well worn there, and maybe over inflated on the rear? Good be completely wrong though...only looking at a photo.

----------


## Dundee

> Better to be safe than sorry. Although those tyres looking pretty well worn there, and maybe over inflated on the rear? Good be completely wrong though...only looking at a photo.


Yep they are slick

----------


## JoshC

> Yep they are slick


I was going to add, you fullas probably aren't used to wet ground up there anyways  :XD:  A half worn set down here are pointless  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> Nah the silly old bugger got stuck and couldn't back up cause of the tree.
> Attachment 25461Attachment 25462


You got enough chain There mate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You got enough chain There mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His tractors probly still parked at the shed  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

> You got enough chain There mate?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pulled him out with the fergy from the drive as my quad tyres aren't much better. :ORLY:

----------


## mrs dundee

The old bugger got the wally award for the week,lol.

----------


## GravelBen

Got a mates Prado stuck in the weekend but no photos... road tyres on it were fine on a good farm track, but then we came around a corner and found ourselves on wet clay. Oops. Bit of a walk up the hill to get cell reception and order a tow too.  :X X:

----------


## GravelBen



----------


## sAsLEX

> 


Amateur - Hit wing mirrors up or down, they are designed to be hit back and forward!

----------


## Dundee

Damn shame :Grin:

----------


## smidey

haha what did he think was going to happen i wonder

----------


## Rushy

Dickhead

----------


## madjon_

I wanna be a "Halls Angle" when I grow up.

----------


## deer243

> Dickhead


+1 lol

----------


## Dundee

@Ryan here you go

----------


## sako75

Here you go what?

----------


## Toby

He was searching for this thread but got the error,I think dundee tagged him here to save his search

----------


## Dundee

you onto it Toby :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

> @Ryan here you go


Thanks!

----------


## Ryan

> TO be promoted to captain in the armys School of Armour, a lieutenant first has to drive a 28-wheel truck carrying an Olifant tank down Van Reenens pass.
> 
> During such a test on Friday night, a female lieutenant reportedly missed a gear and the brakes overheated, sending the truck careening down the pass. The driver remained calm and steered her run-away rig into a sand trap. But the momentum of the 50 ton tank on the back simply sent the truck ploughing right through the sand trap and up an incline. Thats where the heavy tank then fell off the truck, landing upside down in the northbound lane.
> 
> Spokesperson for the army, Colonel Sidney Zeeman, confirmed lieutenants of the School of Armour in Bloemfontein were busy with practical training for their driving and maintenance course. The female driver and an instructor were slightly injured during the crash. The army is now investigating the cause of the crash, Zeeman said. The army secured the scene and contractors lifted the tank on Saturday. The whole process took 10 minutes.
> 
> The Armoured Corps has been using the pass for decades to train drivers.

----------


## Dundee

That was worth the wait. Thanks Ryan

----------


## sako75

Did they test her to see if she was tanked?

Great pics

----------


## Ryan

> Did they test her to see if she was tanked?
> 
> Great pics


Tankfully nobody was hurt!

Anyone who's driven that pass knows that it's a white knuckle ride, particularly in bad weather.

----------


## kotuku

did she get put over a barrel for it ,or did she get a barrelling?

----------


## Dundee

Alright I will add my bit........."Bet there were skids elsewhere too" :Grin:

----------


## ebf

Hey @Ryan, that first pic brought back lots of memories. We used to stay at the motel with those pyramid shaped bungalows each year on the way down to Marina beach on the south coast  :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Looks flat and straight, certainly better than any south island roads.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ryan

> Looks flat and straight, certainly better than any south island roads.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Looks can be deceiving. 

_It is a 2-lane, freeway pass which rises from 1105m ASL to 1768m at the summit over a distance of 36,3 km, producing a climb of 663 vertcal meters, it nontheless results in a moderate gradient of 1/54 with the steepest sections around 1:20.  Like the Kaaimans River & Hex River Passes, this pass produces a fair portion of South Africas trucking accidents. Sheer volume is no doubt the primary reason for the high rate of accidents, but the pass also has a major drop in altitude. When bad weather arrives, things can get masty with heavy snowfalls occurring during the winter cycle. The pass will be temporarily closed to traffic at times._ 

Van Reenen's Pass, Drakensberg - Mountain Passes South Africa

Like the article says, it is the traffic that's the main thing, particularly in bad weather. @ebf Never stayed at the Wigwam Motel myself but passed by often enough. Wasn't there a Trek garage with a big zebra outside it somewhere nearby?

----------


## veitnamcam

So pretty flat then

----------


## gadgetman

> Looks can be deceiving. 
> 
> _It is a 2-lane, freeway pass which rises from 1105m ASL to 1768m at the summit over a distance of 36,3 km, producing a climb of 663 vertcal meters, it nontheless results in a moderate gradient of 1/54 with the steepest sections around 1:20.  Like the Kaaimans River & Hex River Passes, this pass produces a fair portion of South Africas trucking accidents. Sheer volume is no doubt the primary reason for the high rate of accidents, but the pass also has a major drop in altitude. When bad weather arrives, things can get masty with heavy snowfalls occurring during the winter cycle. The pass will be temporarily closed to traffic at times._ 
> 
> Van Reenen's Pass, Drakensberg - Mountain Passes South Africa
> 
> Like the article says, it is the traffic that's the main thing, particularly in bad weather. @ebf Never stayed at the Wigwam Motel myself but passed by often enough. Wasn't there a Trek garage with a big zebra outside it somewhere nearby?


Not far off the gradient of the old west coast road. That is the flat bit on the way to west coast.

----------


## Low box

Who put that stump under the truck?

----------


## Dynastar27

that's a woops moment

----------


## Ryan

About to be an "oops" moment:

----------


## 308

Wow.
Human stupidity never ceases to amaze me

----------


## GravelBen

:Grin:  Reminds me of that photo floating around of a BMW with chains on the front wheels!

----------


## Ryan

> Wow.
> Human stupidity never ceases to amaze me


Saw this car come round the corner with stuff on its roof secured by tied down straps. The guy had hooked the front strap to the front row hook but had tied it down waaaaay too hard and the strap had basically cut a jagged hole right down the middle of his lower grille.

----------


## JoshC

> Attachment 27059 Who put that stump under the truck?


If that was a new hilux/triton/dmax/navara/ranger/etc it'd have crumpled the sill, twisted the chassis and the engine probably would've fallen out. Instant write off

----------


## Spook

Oops, someone didn't know they had ripped their number plate off when shunting the gate...

----------


## BRADS

That post would take much "shunting" out of the ground.

----------


## Spook

> That post would take much "shunting" out of the ground.


That's just the gap filler, there is a No 1 round just out of frame on the left.

----------


## Rushy

Idjits

----------


## Dundee

Two 4x4s stuck by creek :36 1 5:

----------


## Rushy

Did you make some quick booze money for that Dundee?

----------


## Nibblet

We saw a honda crv parked in some trees off the side of Lewis pass, at least they had their hazards on to avoid any confusion or someone hitting them

----------


## big_foot

> Did you make some quick booze money for that Dundee?


Loooks like he was hiding in the pungas Rushy :ORLY:

----------


## Dundee

> Loooks like he was hiding in the pungas Rushy


Yip from the safety of our lookout. :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

We had better photos up the road,clowns use this gravel road daily but with cell phones etc you got to see them or its gone.

Years ago I scored  a box off booze every month.
This fella and passenger were very sore but lucky. :Zomg: 

The recovery took a while too :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

Here's a few from my past;

Not what it should look like


What it SHOULD look like


I see this Cruiser is currently for sale


Words fail me


My mate gave it a few too many raspberries going into a corner in the mud, this is the result after using the winch around a tree to pull the front ARB bumper out of the front tyre so that the spare could be fitted.


Always handy to have a winch bitch.

----------


## Savage1

I just don't understand the desire to want to get yourself stuck and winch yourself out, I like speed.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I just don't understand the desire to want to get yourself stuck and winch yourself out, I like speed.


well for me its a desire to not need a road or make your own.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> I just don't understand the desire to want to get yourself stuck and winch yourself out, I like speed.


Not really an appropriate admission for a man in you're line of work  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Not really an appropriate admission for a man in you're line of work


Yeh I might rely on statements like that the next time I am about to be issued with an infringement notice.

----------


## Nibblet

> I just don't understand the desire to want to get yourself stuck and winch yourself out, I like speed.


The idea is to try not to have to use the winch, get through the deepest ugliest nastiest shit before getting stuck.
Had my trucks airborne more times off road than on too.

----------


## Savage1

> Not really an appropriate admission for a man in you're line of work


I was talking about off road, I'm Miss Daisy on the road, unless there's an urgent reason to be otherwise.

I'm not speed trained either so I can't issue speeding tickets, according to Police policy.

I think the lack of desire comes from being a farmer and knowing that getting stuck often means a long walk back or even getting a digger in.

----------


## Ryan

@Savage1 Just on the subject of driving, I've often wondered how long police hang onto their Holdens for? Is there some sort of criteria that once they reach x mileage or similar, they're binned? What happens to them once they're at the end of their life?

----------


## JoshC

> @Savage1 Just on the subject of driving, I've often wondered how long police hang onto their Holdens for? Is there some sort of criteria that once they reach x mileage or similar, they're binned? What happens to them once they're at the end of their life?


About 150 - 175,000kms. They get stripped of add-ons and end up at Turners.

----------


## Savage1

> @Savage1 Just on the subject of driving, I've often wondered how long police hang onto their Holdens for? Is there some sort of criteria that once they reach x mileage or similar, they're binned? What happens to them once they're at the end of their life?


JoshC is right, when they get replaced depends on how much money the district has. You don't want to buy an ex general duties car, but the other would be OK to buy.

----------


## Ryan

Thanks guys - can't say I'm in the market for an ex-police car though haha.

----------


## JoshC

I looked at a couple of ex highway patrol cars for the missus. 2007-8 sv6, 160 odd thousand kms, very good service history --- anything that needs doing gets done, upgraded suspension, brakes and some are chipped. Other than a few wee cosmetic things that could be tidied up easily, they were a good buy in my opinion. Usually selling between $11-15K. Car dealers usually out-bid you, tidy them up and re-sell them for $20K plus.

----------


## Gibo

Mine had the chip left in it, got me some fines which I tried to tell them was their fault ha ha! Sold me a demon  :Grin:  of course that didnt wash  :Wink:

----------


## Ryan

/pedant alert!

"Flashed" or "remapped" would probably be a more accurate description as "chipped" implies the addition of a microprocessor which is way old-skool method of modification. I'd be interested to compare the factory Vs upgraded map.

----------


## Ryan

@DAF Sorry but - I can't edit my post above, forbidden again. (edit: But i was able to edit this one)

I was going to ask - do cops fill their cars with 91, 95 or 98? I assume they roll with BP fuel cards because I always see them filling up at that company's stations.

----------


## Gibo

Call it what ya want, most kiwis call it chipped  :Grin:  same thing

----------


## Ryan

> Call it what ya want, most kiwis call it chipped  same thing


It's most definitely not the same thing but admittedly most people use it (not just Kiwis) as a blanket term for engine control modification.

----------


## DAF

> @DAF Sorry but - I can't edit my post above, forbidden again. (edit: But i was able to edit this one)
> 
> I was going to ask - do cops fill their cars with 91, 95 or 98? I assume they roll with BP fuel cards because I always see them filling up at that company's stations.


Try editing now

----------


## Nibblet

> /pedant alert!
> 
> "Flashed" or "remapped" would probably be a more accurate description as "chipped" implies the addition of a microprocessor which is way old-skool method of modification. I'd be interested to compare the factory Vs upgraded map.


A lot a still chipped, piggy back system to avoid warranty issues.

----------


## Savage1

> @DAF Sorry but - I can't edit my post above, forbidden again. (edit: But i was able to edit this one)
> 
> I was going to ask - do cops fill their cars with 91, 95 or 98? I assume they roll with BP fuel cards because I always see them filling up at that company's stations.


91, sometimes even in the diesel boozebus  :ORLY:

----------


## Nibblet

> 91, sometimes even in the diesel boozebus


What do you put in your car using the company card?  :ORLY:

----------


## Ryan

> Try editing now


Thanks @DAF but thread is TX'd for editing.

----------


## 300winmag

A few bucks here, at least it's not the Penrose Bridge.

----------


## Ryan

Yeowwww... some explaining to do there!

----------


## Gibo

Sheite!! You'd mud ya gruts if you were driving on the overbridge!

----------


## sako75

Hence the placement of this sign near the Penrose bridge 300winmag mentioned  :Psmiley:

----------


## striker

is that the bridge that has the electronic warning sign on it?

----------


## Bryan

Those images remind me of the latest Hangover movie and the incident with the Giraffe at the start. LOL  :Grin:

----------


## sako75

> is that the bridge that has the electronic warning sign on it?


Yeah, a few of them do on the Southern but only one has the sign.

Correct me if i am wrong but it is the same bridge a young guy on a school trip lopped his head on a topless double decker bus when he stood up???

----------


## 300winmag

> Hence the placement of this sign near the Penrose bridge 300winmag mentioned 
> 
> Attachment 27567


That sign doesn't stop them, it cost me $69k or should I say the insurance company and the following year our premium doubled. Kaos at 9am on a weekday peak our traffic.
They have fitted large steel buffer plates to the underside of the bridge.

----------


## gadgetman

I'm picking an unfair amount of paperwork was involved 300winmag.

----------


## veitnamcam

is that bridge made of paper or what?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 300winmag

> I'm picking an unfair amount of paperwork was involved 300winmag.


Truckloads, unbelievably the driver got a slap on the hand with a wet bus ticket and a $300 hundy fine.

----------


## Dundee

> is that bridge made of paper or what?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


They must of been bloody speeding aye!

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Nahhhhhhhhh  Rubbish. Just believe the signs on the rear of these artic units travelling at 110 km, "Truck drivers are safe drivers."

----------


## 308

That bridge looked plenty hollow 

I like this idea, nice and practical

----------


## sAsLEX

> That bridge looked plenty hollow 
> 
> I like this idea, nice and practical
> 
> Attachment 27594



These signs don't always work. 

Got into a multistory carpark in a long wheelbase van passing clear under the sign, got stuck on one of the ramps as the angles reduced the available height significantly for a longer vehicle!

----------


## 308

They often don't think of things like that - Railways found out that they couldn't run commuter trains on one of the lines in Wgtn for a similar reason - apparently they hadn't thought about how much a carriage swings away from the centreline when going through a curved tunnel - duh

----------


## Gibo

> They often don't think of things like that - Railways found out that they couldn't run commuter trains on one of the lines in Wgtn for a similar reason - apparently they hadn't thought about how much a carriage swings away from the centreline when going through a curved tunnel - duh


Thats a bit like the rail feck up from Northland to Auckland, cant get high cubes through the tunnel  :XD:

----------


## 308

There's an old legend that Railways lost a carriage off the wharf once. 
They sent a diver down to take a look and he came back up saying- "Which one? There's 4 of them down there"







> Thats a bit like the rail feck up from Northland to Auckland, cant get high cubes through the tunnel

----------


## Gibo

Seen plenty of goods go in the drink here at the Port of Tauranga. New Riviera Launch from Aussie was probably the most costly i've seen  :Grin:  

Trying to find the photos I have of the Fonterra Milk tanker that missed the Matakana Island ferry and ended up in the sea  :Grin:

----------


## 300winmag

Another Oops moment

----------


## Gibo

> Another Oops moment
> 
> Attachment 27605
> 
> Attachment 27606


Its a Mack, should have just burried it  :Grin:

----------


## Bryan

> Those images remind me of the latest Hangover movie and the incident with the Giraffe at the start. LOL


Well fuck me, it ACTUALLY just happened:  :XD: 

Giraffe killed by low bridge in South Africa | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Gibo

:Oh Noes:  A bit of planning wouldn't have hurt there!

----------


## Dundee

Geeze Bryan you might of cursed that girraffe :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

Has anyone seen the series of photos on facebook yet of things falling off the wharf in Auckland?
A friend was showing me at lunchtime on his phone, hilarious.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Has anyone seen the series of photos on facebook yet of things falling off the wharf in Auckland?
> A friend was showing me at lunchtime on his phone, hilarious.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Were they all Jaffas? :Grin:

----------


## Savage1

Not my finest moment, taken by some passengers in from their hotel room. It's in Rome, some lovely Italian decided to park his car on the inside of the corner so I couldn't turn left, never hit the bridge but had to reverse about 400m down a narrow windy hill and out onto a main road.

----------


## Dundee

A few more from the road we are on. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Popular impromptu rally road or just NIers never see gravel?

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 27629
> 
> Not my finest moment, taken by some passengers in from their hotel room. It's in Rome, some lovely Italian decided to park his car on the inside of the corner so I couldn't turn left, never hit the bridge but had to reverse about 400m down a narrow windy hill and out onto a main road.


Ha that is such an Italian way to park.  Ben there done that in a campervan.

----------


## hunt08

Finished work one day had a steep ridge to get up to get out to the track got just bout to the top wheels still going ford & I was sliding backwards I slided over the edge of the ridge & when it started rolling it went over 3.5 times it rolled slowly at one point I thought shit my arm out the window so pulled my arm back in as that side of the ute hit the ground, befor it started to roll I went to bail but I thought I cant Im on the bottom side so had to just go with it

----------


## Rushy

Bugger that for a joke

----------


## Dundee

Shit!!

----------


## veitnamcam

As soon as your are goin backwards slam reverse and you should be able to steer,still sliding punch the throttle until goin in the right direction and let off again.
It is scary heading off downhill backward all of a sudden but if you can keep your cool reverse and even throttle is your best bet.
been there a few times.
Know exactly what you mean with the slow mo.
years ago when I rolled my Austin a30 two door as it rolled(no seat belts but indicator arms :Cool: ) I had the thought not to put my hand on the window and managed to get the b pillar and save my arm and head.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## hunt08

I had no time to try get it reverse as it didn't stay on the ridge for very long lol when you slam reverse do try keep you foot of the clutch. Some 1 said when you start sliding backwards turn it off put it in reverse with out touching any thing then restart & you be in revers but  haven't had a happen in a ute again yet had it with the four wheeler a few times but they easy to get back under control

----------


## sAsLEX

> As soon as your are goin backwards slam reverse and you should be able to steer,still sliding punch the throttle until goin in the right direction and let off again.
> It is scary heading off downhill backward all of a sudden but if you can keep your cool reverse and even throttle is your best bet.
> been there a few times.
> Know exactly what you mean with the slow mo.
> years ago when I rolled my Austin a30 two door as it rolled(no seat belts but indicator arms) I had the thought not to put my hand on the window and managed to get the b pillar and save my arm and head.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Reminds me of a story of a large diesel who started sliding back down a slope, stalled it and when it restarted he gunned it......without realizing it had bump started and now the engine was running in reverse! and he promptly went flying off the bank at full throttle!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Some 1 said when you start sliding backwards turn it off put it in reverse with out touching any thing then restart & you be in revers but  haven't had a happen in a ute again yet had it with the four wheeler a few times but they easy to get back under control


that's more the old school keep it going till you dig some holes,stall on brakes,change to reverse and start. doesn't work when sliding down backwards :Grin: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Dundee

> Seen plenty of goods go in the drink here at the Port of Tauranga. New Riviera Launch from Aussie was probably the most costly i've seen  
> 
> Trying to find the photos I have of the Fonterra Milk tanker that missed the Matakana Island ferry and ended up in the sea


We had a fonterra tanker fall in the creek up the road,it was in the paper years ago but can't find the picture.About 10 years ago.

----------


## madjon_

Cruising towards Kunanurra at 100 km,BANG,the a resend of the cruiser drops,the wife looks at me :Wtfsmilie: something broke.coilwrite airbag blown.had to let the other side down so now the caravan hitch is almost dragging and the front of the truck is ready for a moon shot.
Moved all the gear from the truck and the boot of the van into the van over and behind the tandem,leveled things out a bit.
New bags have to come from Darwin and it's a pubic holiday there Monday.Still,can drive round without the van so sightseeing

----------


## madjon_



----------


## Barefoot

> Thats a bit like the rail feck up from Northland to Auckland, cant get high cubes through the tunnel


You were shooting near the tunnel last weekend   @Gibo . They dug it down a number of years ago but the clearances still aren't there.

Apparently tunnels curve at the top  :36 1 5:

----------


## sako75

Ute Vs haul truck. Only ever going to be one winner


4 Wheel Drive Dragged 40m In Mine Accident | Australian Mining Links Portal

----------


## striker

Shit they were lucky.
we get a few of these updates and some of the shit that happens, its amazing some even are survivable

----------


## Dundee

Tanker nearly got the fence again! :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Scouser

Fark Dundee, that looks impossible to get any closer!!!!!

----------


## NZ32

A mate an I found this BMW up in the port hills while on a forestry planning field trip. 100m down a really steep bank 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Bonnet is a bit faded. Could do with a cut and polish
Did it have plates on?

----------


## Scouser

> Bonnet is a bit faded. Could do with a cut and polish
> Did it have plates on?


5COU5R ???????

----------


## sako75

you guys are everywhere  :X X:

----------


## Scouser

> you guys are everywhere


We have a saying back home....'Wherever you venture on this planet, you will find a Scotsman, an Irishman and a Scouser'....usually in the same bar!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

> Fark Dundee, that looks impossible to get any closer!!!!!


Sometimes Dundee comes to the rescue :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan

That's not a bad fence you have there mate.

----------


## Dundee

Thanks Ryan. I'll bet a jug it gets smashed this year. But you will have to come down here to drink it. :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

There like a bear mate. Could help repair the fence too.

----------


## Gibo

> We have a saying back home....'Wherever you venture on this planet, you will find a Scotsman, an Irishman and a Scouser'....usually in the same bar!!!!!


Usually on the floor under some kiwi bar  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Usually on the floor under some kiwi bar


And having a scrap over which one has the best kick and kiss team Gibo.  Thank fuck Scouser doesn't know where I live any more.

----------


## Nibblet

No photos unfortunately but was at the tyre shop having some new feet fitted and a dude picked up his terrano after a new set of tyres and alignment, about 10 minutes later I see him walking back to the shop. "So my wheel just fell off...." I overhear him say. Needless to say I double checked all my wheel nuts

----------


## Ryan

> No photos unfortunately but was at the tyre shop having some new feet fitted and a dude picked up his terrano after a new set of tyres and alignment, about 10 minutes later I see him walking back to the shop. "So my wheel just fell off...." I overhear him say. Needless to say I double checked all my wheel nuts

----------


## Nibblet

Couple from today, unfortunately no photo of my cruiser getting dropped off by the tow truck  :Oh Noes:  @chric1

----------


## Rushy

Fuck me. No wonder you won't be there tomorrow

----------


## Nibblet

> Fuck me. No wonder you won't be there tomorrow


Haha yeah she getting stripped down tomorrow. Snapped CV and broken spindle. Tow wasn't cheap from woodhill either. Shame you don't have your old house.

----------


## Maca49

Should have bought a Landrover! At least you'd be better mentally prepared :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> Should have bought a Landrover! At least you'd be better mentally prepared


Pass thanks. This was mostly user error, this user made a BIG fucken error. More right boot with grippy tyres and front diff lock engaged is not really the answer to a stupidly big hill thats rutted to fuck.

Next time I will disengage the front locker.

----------


## Maca49

Or trade it in on a Landrover? There's a nice tank on tard me c/w long range gun!

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep at Least you learnt with a cheap cv instead of a front diff !

Why didn't you pull the cv and front drive shaft and drive home ?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> Yep at Least you learnt with a cheap cv instead of a front diff !
> 
> Why didn't you pull the cv and front drive shaft and drive home ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Was sheared on the spindle so only thing holding the hub and wheel on was the break rotor.

----------


## Dundee

[ATTACH=CONFIG]27942[/ATTAC.

----------


## Dundee

New gravel on the road should be interesting the next few weeks :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Was sheared on the spindle so only thing holding the hub and wheel on was the break rotor.


? king pin bearings hold the hub on and wheel bearings hold the wheel on,cv only transfers torque and should play no part in  holding the wheel on!



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> ? king pin bearings hold the hub on and wheel bearings hold the wheel on,cv only transfers torque and should play no part in  holding the wheel on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Correct, first inspection looks like those 54mm nuts that tighten and hold the bearings and hub on have stripped themselves leaving nothing but the cv supporting the weight of the wheel via the drive hub which then snapped the cv at the wheel end of the cv like a carrot. 

So at the moment wheel is only supported by the way the hub assembly keys in by 20mm and the rotor and caliper are the only things stopping it from coming out.

Will take some photos for you when I pull it apart today. 

When it first happened we thought it was just the cv and had to drive it through some real shit stuff to get back. Hopefully that didn't cause too much extra damage.

----------


## veitnamcam

Oh nasty.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

> Oh nasty.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Yeah not ideal

Hoping new cv, bearings and this http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/List...x?id=764244336 is all it needs. Fingers crossed the spindle is all good  :Sad:

----------


## Savage1

> Yeah not ideal
> 
> Hoping new cv, bearings and this Axle Wheel Hub Nut+54mm Socket Kit Landcruiser 1/2 | Trade Me is all it needs. Fingers crossed the spindle is all good


Just weld it up!

----------


## Nibblet

@veitnamcam, spindle is fooked. As my mate said, snapped like a carrot. Be real nice to have some axle stands @Savage1

----------


## veitnamcam

Bugger! Probably find better aftermarket ones cheaper than genuine, As mentioned factory bearing fits are on the loose side.

----------


## Rushy

Jeez Nibblet you must have been flogging that hard to do that.

----------


## Ryan

@Nibblet I've 2x axle stands you can use if Savage is too far away.

----------


## Nibblet

> Bugger! Probably find better aftermarket ones cheaper than genuine, As mentioned factory bearing fits are on the loose side.


Yeah new spindle about $160 and new CV $60. Will pull the rest of the hub apart and clean it all up at work tonight to see whats salvageable. Will probably have to buy one of those 54mm sockets though, my set only goes to 36mm




> Jeez Nibblet you must have been flogging that hard to do that.


Won't say yes, won't so no.
Lets just say if your not airborne your not giving it enough  :ORLY: 




> @Nibblet I've 2x axle stands you can use if Savage is too far away.


Should be alright thanks dude. Got a couple of bottle jacks and some tyres sitting under the truck so should be fine.

----------


## veitnamcam

That's good prices! don't skimp on the cv tho,the factory ones are actually very good,there is also one made Austrailia that is stronger than stock forget the name at the moment.

----------


## veitnamcam

Just use a hammer and punch don't need a socket.

----------


## Nibblet

> Blue & white apron anyone?


Bit of a difference between a butcher and someone who can aim a hammer and a punch.

----------


## Barefoot

Get a price for terrain tamer bits, better than toyota. Is Bus and Truck still out the airport way, they used to sell and import the stuff.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Blue & white apron anyone?


I end up fixing so called professionals work after they have used all the proper high end professional tools incorrectly and broken a hardened stud off then un successfully drilled a off center by miles hole with a snapon drill bit that cost four times as much as one that is actually good then they hammer in a brand name screw extractor and snap it in the off center hole with a snapon 18 inch cresent.
Then they are fucked so they bring it to me,And i tell them if you hadn't touched it it would have taken me 2 minutes to remove but now you have butchered it will be an hour or more. :Have A Nice Day: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Nibblet

Already all ordered and on the way. Hopefully be up and running again by next weekend.

----------


## JoshC

> Already all ordered and on the way. Hopefully be up and running again by next weekend.


Nice mate  :Cool:

----------


## Timmay

And getting a pull out

----------


## Dundee

> And getting a pull out


And it still looks clean :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## mohawk

https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...7e1f46088586cc

This Pajero came into my mates shop
Not mine thank fuck , Ive got a land cruiser  :Thumbsup:

----------


## longrange308

was gona say looks like a  pajero

----------


## mohawk

Heres the cruiser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2Gtb5uXC4o
Was rolling a smoke and not watching where I was going ,( seems too be abit of a  common occurance ).

----------


## Twoshotkill

And all with the boat still on the back!!!!

----------


## Dundee

> Fark Dundee, that looks impossible to get any closer!!!!!


Not today Scouser :ORLY:   Even closer!

----------


## striker

I wish I was allowed to show photos of our new site :XD: , I have 250mm of clearance on a 180 degree turn with the truck and trailer, miss those marks and shit gets bent.

----------


## Spook

Just spent the morning helping my son recover his truck and trailer that got stuck over night in the wop wops...all was good till the rain come down...good thing there was a forestry crew close by to help, otherwise it would have been a big hand winch job.

----------


## Gibo

Teach him for stealing punga's!  :Psmiley:   :Grin:

----------


## Spook

I can assure you that if he was stealing them, the photos would never have been taken, let alone put on any forum.

----------


## Gibo

> I can assure you that if he was stealing them, the photos would never have been taken, let alone put on any forum.


It was a joke Gandalf

----------


## Spook

> It was a joke Gandalf


I know, but with all the touchy-feely cunts around I just wanted to cover that base.

----------


## Gibo

> I know, but with all the touchy-feely cunts around I just wanted to cover that base.


Fair call, I will not expose your character again........for a few minutes anyway  :Psmiley:

----------


## Spook

> Fair call, I will not expose your character again........for a few minutes anyway


'character'...didn't know I had one.

----------


## Gibo

> 'character'...didn't know I had one.


You are one......shady character

----------


## Spook

> You are one......shady character


I always suspected that you knew fuck all...now you have confirmed it   :O O:

----------


## possummatti

> I always suspected that you knew fuck all...now you have confirmed it

----------


## Gibo

> 


He's a charmer alright! Snake charmer that is  :Psmiley:

----------


## possummatti

> He's a charmer alright! Snake charmer that is

----------


## veitnamcam

While the skidder would certainly do the job would not pretty much any 4wd have done so too?

----------


## Spook

> While the skidder would certainly do the job would not pretty much any 4wd have done so too?


The bush bosses hilux was following and could only just maintain traction as it was...so no, not any 4wd would do the job...maybe grunty tyres on the hilux would have done it.

----------


## possummatti

Shite photo but this geezer tipped his silage trailer over infront of us. Lucky no one was going the other way.

----------


## Maca49

> The bush bosses hilux was following and could only just maintain traction as it was...so no, not any 4wd would do the job...maybe grunty tyres on the hilux would have done it.


Those are nice cowboy boots yeah got there Spook :Psmiley:

----------


## Spook

> Those are nice cowboy boots yeah got there Spook


Wot you on about...I am not in any of the photos...my job was to maintain the camera to record the fuck ups.

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell that was close.Those spectators reflexes were a bit slow especialy the ones down the bottom.

Rally fans cheat death as car flips over them | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## JoshC

> Bloody hell that was close.Those spectators reflexes were a bit slow especialy the ones down the bottom.
> 
> Rally fans cheat death as car flips over them | Stuff.co.nz


It astounds me where some of those spectators position themselves. Fkn retards

----------


## Gibo

Bloody close!!

----------


## GMH72

Jeepers, the girl near the back just ducked her head a bit and hoped for the best

----------


## kiwijames



----------


## JoshC

When was that? Expensive f-up that one.

----------


## kiwijames

> When was that? Expensive f-up that one.


Today in Virginia
http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/loc...ff-5854001.php

----------


## 199p

Managed to get this guy on his lid last weekend

https://scontent-b-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...72&oe=54E9D8F1

----------


## possummatti

> Managed to get this guy on his lid last weekend
> 
> https://scontent-b-sea.xx.fbcdn.net/...72&oe=54E9D8F1


Good bloudy job. Hate those tanks. Will you be at baypark on Saturday for the stockcar teams races? Also was having a good think about this... when you get back into the pits after a race do u shake ur mates hand and say" good effort there champ loved the way u slammed me at 180kms head first into that wall" or is it more like " fuck u" and throw a few fingers up? Has always had me confused on that one .cheers

----------


## sako75

Trying to Google something and as you do, got sidetracked and found this

BMW 335i in Horrific Guard Rail Crash in South Africa.

----------


## Ryan

> Trying to Google something and as you do, got sidetracked and found this
> 
> BMW 335i in Horrific Guard Rail Crash in South Africa.


Good effort.

----------


## Rushy

> Trying to Google something and as you do, got sidetracked and found this
> 
> BMW 335i in Horrific Guard Rail Crash in South Africa.


I would be buying a lotto ticket after walking away from something like that

----------


## GravelBen

> I would be buying a lotto ticket after walking away from something like that


Nah, I reckon they used up all their luck already!

----------


## Dundee

This guy was lucky too. Fell 100 metres.

----------


## gadgetman

Ouch!

----------


## Bill999

Bit of an oopsie by one of my staff

----------


## kotuku

iheard there was a construction boom in auckland but......did ya get bridging finance. :ORLY: 
 secretly be a great way to stop these crazy pricks who think they can outrun the coppers
Shit bro was goin like stink then BOOOOOMMMMMMMM!! oops sorry pillock own goal! :O O:  
seriously id have filled me daks bigtime fullstop! :Omg:

----------


## Dynastar27

> This guy was lucky too. Fell 100 metres.
> Attachment 31053Attachment 31054


HOLY CRAP that's pretty serious good effort

----------


## smidey

The driver of this recycling truck done a boo boo this Arvo. Fortunately no one seriously hurt


Sent from my workbench

----------


## sako75

Close call. a driver of a rubbish truck died 2 weeks ago when it rolled over a motorway barrier

----------


## Spook

> Close call. a driver of a rubbish truck died 2 weeks ago when it rolled over a motorway barrier


I think I read somewhere that they are looking for a car that may have caused that disaster.

----------


## Ahuroa SC

Truck had a spill going around Schedeways corner. Bugger.

----------


## smidey

at least he parked in a sensible place.
We had another this morning. A car pulled out to go around a stopped school bus and had a head on with an oncoming vehicle shooting it through the fence and down the paddock.

----------


## Turehu

Thats a HD6 bulldozer buried in the river bed after a flash flood

----------


## striker

> Attachment 31938
> 
> Truck had a spill going around Schedeways corner. Bugger.


that corner can be a bastard if not treated with respect

----------


## Dundee



----------


## big_foot

> 


I like deer even more now :Thumbsup:

----------


## moonhunt

> Attachment 31938
> 
> Truck had a spill going around Schedeways corner. Bugger.


When was that one? Always something going on there

----------


## Dundee

Another young idiot fell off our road :Grin:

----------


## screamO

> Another young idiot fell off our road
> Attachment 33748


Yep, I loved the gravel roads when I was a boy :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Same piece of road but it was greener then. :Grin:  Told the fella the milk tanker was coming,think he got another stain in his undies. :Grin:

----------


## screamO

Lucky he didn't roll it when he got the bank

----------


## Dundee

> Lucky he didn't roll it when he got the bank


Check out post 23 and 26 when they do fall off the road if you haven't seen it. I'm surprised no one has been killed on this road we don't see them all. But the ones we miss we get to see the scars on the banks and lights,indicators bumpers etc.. :Grin:

----------


## screamO

Mmmm it drops away quite quickly doesn't it :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

Why is he sitting on the back? And does nobody teach kids to drive anymore?

----------


## BRADS

> Why is he sitting on the back? And does nobody teach kids to drive anymore?


Dannevirke people mate need I say more :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

> Dannevirke people mate need I say more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are they people?

----------


## Dundee

> Why is he sitting on the back? And does nobody teach kids to drive anymore?


Waiting for his mates too pull him out or stopping it from going over board. :Grin:   Teaching PT now,well the Mrs is  I'm yet to be the passenger yet. And he is not learning up the road. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

> Dannevirke people mate need I say more
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad I don't live in Dannevirke :Yuush:

----------


## BRADS

> Are they people?


Not really. I captured this one on a trail cam.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Not really. I captured this one on a trail cam.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oops!!   :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Dundee

100 metre drop at Masterton-Castlepoint Rd last Friday.

----------


## smidey

survived?

----------


## Dundee

> survived?


Yes

Shocks kept a man alive after he drove off a steep bank, crawled from the wreckage and dragged himself along an electric fence to find help, a friend believes.

The car he was driving was completely mangled after it missed a corner on Masterton-Castlepoint Rd 15 minutes east of Masterton early on Saturday, went through a fence, rolled about 100 metres down a steep bank, and stopped on its roof.

A friend, who asked not to be named, said she and others couldn't believe he had emerged from the wreckage alive.

"Everyone thought he was dead... he's got nine lives, that boy," she said. He had been wearing a seat belt.

Wairarapa police senior sergeant Jymahl Glassey said the man, the car's sole occupant, was hospitalised with moderate injuries and that speed and alcohol were possible factors in the crash. An investigation was continuing.

However the friend said the man had not been drinking, did not speed and knew the road well. He had been working long hours and may have fallen asleep at the wheel, she said.

Speaking at the scene as workers removed the wreckage this afternoon, she said the accident happened about 1.30am on Saturday when the man appeared to have gone straight instead of turning, smashing through a sign warning of a sharp bend, and rolling down the slope.

Bleeding heavily from several bad cuts but, incredibly, with no broken bones, he passed out for a while before struggling out the back door and grabbing a nearby electric fence, she said.

"We think that's what kept him alive – the shocks ... It's hard to believe anyone could survive that," she said of the crash.

Over the next four hours he made his way along the electric fence, eventually reaching the road at about 5.30am and flagging down a passing car.

Ad Feedback

She was told he was close to death by the time he reached Wairarapa Hospital.

"He's that kind of guy, he's a tough guy. He was fighting, determined to survive ... we're just glad he's still here."

He had since been discharged from hospital and was recovering well, she said. 

The man did not respond to a request for comment.

----------


## smidey

wow. only one thing, how would the shocks keep him alive?

----------


## GravelBen

Ouch! Looks like it might have been a Subaru, guess they aren't idiot-proof after all!

----------


## Dundee

> wow. only one thing, how would the shocks keep him alive?


media wrote that not me,they are full of shit. :Wink:

----------


## smidey

> media wrote that not me,they are full of shit.


yeah i know it's a news story.

i wonder how people know that a defib actually stops the heart out of an irregular rhythm. it doesn't start the heart.

----------


## GravelBen

I guess it could stop you passing out? Its not like an electric fence is gonna pack enough punch to stop/start a heart anyway.

----------


## Konev

got a call from a mate "can i get a tow?" he had been playing down in the delta and following some tracks from someone that had gone though before the rain. took 3 real good pulls on the ropes tog et him free from the real soft stuff.

----------


## specweapon

A few months back, had a bad day

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 33782
> 
> A few months back, had a bad day


Um I think you have the mower set a bit low  :Wink:

----------


## smidey

> Um I think you have the mower set a bit low


and you need to clean out the dam

----------


## hunter308

Nearly tipped the bin on the dump truck today after I had the track give out from under my rear tyres took the 52 tonne digger pushing with bucket and a d61 dozer pulling at the front to get me out

----------


## gadgetman

That looks a little too exciting.

----------


## hunter308

> That looks a little too exciting.


just another day in the office when having to drive on soft wet dirt lol

----------


## Timmay

Check out the flex on this Ford F150!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RNbbDRdvBw

----------


## screamO

Is that's why they have the motors in the back

----------


## P38

> Attachment 33782
> 
> A few months back, had a bad day


 @specweapon

 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

I did exactly the same thing helping out on a mates vineyard a year or so ago.

I was sweating bullets for getting his tractor stuck......... He though it was bloody funny and was pleased I did it instead of him.

Took his other tractor and a neighbours to haul it out.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## BRADS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

bugger!

----------


## Dundee

At least you found water :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

The barstard of not having power down hydraulics  :Grin: 

Guess your hoping not to get that 6"s of rain you have  been hoping for  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Savage1

> The barstard of not having power down hydraulics 
> 
> Guess your hoping not to get that 6"s of rain you have  been hoping for


I'd say he'd be stuffed even with a push down loader, that blade on the back will be the problem.

----------


## BRADS

She's out boys, a few hours of hard shovel work was required.
The shovel was a long walk away.......... :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'd say he'd be stuffed even with a push down loader, that blade on the back will be the problem.


yep, power down blade, chuck logs/boulders what have you under tires lift blade and drive on your merry way  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

> yep, power down blade, chuck logs/boulders what have you under tires lift blade and drive on your merry way


That works if your not majorly hung up....,.i was :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

Lifted a 50ton dozer I was working on today, barely any effort at all only the slightest pressure on the levers  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Bro my old ferguson don't have down pressure. I was real hung up to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Bro my old ferguson don't have down pressure. I was real hung up to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I know that's why I said it sucks not having power down hydraulics  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

And what were you thinking driving down there with the back blade on?

----------


## BRADS

Bombed of to make a track a  for the hilux. 100% operator error the bank was higher than I realised :Have A Nice Day: ...........


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

LOL

----------


## screamO

A bit more speed I reckon you would have taken the bank off and you would have looked like a pro :Thumbsup:

----------


## Beaker

Hilux's need tracks?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Nibblet

> Bombed of to make a track a  for the hilux. 100% operator error the bank was higher than I realised...........
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your my hero!

----------


## Nibblet

> Hilux's need tracks?


Na. 

They need tar seal, once they have been jacked up 6 inches.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

Now this is not here in NZ but I do wonder what the two bogged units were attempting. One trying to get the other out perhaps?

But the digger operator succeeded and I think he has had made similar rescues in the past.


http://tinyurl.com/orkxlqg

----------


## Spudattack

Oops, good old company 4wds, might have pushed the limits a bit!

----------


## GravelBen

It doesn't look like a difficult track to drive down without falling off, maybe looks are deceptive!

----------


## Spudattack

> It doesn't look like a difficult track to drive down without falling off, maybe looks are deceptive!


Yeah, the centretrack is too high for the low Mazda 6, so had to straddle it, side faded to nothing in the long, wet grass unseen! Once it went there was no wheel contact so we were just along for the ride until the fence stopped us!

----------


## Dundee

Some clown came down the road today like they have never seen gravel :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

You seem to get em all on your road dundee

----------


## Bryan

:Thumbsup: 
Tank crushes learner driver's car in Germany | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## JoshC

Maybe didn't see it because it was camo'd against the trees? Hahaha. Next thing Health and Safety Authorities will be telling the Army they need flashing lights and fluro signs on their heavy vehicles, tanks included...

----------


## BRADS

> Some clown came down the road today like they have never seen gravel
> Attachment 37155Attachment 37156


Just incase you didn't notice mate your cows have got out :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sako75

Looks like the local council contract roadside mowers at work

----------


## 300winmag

I bet she had to change her knickers

----------


## Bonecrusher

$18600.00 For what looks like a Toyota Vitz must have very high sales tax in Germany  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Bonecrusher

I'm picking the woman driver was distracted by a pair of white legs sticking out of a pair of Perth gumboots about the location of the red arrow it may well have been a case of sun strike from a member of the local tribe of smurfs that inhabit that part of Dannevirke

----------


## Dundee

They left more than skids behind  :Grin: 

Hurt the bank bit of guard and lights :Wink:

----------


## wsm junkie

> Tank crushes learner driver's car in Germany | Stuff.co.nz


I like how they point out that the TANK was unscathed :ORLY:

----------


## sako75

Like to see it get through Dannevirke in one piece

----------


## GravelBen

Is it a fun twisty gravel road Dundee? Or just lots of muppet drivers up your way.

----------


## Dundee

Its the closest gravel road to town Gravel Ben so we get all the muppets. The give way sign at the end was smashed this morning.5 km of nice twists and if they get it wrong up on the hills it will be all over. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dundee

Check out post 23 and 26 on this road,they were lucky.

----------


## sako75

F1 pit stops Indy 500 in 1950 and F1 2013

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOJbM0aXZp0

----------


## Ryan

> F1 pit stops Indy 500 in 1950 and F1 2013


Fixed.

Place the link from the browser address bar between the [video] tags. Using the "share" link from YouTube doesn't embed for some reason (it used to).

----------


## sako75

Was copying and pasting the address bar

----------


## Ryan

> Was copying and pasting the address bar


You were but you were placing them between [url] tags which makes it a hyperlink.

----------


## JoshC

Cool. I reckon these days that'd be a real adrenaline rush eh! Be nerve-wracking, not wanting to make a fuckup!  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

> Cool. I reckon these days that'd be a real adrenaline rush eh! Be nerve-wracking, not wanting to make a fuckup!


Yeah like this:

----------


## Dundee

Bugger
Seven lambs die in stuck stock truck | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Blaser

> Bugger
> Seven lambs die in stuck stock truck | Stuff.co.nz


Thats good and proper stuck!!!!

----------


## puku

> Bugger
> Seven lambs die in stuck stock truck | Stuff.co.nz


What a f@*kn idiot. And speeding through road works.

----------


## 308

I like this simple US idea

----------


## Dundee

Manawatu Gorge last night.

Manawatu Gorge closed while tanker is drained of animal blood | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Maca49

> Bugger
> Seven lambs die in stuck stock truck | Stuff.co.nz


That worse result than live shipments, where's the baa lamb lady now?

----------


## smidey

> Manawatu Gorge last night.
> 
> Manawatu Gorge closed while tanker is drained of animal blood | Stuff.co.nz


Wow. As a fireman looking at that scene, what a complicated setup to work on

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

Here is a pic from the railway looking back across the gorge. He was bloody lucky!

----------


## Ryan

It'd have been one spectacular mess seeing ~35 000 litres of blood all over the gorge.

----------


## veitnamcam

> It'd have been one spectacular mess seeing ~35 000 litres of blood all over the gorge.


The Tuna would have liked it tho!

----------


## Dundee

> The Tuna would have liked it tho!


There has been a few Tuna fed in this gorge VC,this guy was carting meat and did not survive.

----------


## smidey

I read it was carrying 6000L

Sent from my workbench

----------


## kiwijames

Hilux 

Better hope it doesn't rain anymore 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

> There has been a few Tuna fed in this gorge VC,this guy was carting meat and did not survive.
> Attachment 38473


That was my friend John Watene  :Sad:

----------


## Dundee

> That was my friend John Watene


Bloody tragic alright. There was an inquest into the accident as there were no skids and an onboard camera failed from memory. Nightshift, but he had driven these roads for years.Never heard the final report?

----------


## spudgun

Me and a couple of mates were paddling down the Wanganui river a few years back and we came across this.
Not sure why it got dumped, still looks good to me.




Not me in the photos by the way.

----------


## sako75

Truck on the left was already parked there when truck on the right pulled up – arrogant fucktard  :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

Good luck at leaving the steps behind. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Dundee

Close call for AB technician and milk tanker.

----------


## Tommy

LiveLeak.com - Boat crash on highway

----------


## gadgetman

> LiveLeak.com - Boat crash on highway


And the car disappeared off the edge.

----------


## Dundee

A freight truck has tipped over, taking down powerlines in the South Waikato, near Tirau.
The driver of the curtain slider sided truck was trapped inside the cab after the crash at 8.15am. 
Northern Fire Communications shift manager Megan Ruru said the truck was carrying general freight and no dangerous goods.

----------


## Rushy

Pffft no dangerous goods.  How much diesel?

----------


## striker

> Diesel isn't classed as a DG until over 5000L...


Or unless carried in tandem with other dangerous goods etc etc etc

----------


## Munsey

not mine , but incoming tide and a short rope . kaikoura coast , yay we may have a new reef to dive @stingray

----------


## Dundee

> not mine , but incoming tide and a short rope . kaikoura coast , yay we may have a new reef to dive @stingray Attachment 42302


No wonder it got stuck if that fatty sat in it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

Yeh if there been a McDonald's across the road I bet he'd made it !

----------


## Sideshow

> Yeh if there been a McDonald's across the road I bet he'd made it !


That's what he's pulling toward the car....he said the sign says drive through...moo ham bad comes to the mountain :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

Rav would have made it :Thumbsup:

----------


## stingray

Enter ya tui add

My other car has mad mud chuckers and a lift kit......



But I am going to ask WTF was he thinking .. But all said and done great effort dude :XD:

----------


## gadgetman

Well I must admit that the GT Subie struggled a bit with the end of Wolfes Road at Ellesmere. Wonder if I could lift it a little?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well I must admit that the GT Subie struggled a bit with the end of Wolfes Road at Ellesmere. Wonder if I could lift it a little?


Thats called a forester  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Just had a close call with the milktanker. Bringing baleage home one on front and one rear we met on the corner of tanker track. Hit the brakes slid about three metres toward his windscreen. Fuck he nearly wore that bale :Zomg:

----------


## Dundee

The skid

----------


## veitnamcam

Better fill out that near miss report dundee and come up with some systems to prevent a repeat.

----------


## puku

> Better fill out that near miss report dundee and come up with some systems to prevent a repeat.


I'm thinking traffic lights. Our else a stop/go person

----------


## Rushy

> The skid
> Attachment 42418


Fuck me you hadn't been drinking brown bombers had you.

----------


## Munsey

> The skid
> Attachment 42418


Im pleased you showed that skid mark and not the other one  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> Im pleased you showed that skid mark and not the other one


What makes you think he wears undies Munsey?

----------


## Munsey

ok panties then  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dundee

> Im pleased you showed that skid mark and not the other one


I didn't even look in the cab of the tanker after that :Thumbsup:

----------


## EVILWAYZ

Luckily none of these have been my oops moments but a couple of recoverys I've been apart of and just some of the shit me and my mates get up to

Damn stick thru the radiator

Just a little stuck

Same hole the muppets lol

----------


## EVILWAYZ

A and a few more

----------


## Dundee

Bloody good effort :Cool:

----------


## sako75

Stolen from Facebook

----------


## stingray

Stolen off book face but faaark all the same

----------


## Dundee

That beast should swing that right around :Grin:

----------


## striker

Ive seen that happen on a mine site, only it was the bomb truck and trailer

----------


## gadgetman

I think that is going to cause a bit of paperwork.

----------


## Rushy

> That beast should swing that right around


It looks as though it did that already Dundee.

----------


## Beaker

> Stolen from Facebook
> 
> Attachment 43141
> 
> Attachment 43142


Gun ownership or hunting rights a bit tight, so having to resort to other means to get a deer?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Gun ownership or hunting rights a bit tight, so having to resort to other means to get a deer?


There attracted to flashing lights there :ORLY:

----------


## sako75

Genuine photo. Apparently was at a Targa event.

----------


## madjon_

> Genuine photo. Apparently was at a Targa event.
> 
> Attachment 43678


There is video of that somewhere

----------


## Sideshow

> Genuine photo. Apparently was at a Targa event.
> 
> Attachment 43678


Oh and I thought he was just chasing a deer like the last photo :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> There is video of that somewhere


One of my mates eldest brother became a cop....the three of them were all pretty typical boys, anyway one night my old man pulled his cop car out of the scrub where he had been doing donuts in the gravel on  a forestry road and lost it.  :Grin:

----------


## Munsey

> I think that is going to cause a bit of paperwork.


Shit paper for starters

----------


## 199p

> Genuine photo. Apparently was at a Targa event.
> 
> Attachment 43678


Thats me and my mate standing in the paddock. Was a doosy of a crash.
We where 1st down to him. ( both where crash rescue marshals at manfield)

He was very shaken up, broken collorbone and ribs if i remember right, massive seat belt marks across his chest and was struggling to breath. 

Was funny when the targa volenteers finally got down there, lots of panic among them saying the cars about to blow ( radator was pushed back through the fan ) 
Trying to push us back and drag the cop out of the car, took a while but finally got them under control and on the radio.

Funny you put an orange vest on somepeople and they think they know it all.

I had it on video on my phone but it corrupted when copying it to tv3 computer.

----------


## GravelBen

I remember seeing a video of that crash, from memory it was some pretty classic amateur understeer. Plenty of others have been off that corner too though.

The story I heard at the time was that the cop wasn't supposed to be on the stage at all, but he forced his way into doing a 'safety check' drive through the stage by threatening to shut it down and generally being a dick about it. Never found out from anyone first hand whether that was true or not, but if it is then the crash was poetic justice.

----------


## 199p

Sounds about right, apparently he got charged for the crash as the road haddnt be officially closes yet ( thats who we throught he 1st was )

Its a mint spot seen prob 20 crashers there in 3 years of heading out. Many many more close calls too

----------


## Dundee

Spotted this on my way home the other day.

Thought I better have a look.

----------


## madjon_

Good turn out,the result was?

----------


## Dundee

> Good turn out,the result was?


No bodies unfortunately @madjon_

I let Mr plod investigate and got out of there way.The car was stolen the night before.I sustained a bee sting on my arm pit showing the copper where the car was and should of got the first sexy medic to get the sting out.

----------


## Dundee

Recovery mission a week today. :ORLY: 

Winch broke so they call a farmer :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Highly sort after those ravs...good thing mine has an alarm 

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It should buff out :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

Another dick head drove into the bank but i didn't see the damage.

----------


## Sideshow

Send the towing company your invoice plus commission  :Thumbsup: 
Don't forget tractor miles damage and wear

----------


## 300CALMAN

someone STOLE a RAV 4? What is the world coming to? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gadgetman

> someone STOLE a RAV 4? What is the world coming to?


It's OK. They quickly worked out their mistake and ditched it.

----------


## sako75

Can not have been insured as it would have been towed straight away

----------


## Dundee

That Rav was taken by two nephews who went for a swim after borrowing the vehicle and on the way back they crashed it and told the cops it was stolen.
Keys weren't in the ignition and it wasn't hot wired. It sounds like the nephews are scared of their Uncle as the cop said it was finger printed and only the nephews and towees prints were in there.  The Uncle that owns it hasn't reported it stolen.

----------


## Dundee

> Can not have been insured as it would have been towed straight away


The Uncle had just got married and was on his honeymoon. I bet the boys got the bash.

----------


## silentscope

took the mates for a look up the river at the back of my place.... that hole was bigger than it was the other day!

----------


## Dynastar27

woops its a safari they can go any where  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

From the Akaroa Police Facebook page

----------


## smidey

pretty sure the tanker is just tired and needs a lye down

photo from northern advocate

----------


## Sideshow

> pretty sure the tanker is just tired and needs a lye down
> 
> photo from northern advocate


Now now don't cry over spilt milk :Wtfsmilie: 
Hate to be doing his laundry

----------


## smidey

> Now now don't cry over spilt milk
> Hate to be doing his laundry


That ain't the half of it. He went through a power pole and the lines were sparking on the road so he stayed in the cab until north power gave all clear to come out

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Sideshow

Hope he put that sign back up before he left :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Looks like another fonterra drop :XD:

----------


## striker

thats not far from the factory either is it?

----------


## smidey

> thats not far from the factory either is it?


20K's I guess

Sent from my workbench

----------


## striker

> 20K's I guess
> 
> Sent from my workbench


Its not where I thought it was then.
And to think that Ive applied 3 times to be a fonterra steera.  They obviously dont want qualified truck drivers.

----------


## oraki

Be interesting to know if there was another vehicle involved. Only a small number of tankers falling over are operator error. The majority are as a result of driver evading a wayward car. Our fleet covered over 60000km in the last 24hrs. Multiply that by the number of trucks total and it results in a huge number of kms per incident. Also add to the mix that we spend probably more time on back roads( mainly shingle,single track things) and different areas all the time. You don't really remember what is around the next corner or brow. Our area mainly covers from Culverdin to Omarama down to Herbert. Sometimes all the way to takaka, Kaikoura down to Sterling and over to Ranfurly. You can't be expected to memorise every km, but by the same token the milk needs to be picked up on time

----------


## veitnamcam

They are known for going like fark around the top of the south.

----------


## oraki

I can't comment but that is a much smaller collection area for them and possibly know the roads better. Not making excuses for possibly poor driving but a familiar road is easier to maybe push things closer to the limit. I hate following people who don't know the road ahead. They're always on the brakes etc. give me a sales rep or courier anyday

----------


## veitnamcam

> I can't comment but that is a much smaller collection area for them and possibly know the roads better. Not making excuses for possibly poor driving but a familiar road is easier to maybe push things closer to the limit. I hate following people who don't know the road ahead. They're always on the brakes etc. give me a sales rep or courier anyday


I also hate following people who dont know the road or just habitually brake for slight bends.

But 40-50 tonne of milk tanker overtaking a group of downhill traffic by being in the uphill passing lane over the double yellows at estimated 130kph is rather silly!

----------


## oraki

True. The tankers now have GPS monitoring and G force thingames in them. Anything over 93km/hr for more than 4 seconds sends an alert thru to Hamilton, who then E mail the depot, who then call up the driver for a verbal bollocking. Same with hard cornering and braking. The boss at one stage was looking at disciplinary action for any minor incidents. Tankers are limited to true 90km/hr. Only time you're able to speed is downhill. Big brother is watching all the time and he has a big stick which he's not afraid to use

----------


## smidey

> Its not where I thought it was then.
> And to think that Ive applied 3 times to be a fonterra steera.  They obviously dont want qualified truck drivers.


That's the intersection of sh14 and snooks Rd 

Sent from my workbench

----------


## veitnamcam

> True. The tankers now have GPS monitoring and G force thingames in them. Anything over 93km/hr for more than 4 seconds sends an alert thru to Hamilton, who then E mail the depot, who then call up the driver for a verbal bollocking. Same with hard cornering and braking. The boss at one stage was looking at disciplinary action for any minor incidents. Tankers are limited to true 90km/hr. Only time you're able to speed is downhill. Big brother is watching all the time and he has a big stick which he's not afraid to use


Thats probably a good thing then.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like they are on a roll

----------


## Gibo

Another one up north too

----------


## GravelBen

No wonder the payout is low if they keep losing so much of the milk!

----------


## bomber

Another drop in payout tanker vs station wagon woodville 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Another young one falls off our road, the second one this month.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like he was fish tailing before he went off.Straight piece of road.

----------


## Ryan

^ Can't handle the jandal.

----------


## GravelBen

Maybe you need a "no muppets" sign at the end of the road.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Maybe you need a "no muppets" sign at the end of the road.


At the start of the road would be more useful  :Thumbsup:

----------


## bomber

@Dundee spreads  the shingle when they crash he charges a box of bombers to tow them out 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Man taken to hospital after car crashes down bank in Dannevirke | Stuff.co.nz

Shit photos but I wasn't stopping on the bridge

----------


## sako75

Had this a couple of weeks ago just up from our house.
On a bend going from a Open Speed Zone into a 50Kph zone the driver was reaching for his phone.
Said he was doing 60 but the scrapping marks show quite a bit faster

----------


## Ryan



----------


## stingray

Well guess that's is what you call freindly fire! 

 Was thinking though that bloke laughing his arse off didn't realise those were his tax dollars being smashed to bits

----------


## 300CALMAN

One of my teachers at school told us they saw the same thing happen. He was with a bunch of Kiwis who all started to laugh and then gave some passing Americans shit about it. Apparently they were curtly told that the crew had been killed also. Always wondered if they had been on the same chutes or got theirs tangled/hit by the falling vehicle. This was a teacher you didn't ask such questions. Maybe the story was BS...

----------


## 223nut

Its a humvee it'll be fine... Yeah right

----------


## sako75



----------


## hotbarrels

> 


I watched the NZ Air Force do a similar drop in Northland about 35 years ago onto our neighbors farm paddock.  Dropped a Landrover 109 out of a Herc.  Landrover was sitting on a pallet loaded up with cardboard crush cells to absorb the impact of hitting the ground.  When loaded onto the crush cells the LR wheels were suspended in the air.

Plane did the drop. Everything was going well until the package hit the ground.  
First problem was that there was a bit of wind blowing and the chutes didn't deflate on impact.  In stead they dragged the LR through 3 of the cocky's fences before there was enough barbed wire around to entangle the chutes.
Second problem was the cardboard crush cells.  They had worked well (sort of) at absorbing the impact, but now the LR was impeded into them and couldn't be driven off them.  It was essentially 'bogged' in cardboard.  Also, the cells under the engine had managed to punch the radiator upwards, lifting the bonnet, disconnecting all the pipework and loosing all the coolant.

Was a very interesting watch.  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

> Its a humvee it'll be fine... Yeah right


Yeah they were pieces of shit long before they hit the ground

----------


## Shearer

Anyone on here own this??? came across it this afternoon.

----------


## Ryan

Cute, Mitsubishi thinks it's a boat...

----------


## 223nut

Oops, looks like how I had to leave my m.u. In the creek up to the wing mirrors for a few days, still went but was the beginning of the end

----------


## Shearer

> Anyone on here own this??? came across it this afternoon.
> Attachment 50012
> Attachment 50016


No sign of anyone around. Not sure how long it had been there but considering the amount of rain we have had (and will get) it could have been a while. Looked all set up for camping in the back but that may not be a good option at the moment.

----------


## 223nut

Location  @Shearer if in my area I could be keen to go pull them out

----------


## Shearer

> Location  @Shearer if in my area I could be keen to go pull them out


Nah. It's not Stewart Island mate.

----------


## Pengy

> Nah. It's not Stewart Island mate.


Where was it @ Shearer ? 
Assume no persons reported missing or over due in the area

----------


## Dundee

Dry Fly wasn't the number plate :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Where was it @ Shearer ? 
> Assume no persons reported missing or over due in the area


Branch river. Haven't heard anything. After all the rain in the last 12 hours it may be a few kms downstream by now.
Just had a look. 40mm of rain in the last 12 hours in the Branch. 154 m3/s flow. Up from about 40 m3/s yesterday!!!

----------


## Shearer

> Dry Fly wasn't the number plate


Number plate started with AUK. Says it all really.

----------


## Shearer

Update on the Mitzi.
The amount of water coming down the Branch river is now over 3x what it was when those last photos were taken.
Use your imagination.
Poor owner. I hope they got it out yesterday but I would be surprised.

----------


## veitnamcam

It will be well shagged now if it wasn't removed.
Of course it may have already been shagged. Hydraulic something like that and its value is pretty much zero.

Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk

----------


## gadgetman

> It will be well shagged now if it wasn't removed.
> Of course it may have already been shagged. Hydraulic something like that and its value is pretty much zero.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G388F using Tapatalk


I was pleasantly surprised how inexpensive it was when I hydrauliced the Safari.  :XD:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> I was pleasantly surprised how inexpensive it was when I hydrauliced the Safari.


Cheaper than a snorkel..?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> Cheaper than a snorkel..?

----------


## kotuku

well wifey told me to wash my wagon ,and being the lazy tightarse i am,ithought a quick spin through the creek would sort it out -be in time for a couple of bevvys with the  boys
.oooooooops shit happens!!!!!

----------


## Shearer

> well wifey told me to wash my wagon ,and being the lazy tightarse i am,ithought a quick spin through the creek would sort it out -be in time for a couple of bevvys with the  boys
> .oooooooops shit happens!!!!!


Photos?

----------


## gadgetman

> well wifey told me to wash my wagon ,and being the lazy tightarse i am,ithought a quick spin through the creek would sort it out -be in time for a couple of bevvys with the  boys
> .oooooooops shit happens!!!!!


 :36 7 5:  :15 8 212: 

Will catch up on the details when I catch up with you.

----------


## sako75

Manchester airport 
Don't mess with an A320

----------


## Dundee

Never saw the hoon that did this but I bet some damage was received.

----------


## BRADS

> Never saw the hoon that did this but I bet some damage was received.
> Attachment 50612


I heard it was a black double cab holden coming home from the pub.
After a few to many


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

Bugger! I was only a couple metres from the top too! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Bugger! I was only a couple metres from the top too! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MORE SPEED!! looks like fun though even with the chains on, u got chains for the rear as well? through a winch on and then you can get that last few metres piece of piss

----------


## JoshC

Steeper and wetter than it looks. Hit in low box flat out in 2nd, diff locks in. There's a fine line between staying in wheel ruts or slamming into a tree! Haha. Didn't quite make the top, then slid backwards into the tree behind me, which fucked me. Threw chains on but just proceeded to pig root holes and I was screwed. Walked to get tractor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

ahhh hadnt noticed the tree you were resting on!

----------


## JoshC

> ahhh hadnt noticed the tree you were resting on!


Thankfully towbar bit the tree - so no damage haha

----------


## Dundee

How far was the walk to get the tractor?

----------


## Gapped axe

you were never going o make it, ground to wet/soft/landcruiser, now a Lada maybe

----------


## Beaker

> you were never going o make it, ground to wet/soft/landcruiser, now a Lada maybe


Why don't you just say it, a Suzuki would have been up there, like, well it just would have....

(Disclaimer, I don't own or actively support Suzuki) and I think most VEHICLES can go anywhere. I don't think that most drivers can go everywhere....

Oh and ladas go anywhere, due to the fact that many hands can carry/push them where ever human feet can travel enmass......

----------


## Dundee

> I heard it was a black double cab holden coming home from the pub.
> After a few to many
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ya right it was a black double cab but mines blue now :Grin:

----------


## Nibblet

> Bugger! I was only a couple metres from the top too! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From my perfect armchair position I'm going to say too much right foot and not enough 80 series  :Thumbsup:

----------


## JoshC

> How far was the walk to get the tractor?


Only a half hours walk away, so was quite handy.





> From my perfect armchair position I'm going to say too much right foot and not enough 80 series


Haha, yeah my 105 series (80 in 100 clothing)  might've got up - it had triple lockers. If I'd avoided the tree I would've got up 2nd time round though! 





> you were never going o make it, ground to wet/soft/landcruiser, now a Lada maybe



First time I've been stuck on that hill, had a bit of rain since I went up a fortnight ago. Once you break the surface in a Landcruiser on that type of ground things do get interesting as the mud/clay is so sticky you can't clear your tyres fast enough. A lada or suzuki with decent tyres would potter around those tracks easy as, they stay on top, but bugger driving one of them 1000 or more kms every week! Haha.

I grew up in the area and on the farm we run tractor tyres on our landcruisers year round as even in summer there are soft spots to catch you out.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Thankfully towbar bit the tree - so no damage haha


I hope you didn't cause any bark damage on the poor tree with your tow bar ......... In 20 years time that tree is going to be significantly more valuable than the cruiser (actually it probably already is ...... :36 1 11: )

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Man there's some water around aye @JoshC . That looks like the track my dogs making around the yard atm 

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Henry

Made a similar mistake last year, realised chains on BEFORE starting would have been a good idea, no fun slithering around in the mud, covering the seat steering wheel and everything else in shit but at least got out without help. Lesson learned or so i hope.

----------


## Nibblet

> I hope you didn't cause any bark damage on the poor tree with your tow bar ......... In 20 years time that tree is going to be significantly more valuable than the cruiser (actually it probably already is ......)


How much is a mature pine worth? Thought it wasn't that much? @Barefoot?

----------


## JoshC

> Man there's some water around aye @JoshC . That looks like the track my dogs making around the yard atm 
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


Yeh mate got wet real quick!

----------


## JoshC

> How much is a mature pine worth? Thought it wasn't that much? @Barefoot?


Heaps and heaps of variables that dictate a trees value mate. A tree pruned on time and of average size might have a couple pruned logs at ~$150/tonne, a couple export logs at ~$90/tonne and a chip log at ~$45/tonne, less costs of getting that tree to market. So you're taking a ballpark of a couple hundred bucks in the hand.

----------


## JoshC

> I hope you didn't cause any bark damage on the poor tree with your tow bar ......... In 20 years time that tree is going to be significantly more valuable than the cruiser (actually it probably already is ......)


Hahaha tree was a ugly bugger with big branches and serious butt sweep - should never have been pruned! Tow ball hit below felling cut height too! Lol. I'd bet this truck will be worth 30 times what that trees worth when it's cut down in 8 years time! Haha

----------


## Nibblet

Yeah I thought they were like $1000 max as that's what woodhill 4wd park use to charge if you fucked their trees with a winch etc.

----------


## hotbarrels

> Heaps and heaps of variables that dictate a trees value mate. A tree pruned on time and of average size might have a couple pruned logs at ~$150/tonne, a couple export logs at ~$90/tonne and a chip log at ~$45/tonne, less costs of getting that tree to market. So you're taking a ballpark of a couple hundred bucks in the hand.


And a Lancruiser about $20/tonne .......... I guess the cruiser weighs more than the tree though ........ A nice Series III landrover or a Lada on the other hand would be worth far more on a dollar to weight ratio  :Thumbsup: 

I wish I could find some nice slippery track to play on, you lucky bugger.  I'm jealous!

----------


## Chilli_Dog

> And a Lancruiser about $20/tonne .......... I guess the cruiser weighs more than the tree though ........ A nice Series III landrover or a Lada on the other hand would be worth far more on a dollar to weight ratio 
> 
> I wish I could find some nice slippery track to play on, you lucky bugger.  I'm jealous!


Yip lots of scrap ally in a Landrover!!

----------


## sako75



----------


## Nibblet



----------


## sako75

On Facebook is a page called "Truck Fuck Ups" with some good vids etc.
I'm not into the ones shown what must result in horrific injuries or certain death as I think of their families etc and that they were just trying to earn a living to survive in life. Seriously think I have got soft in Fatherhood  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## JoshC

> And a Lancruiser about $20/tonne .......... I guess the cruiser weighs more than the tree though ........ A nice Series III landrover or a Lada on the other hand would be worth far more on a dollar to weight ratio 
> 
> I wish I could find some nice slippery track to play on, you lucky bugger.  I'm jealous!


Hahahahaha! The only reason a landy or a lada are worth anything is because they're full of new parts just to keep em running! Lol. I'm not a fan of playing (working) in mud, much prefer high country driving, river beds and river crossings. Some river crossings get the adrenalin pumping and the butt clenching! Where are you based? 






> Made a similar mistake last year, realised chains on BEFORE starting would have been a good idea, no fun slithering around in the mud, covering the seat steering wheel and everything else in shit but at least got out without help. Lesson learned or so i hope.


Yeah well living in Southland, at this time of year if I stopped to put chains on every slithery moment I'd be in and out of the truck like a friggin meerkat out of its burrow! Haha. I'll always throw them on if there is a slight chance of things going pear shaped, they're more a back up if I get caught out on clay, in rain or snow. This was the first time in about six years I've needed a tow and I drive on tracks like this several times a week - not a bad strike rate.



Was laughing though, this is the first truck i haven't put a winch on, because I never seemed to use them. If I had one yesterday i'd have been out in 5 minutes. I've thrown my hand winch in for the rest of winter though!  :Wink:

----------


## Nibblet

Yuk, hand winch brings back horrible memories. Got the pudgy stuck once and took me and my mates 6 hours of hand winch work to get out.

----------


## 223nut

i used to use the hi lift jack instead of the handwinch, take a while and every metre you need to take the strain on a seperate chain and reset the hilift, works a treat though

----------


## JoshC

> i used to use the hi lift jack instead of the handwinch, take a while and every metre you need to take the strain on a seperate chain and reset the hilift, works a treat though


Yup been there...waist deep in a glacier fed river. Haha

----------


## Barefoot

> Heaps and heaps of variables that dictate a trees value mate. A tree pruned on time and of average size might have a couple pruned logs at ~$150/tonne, a couple export logs at ~$90/tonne and a chip log at ~$45/tonne, less costs of getting that tree to market. So you're taking a ballpark of a couple hundred bucks in the hand.


 @Nibblet Yip that's about right, otherwise described as Sweet FA, once roading costs, hauler and transport is taken out.

----------


## Barefoot

> i used to use the hi lift jack instead of the handwinch, take a while and every metre you need to take the strain on a seperate chain and reset the hilift, works a treat though


Always used to take a tirfor winch with me for year. When I came to a hard spot I would look at it and made sure I got through, so I didn't have to use the bloody thing  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> @Nibblet Yip that's about right, otherwise described as Sweet FA, once roading costs, hauler and transport is taken out.


Better off to fence the pines and put deer in there  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Barefoot

> Better off to fence the pines and put deer in there


If we weren't within spitting distance of Auckland we would have done it years ago. They just attract the poachers and fuckwits who think all forests are public and they can do what they like  :Sad:

----------


## Rushy

> If we weren't within spitting distance of Auckland we would have done it years ago. They just attract the poachers and fuckwits who think all forests are public and they can do what they like


Whack up some trespassers will be shot signs. Draw up a roster for us. Sorted!

----------


## Barefoot

Trees are already getting to big for you to shoot over, and I don't want you completely blowing them to bits with your new canon (the trees that is).
Trip going well?

----------


## hotbarrels

> Hahahahaha! The only reason a landy or a lada are worth anything is because they're full of new parts just to keep em running! Lol. I'm not a fan of playing (working) in mud, much prefer high country driving, river beds and river crossings. Some river crossings get the adrenalin pumping and the butt clenching! Where are you based? 
> 
> Yeah well living in Southland, at this time of year if I stopped to put chains on every slithery moment I'd be in and out of the truck like a friggin meerkat out of its burrow! Haha. I'll always throw them on if there is a slight chance of things going pear shaped, they're more a back up if I get caught out on clay, in rain or snow. This was the first time in about six years I've needed a tow and I drive on tracks like this several times a week - not a bad strike rate.
> 
> Was laughing though, this is the first truck i haven't put a winch on, because I never seemed to use them. If I had one yesterday i'd have been out in 5 minutes. I've thrown my hand winch in for the rest of winter though!


Based in Auckland (unfortunately)
I used to run a modified Range Rover as a club truck a few years ago.  Had a brand new warn winch on it for about three years and never used it.  Got myself in a right pickle one day while out with my brother down in Rotorua climbing the track at the back of Rainbow Mountain. Ended up out the side of the track with a 4' bank to climb, truck on a close to roll over angle and a heap of pine trees in my reverse out escape path.  My brother had no hope in getting to me with his truck and I was at the point of sorting out which pine trees I was going to have to cut down to get out.  My brother then pipes up saying "so I suppose you are going to have to use your winch now ......."  Bugger me, I had forgotten I had a winch on the front!  15 minutes later we were on our merry way again.  Felt like a right dick.

----------


## Rushy

> Trees are already getting to big for you to shoot over, and I don't want you completely blowing them to bits with your new canon (the trees that is).
> Trip going well?


Yep but she's hotter than the Hobbs of Hell.

----------


## madjon_

Hearing on the UHF,two caravans off road.
Big caravan towed by Ford Teritory got the wobbles on the downhill run,collected the Landcruiser coming the other way.
Head photographer didn't do so well

----------


## gadgetman

> Hearing on the UHF,two caravans off road.Attachment 50707Attachment 50708Attachment 50709
> Big caravan towed by Ford Teritory got the wobbles on the downhill run,collected the Landcruiser coming the other way.
> Head photographer didn't do so well


That's going to take a bit of buffing out. Looks like you're in for a windscreen too.

It's the 'down hill' bit that has me curious, thought you were in Aus at the mo?   :Wink:

----------


## madjon_

> That's going to take a bit of buffing out. Looks like you're in for a windscreen too.
> 
> It's the 'down hill' bit that has me curious, thought you were in Aus at the mo?


Just over the Drummond Range between  Emerald and Alpha,not flat anyway.

----------


## Beaker

> Whack up some trespassers will be shot signs. Draw up a roster for us. Sorted!

----------


## GravelBen

> I've thrown my hand winch in for the rest of winter though!


Are hand winches any good? I don't do serious enough offroad work to be worth putting a proper winch on, but was thinking about getting a cheap hand winch as 'just in case' insurance.

----------


## stug

I have a tirfor style winch, got me out of a few places. Only problem is it is slow and only has about 20m of wire rope. But it was cheaper than a fixed winch and I can winch from any angle not just from the front.

----------


## Nibblet

Hand winches will get you out of most trouble, just takes time, sweat, more sweat, more time and you'll also need something like a tree strap and a non elastic rope or synthetic winch rope/chain to get to whatever your going to retrieve yourself from

----------


## Munsey

> I have a tirfor style winch, got me out of a few places. Only problem is it is slow and only has about 20m of wire rope. But it was cheaper than a fixed winch and I can winch from any angle not just from the front.


And the first 10 mts is taking up slack and stretch . But do work , I have used mine to winch boat up lake edge away from pending waves/ storms . ,just don't be in a hurry

----------


## 223nut

Truck tiedowns are amazing what you can do. Easy to take up slack and sometimes you just need a little help to get moving again

----------


## gadgetman

> Truck tiedowns are amazing what you can do. Easy to take up slack and sometimes you just need a little help to get moving again


I used those to winch a Landrover onto a transporter. Took a while as had to keep swapping between them. And yes I did ask if the Landie ran before accepting the mission to go down to Aromoana to collect it for my brother since the trailer he hired didn't have a winch.  :XD:

----------


## Dundee

This guy needs a lotto ticket.

Police say driver out of cab in Manawatu Gorge river truck plunge | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## BRADS

Bro that was hours ago your slipping !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Our road takes another hostage :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## BRADS

> Our road takes another hostage
> Attachment 52198Attachment 52199


I heard that black hilux yesterday set the fastest road time mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> Our road takes another hostage
> Attachment 52198Attachment 52199


Awww sheet Shirl did ya have to go deep right on the corner.  Now look what you made me do and I have crashed the fecken car as well.

----------


## Dundee

Recovery was quick the last one was there a week.

----------


## Dundee

> I heard that black hilux yesterday set the fastest road time mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4minutes to the top is my record :Thumbsup:

----------


## GravelBen

Was it wild raging understeer, or a panic and overcorrect?

----------


## Dundee

> Was it wild raging understeer, or a panic and overcorrect?


No skids visable

----------


## 223nut

> No skids visable


Bet there are just not on the road

----------


## GravelBen

> No skids visable


Probably texting then! Or playing that stupid game I keep hearing about.

----------


## Rushy

> Probably texting then! Or playing that stupid game I keep hearing about.


Two words.  Blow and Job.  You can form your own conclusions about how they go together but if you list them alphabetically you will get my drift.

----------


## puku

> Recovery was quick the last one was there a week.
> Attachment 52207Attachment 52208Attachment 52209Attachment 52210Attachment 52211Attachment 52212


That should buff out! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Had NZ fire service tape around it @BRADS did you win the race and they lost? Never saw any fire trucks, do the insurance companys have a roll of your tape?

----------


## BRADS

It's just used so if ya see it at night/day and wonder if there anyone in there hopefully ya see the tape and don't wake everyone up again on 111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stingray

Bugger! 
A truck has skidded on grit and tipped its trailer on a remote road in the Marlborough Sounds.
Digger falls off trailer in crash near Okiwi Bay, Marlborough Sounds | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## bomber

bugger

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> bugger
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He said

----------


## Dundee

School bus blown of road near Dannevirke,my nephew was on board. No serious injuries.

----------


## BRADS

> School bus blown of road near Dannevirke,my nephew was on board. No serious injuries.
> Attachment 53003


Laws Road?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

thats a serious fcuking power pole not to be on the ground!

----------


## 7mmsaum

> thats a serious fcuking power pole not to be on the ground!


It hasn't hit the bus chassis.

And thats a low speed impact

----------


## 223nut

> It hasn't hit the bus chassis.
> 
> And thats a low speed impact


ahh fair call looking twice, has hit above the chassis. just as well i guess. live powerlines + a busload of kids = trouble

----------


## Dundee

> Laws Road?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Top Grass.

----------


## sako75

True story

A few years ago my brothers wife was dropping the kids off at the school bus stop.
On seeing the bus coming down the road in her mirror she pulled out.
Unfortunately the bus was full and wasn’t stopping there

----------


## bomber

Daughters old school bus..was windy this morning, pretty lucky by the looks of it.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Oops another one come to grief on our road. Was told not to put it on the net :Wtfsmilie:    Shit happens lol :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

Pulled over to avoid the mad gumboot-thrower ragging his antique ford tractor down the middle of the road?

----------


## Dundee

Apparently nothing was coming :Grin:  They got it out with a 4wd tractor :Wink: No damage I'll go back tomorrow and get a pic of how deep it was.Driver didn't look impressed lol.

----------


## 223nut

Looks like he wasn't loaded thankfully

----------


## bomber

Jeez I'm just going to walk up your road from now on😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

> Jeez I'm just going to walk up your road from now on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


You would still come to grief :Grin:

----------


## Konev

Fucking tubes. Happened at end of day thankfully but damn annoying. trying to jack these bastards up is a pain.

----------


## Gibo

> Fucking tubes. Happened at end of day thankfully but damn annoying. trying to jack these bastards up is a pain.
> 
> Attachment 53267


Could be easier to harness up and do it in the air  :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

In the deep it was.

----------


## Rushy

> Could be easier to harness up and do it in the air


You are a helpful wee vegemite Gibo.

----------


## Dundee

> You are a helpful wee vegemite Gibo.


Are you calling Gibo a black spread Rushy? :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Are you calling Gibo a black spread Rushy?


I wouldn't call Gibo a black anything Dundee.  Take the piss out of him, sure, but call him black, never.

----------


## oraki

Or.....a wee bit goes a long way? :Wink:

----------


## GravelBen

A few people had oops moments in the snow and ice at the Catlins rally yesterday...

https://www.facebook.com/wwrally/vid...1667191055880/

----------


## JoshC

Its a good rally down there - brings alot of people to the area. I learnt to drive on most of those roads, our farm is 50 mins from Owaka, used to be gravel the whole way, the roads can be dodgy in the winter. Slid off the road in my VR4 after a big hail storm not far from that icey intersection, got some major understeer and no amount of right foot could square me up. Fortunately only scratched a couple of panels.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like the neighbour slid off the hill. At least the fence stopped him.

----------


## tiroatedson

> Looks like the neighbour slid off the hill. At least the fence stopped him.
> Attachment 53661


Must be bloody wet. Normally those side by sides are pretty good....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

It is bloody wet. I haven't seen the farms this wet before.The hills are seaping and the flats are holding water.All drains a flowing.

----------


## bomber

> It is bloody wet. I haven't seen the farms this wet before.The hills are seaping and the flats are holding water.All drains a flowing.


May drain under tanker tracks not flowing

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## bomber

I'm not sure Mr meter man sure looks soft to me
Nothing the jd couldn't fix

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

He must of been on the bombers to drive through there. :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> He must of been on the bombers to drive through there.


He was certainly a few sandwiches short of a picnic Dundee.

----------


## Bryan

:Wtfsmilie:  :Thumbsup: 
Irishman's walkway drive shocker cancels ferry sailings | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## 223nut

That bobcat driver must have a good stock of guiness

----------


## bomber

> He was certainly a few sandwiches short of a picnic Dundee.


200 metres short of the driveway to be precise damn gps

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dougie

> Irishman's walkway drive shocker cancels ferry sailings | Stuff.co.nz


They say it happens a bit, why not install some bollards at the top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sako75

Sign on back of Prestige Portaloo truck reads

"Back off we ain't hauling milk"

----------


## sako75



----------


## kotuku

[QUOTE=Dundee;501497]Looks like the neighbour slid off the hill. 
At least the fence stopped him.

Attachment 53661[/QUOTE

wonder if the skid marks in his daks were as long as those on the hill? :Zomg:  :Wtfsmilie:  :Psychotic:

----------


## smidey

> They say it happens a bit, why not install some bollards at the top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Their Irish!  :Have A Nice Day: 
Anyone else read that entire article in an Irish accent??

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Kscott



----------


## 223nut

Oops they look like metal pipe and that's guna sink!

----------


## stingray

Wheel anchor here and go for a dive eh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

How to bury a digger in the Waikato

https://www.dealsonwheels.co.nz/cons...ouble%E2%80%A6

----------


## Rushy

> How to bury a digger in the Waikato
> 
> https://www.dealsonwheels.co.nz/cons...ouble%E2%80%A6


Bugger.  That would leave you with a sinking feeling

----------


## Chop3r

> Bugger.  That would leave you with a sinking feeling


And an empty wallet

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

One of the boys I worked with in Uruguay sent me this, milk tanker picked up a stone....

----------


## oraki

Be a weeks worth off paperwork to sort that out here, that's after all the drug and alcohol tests.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Haha big f**king hammer to sort it out over there, our farm was way down a dirt road that would turn impassable for our 4wd Ford ranger after rain, so you can imagine the fun the milk tanker had getting in there, one of the guys had to drive about 40mins in the tractor every morning to where the road met the gravel and tow the tanker all the way to the farm then back out again!

----------


## gadgetman

That old Merc looks like it would be right at home in a museum.

----------


## oraki

They were the last of the good merc's. Hammer, screwdriver and crescent, abit of wire and a couple of bolts was all ya needed in ya toolbox.

----------


## gadgetman

> They were the last of the good merc's. Hammer, screwdriver and crescent, abit of wire and a couple of bolts was all ya needed in ya toolbox.


But would you prefer the power, economy and comfort of a more modern unit over one of these to drive?

----------


## oraki

Yes I do!!!  Just got a new one this year 2016 540 Volvo. No real comparison between the 2.
Comfort
Economy
Power
Overall package
But if I was buying a truck for the farm, the Merc would be right up there

----------


## gadgetman

Yip, a no brainer for the farm. Simple and reliable.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The old merc was what came and got our milk 90% of the time, I think they put it on that run as they knew she could take the bumps and bruises and keep coming back for more, some of the newer trucks would have been wrecked the first time they attempted to do that run, they also used to come out with an old V8 two stroke International, shit that thing sounded awesome!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> old V8 two stroke International, shit that thing sounded awesome!


Don't they just....might be the number of cylinders & firing order  :Thumbsup:

----------


## kidmac42

I used to drive an old Bedford with a 2stroke jimmy in it.
I stalled it in the middle of a large intersection once trying a too taller gear to get moving, and the fucken thing started up in reverse order! White smoke pouring out of the air cleaner, and noise! I fair shit ay. Turned it off, counted to five, and restarted, luckily the fucken thing fired in the right motor direction and off I went with nerves a bit shattered as I really thought I'd broken it. Big lesson that was for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Don't they just....might be the number of cylinders & firing order


I used to love sitting in the passenger seat of dads commer when moving the fiatallas or D6, wowfully underpowered but that 3 cylinder 6 pistoned one crankshafted supercharged 2stroke could SCREAM and did constantly.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8xhOjYGDE

And heres one being driven extremely sedately unladen by the sounds of it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sLp7wvq60

with the D6 on the lowbed it was crawler gear to get round the esses that used to be halfway up this side of spooners  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have rebuilt a few of the old commer knocker engines Vietnamcam

And the right angle intake on the supercharger was perfect for mounting on the side of Holden straight 6 engines

----------


## gadgetman

I like

----------


## oraki

I'm thinking their rims are made of better stuff than ours. 
One of our crew did this a while back. Went in just after he'd done it. Was only a piece of stone sticking out the side of the bank. Trouble was it was attached to the 'mother rock' that was made of better stuff than abit of alloy

----------


## Gibo

> I'm thinking their rims are made of better stuff than ours. Attachment 54961
> One of our crew did this a while back. Went in just after he'd done it. Was only a piece of stone sticking out the side of the bank. Trouble was it was attached to the 'mother rock' that was made of better stuff than abit of alloy


You'd rather that than a steel rim bouncing the truck over on its arse though.

----------


## 300winmag

Last week in the Northern Territory, out the back of Bumfuck & beyond, chopper made two trips back to camp ferrying the stranded. Needs a whole new front end.
The Donkey's had the last laugh.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Ouchy

----------


## Gapped axe

heehaw

----------


## Dundee

Bugger!

----------


## oraki

> Bugger!


Right brand, wrong breed

----------


## gadgetman

Should'a bought a Safari/Patrol.

----------


## oraki

> Should'a bought a Safari/Patrol.


The donkey would've been in the next valley by the time the the Datsun wheezed it way past :Yuush:

----------


## gadgetman

> The donkey would've been in the next valley by the time the the Datsun wheezed it way past


When mine got pinched I told them it had a full tank, so could be anywhere in the country within the next week.  :Wink:

----------


## Fawls

> I used to love sitting in the passenger seat of dads commer when moving the fiatallas or D6, wowfully underpowered but that 3 cylinder 6 pistoned one crankshafted supercharged 2stroke could SCREAM and did constantly.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT8xhOjYGDE
> 
> And heres one being driven extremely sedately unladen by the sounds of it.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0sLp7wvq60
> 
> with the D6 on the lowbed it was crawler gear to get round the esses that used to be halfway up this side of spooners


You are doing my head in, please educate me in how six pistons in three cylinders works with one crankshaft?

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## 300CALMAN

> I used to love sitting in the passenger seat of dads commer when moving the fiatallas or D6, wowfully underpowered but that 3 cylinder 6 pistoned one crankshafted supercharged 2stroke could SCREAM and did constantly.


I don't care if they are under powered the sound is awesome!!!!

----------


## Fawls

> 


 Thanks for the education, I've never seen anything like it. It looks like it has too many moving parts to be reliable and I can see why they took a bit to start.

My only knowledge of shared cylinder engines have been opposed piston (two crankshafts) and the Deltic Engine (three crankshafts.)

----------


## Dundee

Another one went off.Tractor got him out before I could get a picture but I bet it was a mess.Its a long way to the bottom.

----------


## Dundee

It was 5metres down the road from this one :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

U not got speed recommendation signs Dundee? Or do Muppets not read them

----------


## Dundee

> U not got speed recommendation signs Dundee? Or do Muppets not read them


Open road 100km/h but it is gravel and winding with quite a climb to the top but wouldn't recommend 100k/h. Townies can't handel the gravel or they are pissed drivers.
7km to town I got there in three minutes this arvo. :Grin:

----------


## StrikerNZ

> U not got speed recommendation signs Dundee? Or do Muppets not read them


Or they've heard the rumours about the locals and are afraid to slow down..

----------


## Shearer

What the hell is wrong with that road @Dundee? You have a disproportionate number of posts on this thread.

----------


## tiroatedson

> What the hell is wrong with that road @Dundee? You have a disproportionate number of posts on this thread.


He just happens to be around to take a photo that's all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GravelBen

> It was 5metres down the road from this one
> Attachment 55560


Have to be trying pretty hard to throw a Subaru off a gravel road, they're about as forgiving as a car can get!

----------


## smidey

So the truth comes out. Dundee isn't a farmer at all, he's the full time fencer employed by the real cow cockie

Sent from my workbench

----------


## Dundee

> He just happens to be around to take a photo that's all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I sent the lads up the road yesty after we saw the tractor go up.The lads never went to the end of the road...gutted it would of been a write off!

----------


## bomber

@Dundee sitz on his deck shooting tyres out great practice for head shots on a rabbit and fills what would normally be a quiet afternoon in..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Have to be trying pretty hard to throw a Subaru off a gravel road, they're about as forgiving as a car can get!


That was my first thought, mine sticks to the gravel rather well.... Unless I try hard enough

----------


## Dundee

Its the closest gravel road to town so it is well known as a hoon road.There is another road in the district that was nick named boozes alley many moons ago but that is closer to the Ruahine Rangers.

----------


## bomber

> Its the closest gravel road to town so it is well known as a hoon road.There is another road in the district that was nick named boozes alley many moons ago but that is closer to the Ruahine Rangers.


Nah mate not my road 😂

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Early-morning crash causes 'hell of a mess' to house - Hawkes Bay Today - Hawke's Bay Today News

My pic yep missed the smashed car again. :ORLY: Some of us sleep :Wink:

----------


## GravelBen

> That was my first thought, mine sticks to the gravel rather well.... Unless I try hard enough


They do hang good slides if you're committed... back it in and power out!  :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> Its the closest gravel road to town so it is well known as a hoon road.There is another road in the district that was nick named boozes alley many moons ago but that is closer to the Ruahine Rangers.


There was a road near us that had no street lights but it had a different nickname.   :Wink:

----------


## Konev

Some morons decided to take their rental car to macetown. believe they ended up buying the car.

----------


## GravelBen

Did they put that snorkel on it themselves? Or did someone else put it on to get the car out again.

----------


## Nibblet

That choice snorkel only comes second to that even better mullet

----------


## Gibo

That's a sick mullet!!

----------


## veitnamcam

Its got a snorkel of sorts but still looks mint?

----------


## Gibo

Wheres macetown?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Wheres macetown?


Try Google Maps @Gibo i'ts in the middle of nowhere.

This one really beggars belief. They stashed the bonnet? You guys definitely have a speccial type of Bogun down there.

----------


## GravelBen

> Wheres macetown?


Quite a popular 4wd trip from Arrowtown, lots of river crossings.

----------


## Gibo

Sounds like fun  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

his and hers mullets. must be Goreon's

----------


## smidey

Hamilton hair helmets galore

Sent from my workbench

----------


## 223nut

> Quite a popular 4wd trip from Arrowtown, lots of river crossings.


Still allowed to do it? Heard rumours it was being closed

----------


## GravelBen

> Still allowed to do it? Heard rumours it was being closed


No mention of closing the track on DOC website. Think they were getting grumpy about people going off the track and ripping it up around the historic areas where they're not supposed to be driving, but its hard to police somewhere remote like that. They might have cameras in places now but I'm not sure, haven't been in there myself yet.

----------


## Konev

Its a public road. Wont be closed any time soon.

----------


## jakewire

This was a bit of a pain , especially since I had a grandchild with me who likes to give advice.

----------


## MSL

Not sure why you parked there? Looks pretty barren

----------


## Mathias

> This was a bit of a pain , especially since I had a grandchild with me who likes to give advice.
> Attachment 55921


Did you let your tyres down to about 10psi & drive out of it?

----------


## jakewire

Nope, had a fair way to go before I could have put more air in
just kept putting seaweed and sticks under the front wheels until I got out
Took a fair while, one wheel turn at a time

----------


## Sideshow

> This was a bit of a pain , especially since I had a grandchild with me who likes to give advice.
> Attachment 55921


Was any of the advice given along the lines of 

"You need to get it deeper Gandad if you want to use that snorkel :XD: "!

----------


## jakewire

Hilux utes are the worst 4x4 I've ever had for getting stuck
Let me qualify this.
Ive actually only ever had two 4x4's
I had a Surf for 11 and a bit years, low Ked never did me wrong, never got it stuck, bottom ball joints a couple of times and that was that.


Then I figured I best get myself one of these flash harry utes, sold the surf for fuck all at 167Km, 
Well  I've had the new stuck one on 4 occasions now,  lucky never yet had to get outside help but...Damn near gave up today, 

Todays effort
Was taking the hound to the river, in my  usual spot was a carload of dickwanks with a couple of pitty looking things, drove on looking for another spot, found one.
Don't look to bad.

Starting to get maybe an idea that is isn't really going to plan.

The other side isn't too crash hot either


After an hr and a half plus of carting river stones and other shit to put under the tyres I had rocked it enough to go backwards.


Then lined it up, put it in 4 high and planted the boot as hard as she would go
Drove through
Maybe should have done that in the first place.

Everything was a bit mucky, especially as I'd had the windows down, however got home without having to walk out and ask for a tow, and that's the main thing in a small town. :Have A Nice Day: 
Some I have spoken to this arvo say possibly operator error may have been the cause    :Wtfsmilie: , nah, don't belive it, must be the Hilux. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## oraki

Even had a helper getting sticks for you, or was it pinching them. Tyre choice??

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

They really are Queen street puddle hoppers, we have two of them here and the two older 2005 ones we also have run circles round them off road

----------


## jakewire

Yeah most of what I do doesn't need mudders, mainly higher country .
Today was a piss off. BF Good Rich AT do not do well in the the mud.

----------


## jakewire

> They really are Queen street puddle hoppers, we have two of them here and the two older 2005 ones we also have run circles round them off road


Correct Ryan, as far as I can see so far, however I got out.
I think the Surf was a far better 4x4
Should have kept it and saved my family 35K

----------


## oraki

My Triton has the factory dif lock which is good, but also gets you deeper in the shit and makes it harder to get out. 
The old solid axle hilux I also got goes much further and does it easier

----------


## jakewire

I think that was the problem oraki ,initially  I put it in 4 low and tried to crawl out but the only thing I did was dig a deeper hole, should have put it in 4 high  just gunned the damn thing.

----------


## kiwijames

@Dundee. Too many bombers?

----------


## Dundee

I only had one box :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Gibo

> I only had one box


Is that it leaving on the back of the truck?

----------


## bomber

Milk Tanker just out of Woodville 17/11/16 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## oraki

Oh dear.................

----------


## Dundee

The cab

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

> Correct Ryan, as far as I can see so far, however I got out.
> I think the Surf was a far better 4x4
> Should have kept it and saved my family 35K


And I just went and bought one.... :/

----------


## sambnz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

The folks had some fert spread on Tuesday.  The driveway is steep down and then steep up and gravel, not quite steep enough to stop a 2wd though.  Anyway last truck and trailer of the day went down the driveway then lost momentum on the way back up the other side. He got out to head to the house to ask for a tow, the truck and trailer somehow let go and chased him down the drive and peeled off the side at the bottom nearly rolling both.  Then when he did get towed out he managed to smash the gate and post it was attached to but also the post and rails on the other side that the gate swings to.  Highly recommended operator

----------


## Gibo

> The folks had some fert spread on Tuesday.  The driveway is steep down and then steep up and gravel, not quite steep enough to stop a 2wd though.  Anyway last truck and trailer of the day went down the driveway then lost momentum on the way back up the other side. He got out to head to the house to ask for a tow, the truck and trailer somehow let go and chased him down the drive and peeled off the side at the bottom nearly rolling both.  Then when he did get towed out he managed to smash the gate and post it was attached to but also the post and rails on the other side that the gate swings to.  Highly recommended operator


So moral of the story is dont get your son to drive?

----------


## MSL

> So moral of the story is dont get your son to drive?


It would have been an unsalvagable fireball if I'd have been driving/flying it

----------


## GravelBen



----------


## Munsey

Wicked photography Ben  :Cool:

----------


## sako75



----------


## bomber

The crash involving a Fonterra tanker and a car on the intersection of Ohangai Rd and Tawhiti Rd, east of Hawera.


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Driver of the car died

----------


## 223nut

Was on the road from Dunedin to invers and saw one motorbike, thought it's too bloody windy to be driving (90km in a station-wagon focussing on staying in one lane) let alone on a bike... Sure enough motorbike and two cars must have piled up a few minutes behind us

----------


## Munsey

Boat stuck under bridge on SH1 south of Waikanae | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## 308

Many years ago when I was Housemoving we were taking a double prefab from Wangavegas to the WCC tip admin office and it jammed up under that bridge - had to let a bit of air out of the transporter tyres and set the hydraulics lower than the normal highway height for a wee bit there

----------


## oraki

After abit of careful driving , I managed to get within shooting distance. But it was already a dead Deere

----------


## Dundee

Faarken starlings :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## sako75

Oh Deere that is not good

----------


## sako75

Kaikohe yesterday

----------


## Gibo

> Kaikohe yesterday
> 
> Attachment 62696


How did Ghost Rider pull up?

----------


## sako75



----------


## oraki

That one won't Kost To Much to run now

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 62697


I just cannot like that.

----------


## Rushy

> Kaikohe yesterday
> 
> Attachment 62696


Doing burn outs?

----------


## BRADS

> Kaikohe yesterday
> 
> Attachment 62696


That was once a early 2000s cr......
Few big fires down here, 35 trucks last night at one.
Fatal truck crash at butchers creek this morning



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Saw all the Mcintosh cranes at Mc Ds but missed the wreck going thru town on the towey by 5 minutes. Snee rd would of had a shit loat of traffic today.

"Update to diversions after fatal crash near Norsewood - State Highway 2 - Central"

Diversions remain in place for northbound traffic on State Highway 2 following the crash 5km north of Norsewood overnight.

Diversions are along Jens Andersen, Ellison and Snee Roads..

Southbound traffic is asked to divert through Takapau and Ormondville, then back on to State Highway 2.

----------


## Dundee

Another in our district :Wtfsmilie:  Getting worse than the Waikato :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Another in our district Getting worse than the Waikato
> Attachment 62889


Be keeping Jase in  work tho  :Wink:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 62697


 @kimjon could do something with that.

----------


## kimjon

> @kimjon could do something with that.


Ouch! Shows the consequences when things go wrong big time.

----------


## bomber

Fishing must be tough down south if they resorting to this
http://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/new...-salmon-statue

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Ouch! Shows the consequences when things go wrong big time.


I meant it looks like the base for one of your drift bike projects.

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## stug

> Attachment 63405


I wonder if his boat has a sticker saying "My car thinks it is a boat"?

----------


## Savage1

> Attachment 63405


Is t just me or does that look like photoshop?

----------


## gonetropo

> Is t just me or does that look like photoshop?


probably is, good for a laugh though

----------


## oraki

Things got abit windy down here today
https://i.stuff.co.nz/travel/travel-...l-in-high-wind

----------


## JoshC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh bugger!

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Too keen aye, couple of minutes to fix the boat to the trailer properly........

----------


## oraki

Just down the road. Almost made it fishing, failed on the last corner

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 63917
> Just down the road. Almost made it fishing, failed on the last corner


That doesn't look healthy.

----------


## oraki

Must've happened last night. No ambulances or knocks on doors so they got away with only a headache and a change of knickers

----------


## oraki

Another vehicle that can't stay on tarseal on a straight stretch of road

----------


## 223nut

Is that an irrigation intake it's resting on? Or is the fence taking its weight

----------


## oraki

It's resting on the irrigation gate/sides. When I came back the fella in charge of the scheme was there waving his arms around at the people. There was a front end loader coming and was gone a couple of hours later

----------


## Dundee

Good smash up in town tonight. Side street intersection to High Street :XD:

----------


## Rushy

> Good smash up in town tonight. Side street intersection to High Street
> Attachment 64329Attachment 64330


How the fuck do you have a crash in a one horse town like yours Dundee?  Can't be more than six cars in the whole district.

----------


## JoshC

> Good smash up in town tonight. Side street intersection to High Street
> Attachment 64329Attachment 64330


Fark you see some wrecked cars. Definitely staying away from you mate  :Grin:

----------


## oraki

Look carefully, and you can almost see some blue paint on each one. Havent seen the DD ute around for a while. Coincidence, maybe :Wink:

----------


## gadgetman

> How the fuck do you have a crash in a one horse town like yours Dundee?  Can't be more than six cars in the whole district.


Well Rushy, rumour has it that the first reported car crash was in the USA when two of the three cars in the entire North American Continent met.

----------


## 6mm ackley

Need a bit of duck tape 
Speedboat &#39;sweet as&#39; after smashing into a pole in Grey River | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## 223nut

> Need a bit of duck tape 
> Speedboat 'sweet as' after smashing into a pole in Grey River | Stuff.co.nz


West coasters.... What else can you say @kotuku

----------


## kotuku

" aw fuck bro i said tie it to the pole man not round the fuckin thing."
 the clown must have watched too many mythbuster programmes -if anyone remembers they did the same stunt with a boat(theyre bright,no driver in situ)and the two principals Jamie &Adam are always building some sort of friggin boat out of Duct tape.



 out of interest(hey even i can be serious)is this one of those minihull boats or is it just the photos.some of you guys were on a thread about buildin em with ????jetski motors in em a while ago.
If i was this blokes mate It would cost him at least a mini tanker of piss for the boys before he could live this fucker down!!!!!!
 woman i work with knows him -says hes feeling like stink_duh wonder why???????
 like everything even the coast has its deficits

----------


## oraki

Honey, can you turn the heater down abit.

----------


## Dundee

That is my mates car I think @oraki

----------


## 223nut

Well that's just not healthy

----------


## oraki

> That is my mates car I think @oraki
> Attachment 64719


Im thinking the same. Saw it pop up on Knight Rd Crashs and had to do abit of a search. Exactly the same one, right down to the steel rim on the back tire. I came across it about midnight. I hate coming across these things when there's no police tape around it. You don't know if the people are fine, or still stuck inside

----------


## Dundee

They were lucky to get out as it burst into flames pretty quick.


Now I see the reasoning for the tape,I can imagine how you felt.

----------


## oraki

We come across a few on our travels. Half the time they've been stolen and torched down a back road. Always an uneasy feeling looking inside.

----------


## GravelBen

Ahh, Holdens...

----------


## Shearer

> Had a young fella come to grief in a RX7 a while back.  Just got it back that avo from a $65,000 build, turbo, fancy carbon bonnet, wheels suspension etc etc.
> 
> We got called out by the police, car fire in the local industrial area in behind a business.  Young fella had been having a bit of a spin up to celebrate the return of his wheels, cops turned up and after running it for 20mins at redline doing doughies drove behind the building to hide and shut the engine straight off.  The heat from the turbo melted the bonnet, which ignited.  I thought it was a little weird to see a young fella bawling his eyes out at a car fire - the whole $65k build and the car were on tick...  The cops just laughed and told him to make sure he took the wreck away and clean up the mess.


I think I would cry too.

----------


## smidey

I can hear it now, I want this big ass hair drier up nice and high so everyone can see it, close to the combustable material that will be fully hectic.... Nek minute rice bbq

Sent from my workbench

----------


## kotuku

> Had a young fella come to grief in a RX7 a while back.  Just got it back that avo from a $65,000 build, turbo, fancy carbon bonnet, wheels suspension etc etc.
> 
> We got called out by the police, car fire in the local industrial area in behind a business.  Young fella had been having a bit of a spin up to celebrate the return of his wheels, cops turned up and after running it for 20mins at redline doing doughies drove behind the building to hide and shut the engine straight off.  The heat from the turbo melted the bonnet, which ignited.  I thought it was a little weird to see a young fella bawling his eyes out at a car fire - the whole $65k build and the car were on tick...  The cops just laughed and told him to make sure he took the wreck away and clean up the mess.


life young man is a shit sandwich and youve just got the whole picnic basket
or in the immortal words of BSMwilliams (it aint half hot mum)oh dear how sad never mind carry on!!!!!

----------


## Martin358

When i was managing a wrecking yard a staff member came over and told me a guy just stole some mags and rolled them down the hill. Raced down the drive in the company ute, a 91 nissan really rusty peice of crap, and saw the kids putting them in the boot of their car, they saw me and we drove towards each other, i was going to crash into them, and at the last second the driver swerved while looking straight at me and drove into a tree. That stopped him, the cops arrived and at knock off i drove out andhe was sitting on his bonnet crying. His car was still buried into the tree. Ha Ha. My boss loved that one.

----------


## kotuku

de tree or not de tree is the...boom...oh fuck man question answered.and gents here endeth the lesson for another lot of young dumb and fullof cum!! 
well done martin,was probably a car accident waiting to happen anyhow!!
!

----------


## veitnamcam

> When i was managing a wrecking yard a staff member came over and told me a guy just stole some mags and rolled them down the hill. Raced down the drive in the company ute, a 91 nissan really rusty peice of crap, and saw the kids putting them in the boot of their car, they saw me and we drove towards each other, i was going to crash into them, and at the last second the driver swerved while looking straight at me and drove into a tree. That stopped him, the cops arrived and at knock off i drove out andhe was sitting on his bonnet crying. His car was still buried into the tree. Ha Ha. My boss loved that one.


They didn't arrest him?

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

LMFAO :Grin:  :Thumbsup:  A lot of people that work in the outdoors will get a kick out of this :Grin:  Drive Safe :XD:

----------


## oraki

It won't be the drivers fault. They'll manage to pin it on some innocent third party

----------


## nightshooter

haha drop kicks,could not happen to better pepole :Grin:

----------


## bomber

> It won't be the drivers fault. They'll manage to pin it on some innocent third party


The Ltsa for not having the appropriate hazard identification Manuel and metservice for incorrect weather forecasts 

Sent from my SM-G389F using Tapatalk

----------


## Martin358

> They didn't arrest him?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


yes, and took the mags away for evidence and bought them back later. My boss laughed a lot over that.

----------


## oraki

Just down the road. Lucky it wasn't to windy and water/extinguishers were near by to hold while the brigade came to put out

----------


## jakewire

hmmm ,dicey alright oraki

----------


## oraki



----------


## Dundee

Bugger was it a bit damp when they were loading?

----------


## gimp

Was first on the scene for this, fortunately had a satphone to call emergency services. Second one in 6 weeks, first was a couple of women in a rental car falling asleep and flying off a bank out the back of Reefton at 100k's right in front of me. 

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/news/ar...ectid=11814854

Driving on the West Coast is getting scary with the massive tourist numbers.

----------


## oraki

> Bugger was it a bit damp when they were loading?


No, the truck caught fire and was heading for the fence to get into the grass paddock, but didnt quite make it.
Although looking at that photo, you could assume the driver was doing a burnout, the tyres got hot and burst into flames

----------


## oraki

Another example of someone using a tree to slow down

----------


## Gapped axe

> Attachment 65365
> Another example of someone using a tree to slow down



it works

----------


## oraki

> They were lucky to get out as it burst into flames pretty quick.
> Attachment 64755Attachment 64756Attachment 64757Attachment 64758
> 
> Now I see the reasoning for the tape,I can imagine how you felt.


I see it was still on the roadside Thursday night @Dundee. Surprisingly it was still complete. 
You can normally tell how long they've been there. First night untouched, second the windows get smashed and rims pinched and the third night someone chucks a match in it. I guess he short cutted timeline

----------


## Dundee

I haven't spoken to him since @oraki maybe insurance covered it.

----------


## Dundee

On way home tonight roads are a bit greasy. :ORLY: 

Ambos were there on the way back after checking river bridge...yip still going fishing tonight :Wink:

----------


## Solo

That...is a really interesting way to crash. I can't figure out how they managed it. Flying off a corner on the inside takes some special skills, especially when it looks like they started in the outside lane.

----------


## oraki

Or no skills at all. Arse end starts to go, to slow to steer into it, arse goes around and backs into bank

----------


## sako75

> Was first on the scene for this, fortunately had a satphone to call emergency services. Second one in 6 weeks, first was a couple of women in a rental car falling asleep and flying off a bank out the back of Reefton at 100k's right in front of me. 
> 
> Person trapped after van crashes down bank near Haast - National - NZ Herald News
> 
> Driving on the West Coast is getting scary with the massive tourist numbers.



A long time to be on your own (so to speak). Fire trucks from Lake Hawea took 59min and Wanaka 1hr 11min to get there and choppers from Greymouth, Queenstown and Dunners.
Thats where 1st Aid skills come into it. Not sure how long before ambos were there

----------


## Solo

> Or no skills at all. Arse end starts to go, to slow to steer into it, arse goes around and backs into bank


Yeah, but it looks like they hit the bank with the front end first, and got it to spin around and plant the back end in.

----------


## Dundee

This one did a better job South of town this morning.

----------


## Savage1

> Yeah, but it looks like they hit the bank with the front end first, and got it to spin around and plant the back end in.


Back end lets go and points the front into the inside of the corner and unable to correct and go off the inside of the corner, In this one I'm guessing the nose hit first while still sliding causing them to spin.

Very common to crash off of the inside of corners, especially in the wet.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Back end lets go and points the front into the inside of the corner and unable to correct and go off the inside of the corner, In this one I'm guessing the nose hit first while still sliding causing them to spin.
> 
> Very common to crash off of the inside of corners, especially in the wet.


I have been an unfortunate passenger in exactly that situation, arse goes out front clips rock wall slid up the road sideways/backwards and into the rock wall backwards at around 120kph after washing off an estimated 40kph by sideways.

The only person in the back seat my body weight put a very visible big bow in the backrest of the back seat so much so I dont know how it stayed upright sort of. The front seat passenger ended up almost in the back seat with me as the front two seat mounts ripped out of the floor and the seat layed back.
Driver got off ok the fuckwit,I had months of rehab.

----------


## Dundee

That corner is a cunt you have to look twice several times but i'm amazed at how many  crashes happen there.

----------


## kotuku

happy St paddies day you all.
MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPHY YA WEE IRISH FECKER ,IWANT A WORD
right now ive got ya lughole ya tiny blob of clover spawn-why in hell did you choose today of all days to make that friggin battery in my war offices car fall over.
 guiness breweries will be bankrupted as i shell out perfectly good beer money on a new bloody battery,you smelly wee green shortarse.
 holy mother of god=Ihad to ring her and wake her up to tell her the bad news which in itself verges on grounds for homicide.
anyone sighting murphy today can give his rotund irish arse a good kick from me.

----------


## kotuku

> happy St paddies day you all.
> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURRRR  RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPHY YA WEE IRISH FECKER ,IWANT A WORD
> right now ive got ya lughole ya tiny blob of clover spawn-why in hell did you choose today of all days to make that friggin battery in my war offices car fall over.
>  guiness breweries will be bankrupted as i shell out perfectly good beer money on a new bloody battery,you smelly wee green shortarse.
>  holy mother of god=Ihad to ring her and wake her up to tell her the bad news which in itself verges on grounds for homicide.
> anyone sighting murphy today can give his rotund irish arse a good kick from me.


oh boy murphy you are really up shit creek now my son.Ifixed the war offices car -rang her only to find out our wee green bastard has been over hill at it again.Mrs kotuku buys brand new washing machine yesterday-puts two loads of washing through this morning -very pedantic about washing is mrs kotuku ,on the third load-O SHIT O DEAR the bloody machine SHIT ITSELF 110%-apparently motor has let go and theres water all over the washhouse floor.
SOOOO- anyone having contact with the fore mentioned just warn him the kotukus are on the warpath and hes about as welcome as a mexican at donald trumps dinner table!!


to the ale

Oh mary me darlin
greymouths a wonderful town
 the sun it tis shinin
the beer is so brown
Im havin one for me lunch
one for smoko&tea
a coupla more 
and im out for a pee,

 gods chosen irish 
they settled the coast
Its covered in clovers
is often the boast
 dublins got river laffey
a sight they tell me
greymouths nice little river 
has a whitebait or three,

me beer galss is empty ,
me mouths gettin dry
its off to me fridge 
so illbid ya 
goodbye!

sung to tune "mountains of morn"

----------


## 223nut

Sounds like it's time to give up on the day. No more activities other than repetitive movements of beer glass to mouth

----------


## gadgetman

> sung to tune "mountains of morn"


Got that one reading the first line.

----------


## kotuku

och aye jimme-just check those racing crayfish longjohns of yours-that wee green prick may well be taking advantage of a bighearted arthur like you gadget!
then again timerider may well have taken pity on him too!
ah bugger back to the beer. okjust a spot of humour .bought me goose decoys over to coast with me-laid em out on back lawn a coupla days ago.bloke next door thinks its a hoot -he invited the old sheila from down the road to come up and take some photos of the nice gooses on the lawn-shes amazed they move_bit windy ,but couldnt hear them talk.
me Im still havin a quiet laugh.

----------


## kotuku

me again-good news head is back on motor in me surf ,so its now get her goin trial her round chc for a couple of weeks -then a WOF,and trundle her over the alps to greymouth to a very eager owner /driver.

----------


## kotuku

it gets better 
after pissing about with afuel pump delivering zero fuel and my son nearly hurling the old bitch,the good old fashioned was called for .
mrs in sons v8 falcon*(driving it like she flogged it)towed the old biarch with son on board up and down the street
-holy shit batman-the old biarch came round to our way of thinking and coughed/spluttered into life albeit as rough as guts.
still its another wee win.son thinks possibly timing belt out one notch but whatever hell get it sort .delivery to me -easter.

----------


## Bonecrusher

I think the next option is this mate ;-)

----------


## nightshooter

> Attachment 66272 I think the next option is this mate ;-)


that cure's most thing's :On Fire:

----------


## Sako 243

Anyone lose some industrial 'garden hose' ?!?


Along the Desert Road

----------


## oraki

Sorry, no stuck truck photos. Only casualty was a cow vs truck vs ute. Cow ran across in front of truck, just clipping drivers side, which threw cow into oncoming utes path. The driver didn't get photo.....

----------


## Dundee

Sounds like an interesting night.

----------


## gadgetman

> Sounds like an interesting night.


Sounds like tenderised steak for the BBQ.

----------


## sako75

The makings of a Moovie

----------


## oraki

> The makings of a Moovie


Masterchef. "The road kill edition."
The BT50 it bounced into had the airbags go off, but there was hardly any damage. We've had trucks have substantial frontal damage, but the bags didn't go off. Depends where the sensors are I guess

----------


## Rushy

> The makings of a Moovie


Starring Fred a steer.

----------


## Sideshow

And the milky baaaaaaaaarrrr skiddddd  :Sick:  :O O:  crap new undys new ute... new cow

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst



----------


## 223nut

> Attachment 66965


Whoops, someone didn't have their coffee before going out the door

----------


## screamO

> Attachment 66965


I could see that putting the shits up ya :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Attachment 66965


I bet the inside of that cab stinks. Everyone ok?

----------


## Dundee

Whole new meaning for having a close shave :36 1 53:

----------


## oraki

Dam. More paper work and a visit

----------


## Sideshow

Hate to say it but fork that! :XD:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Bloody lucky it was a cab tractor I would say, wasn't on our place. I have had the pleasure of a mower blade coming through the back window before, the impact took most of the momentum out of it but fair sh*t myself when the window shattered and the blade landed up on the control panel on my right side.

----------


## Awaian

"and the coast starts somewhere about...."

----------


## Ryan



----------


## JoshC

Someone forgot to bleed the brake lines  :Grin:

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Awaian

going too fast?

----------


## Ryan

> going too fast?


More like too heavy - cab is out but the load is in the drink.

----------


## southernman

Have spent 18 years in Canada working, and been in on the ice roads, Awaian is close to the mark.
  A heavy vehicle compresses the ice, and a small wave forms ahead of the heavy vehicle, this isn't a problem until it hits something (ie the lake shore ) and bounces back,  the bounce turbulence, cause's cracks etc. There are other reasons, ie weight, weak ice, pressure cracks, thermal temps. but in my experience form 8 winters in the Canadian ice roads, and Mines, 80% of break threw, are within a few hundred meters, of the shore line.
 One winter, Nuna logistics had a 14g and 16g cat grader, at each end of Tibbit lake NWT, from excessive speed. both partly sticking out of the ice, 
 Thus on big lakes, the approach speed to shore is slow, say 10kms an hour, but the may be 60-70kms an hour on open water on a big lake.

----------


## Awaian

what is it about BB that catches kanuckys?
not far from u SM.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 67067


That there poses a very interesting recovery problem/solution.

What do the residents of kanuckistan do to recover these vehicles? or are they just waiting for them to pile up deep enough to build a road across the lakes?

----------


## Ryan

> Have spent 18 years in Canada working, and been in on the ice roads, Awaian is close to the mark.
>   A heavy vehicle compresses the ice, and a small wave forms ahead of the heavy vehicle, this isn't a problem until it hits something (ie the lake shore ) and bounces back,  the bounce turbulence, cause's cracks etc. There are other reasons, ie weight, weak ice, pressure cracks, thermal temps. but in my experience form 8 winters in the Canadian ice roads, and Mines, 80% of break threw, are within a few hundred meters, of the shore line.
>  One winter, Nuna logistics had a 14g and 16g cat grader, at each end of Tibbit lake NWT, from excessive speed. both partly sticking out of the ice, 
>  Thus on big lakes, the approach speed to shore is slow, say 10kms an hour, but the may be 60-70kms an hour on open water on a big lake.


Didn't know that.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Awaian

driving over ice,  brrrrrr.
never did like it, talk about trusting (especially with melt lying around on top).
my first job out of town, shiney 18yr old (in alberta) was for a seismic drilling outfit.
catch a bus north and wait
guy (old dude (like me now lol)) rolls up in ford 250 4x4.
head down the road, dodging locals in dog sleds, get to point x, turn left and on to the McKenzie R.
wwhoa, wot the??

----------


## southernman

> driving over ice,  brrrrrr.
> never did like it, talk about trusting (especially with melt lying around on top).
> my first job out of town, shiney 18yr old (in alberta) was for a seismic drilling outfit.
> catch a bus north and wait
> guy (old dude (like me now lol)) rolls up in ford 250 4x4.
> head down the road, dodging locals in dog sleds, get to point x, turn left and on to the McKenzie R.
> wwhoa, wot the??


 Ha, first time I drove on ice was, March 99, crossing the Mckenzie, on the way to Yellowknife, was following a fuel truck, but the noise,creaking and groaning, of the ice had me nervous,

----------


## oraki

> That is my mates car I think @oraki
> Attachment 64719


  @Dundee. I think I've just been talking to your mate while waiting for his man to finish milking. The fire had slipped my mind until just now. He's been on the place for 10 yrs. Was share milking until a couple of yrs ago, then went back contract milking on same place. 
He said he'd come down from up north, and the farm was only a couple of km from the fire. His kids have just left home by the sound of it.

----------


## rambo rem700

On the way back from taupo.
Id cry if it was mine


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

Nice boats those to , :Oh Noes:

----------


## veitnamcam

> On the way back from taupo.
> Id cry if it was mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I dont understand how this happens all the time, legally your boat must be strapped down not just held by the winch rope or you are up for a insecure load ticket.

----------


## keneff

> I dont understand how this happens all the time, legally your boat must be strapped down not just held by the winch rope or you are up for a insecure load ticket.


Probably counting on sealed wheel-bearings that have fukt out and welded- up due to misplaced trust in the seals and no checks or fresh grease.

----------


## rambo rem700

It was around 3-5km from a boat ramp
 I reckon they have deove the boat on the trailer and forgot to tie anything on.  
Even if it was just held by the winch rope and you forgot everything else. It still shouldnt fall off

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

Tides out :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## veitnamcam

> It was around 3-5km from a boat ramp
>  I reckon they have deove the boat on the trailer and forgot to tie anything on.  
> Even if it was just held by the winch rope and you forgot everything else. It still shouldnt fall off
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Yep probably.....they put the flag on tho by the looks. 
It is surprising how many boats you see only held to the trailer by the winch rope and maybe a safety chain with nothing tieing the boat to the trailer tho.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Probably counting on sealed wheel-bearings that have fukt out and welded- up due to misplaced trust in the seals and no checks or fresh grease.


How would that let the boat off the trailer ?

----------


## specweapon

> Even if it was just held by the winch rope and you forgot everything else. It still shouldnt fall off


Our winch rope on a 2 year old Surtees has broken at least half a dozen times, and a Surtees weighs a fraction of a Haines Hunter. But it's always strapped down plus a chain/d shackle

----------


## Nibblet

Had this a while back. 
Little rain and a little wind and because all the trees are planted full grown they only have a very shallow root system. 

There was actually a smaller tree that fell on a young girl and put her in a coma for a couple months. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

> On the way back from taupo.
> Id cry if it was mine
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Muppet.

----------


## mikee

> Yep probably.....they put the flag on tho by the looks. 
> It is surprising how many boats you see only held to the trailer by the winch rope and maybe a safety chain with nothing tieing the boat to the trailer tho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


not mine, I have seen a 6. something surtees on the ramp here at Nelson off the trailer but still attached to the winch with car and trailer further up the ramp. No safety chain and rachet failure on winch. Looked nasty really felt for the guy who owned it. No one needs that

----------


## Pineapple

Visiting Auckland for the weekend, driving on the motorway and I hear one hell of a bang rattle and squeal. I start looking around with a wtf was that look on my face, to see that the truck moving a digger in the lane next to me (and 1 car back) was a little too high for the bridge. He made it through but trimmed some concrete off the underside of the bridge.

----------


## Sideshow

> Visiting Auckland for the weekend, driving on the motorway and I hear one hell of a bang rattle and squeal. I start looking around with a wtf was that look on my face, to see that the truck moving a digger in the lane next to me (and 1 car back) was a little too high for the bridge. He made it through but trimmed some concrete off the underside of the bridge.


 :Wtfsmilie:  dumb ass driver

----------


## veitnamcam

> not mine, I have seen a 6. something surtees on the ramp here at Nelson off the trailer but still attached to the winch with car and trailer further up the ramp. No safety chain and rachet failure on winch. Looked nasty really felt for the guy who owned it. No one needs that


Yesterday coming in in the dingy to rocky point at Monaco I see an older fiberglass boat beached with the stern very low in the water,bildge pump on, bloke and his missus bailing it out.....didnt have the heart to take a photo but clearly a launched without bung in.

----------


## Maxx

This one is ~ 15 years ago.....but still makes my sphincter contract........and the closest I got to it was getting the pics via email!

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus that is a goody :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Rushy

> Jeezus that is a goody


As Maxx said, that would definitely make your puckered poo hole clench down tight.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Jeezus that is a goody





> As Maxx said, that would definitely make your puckered poo hole clench down tight.


Ya have to wonder how the hell it happened? must have been going lots faster than the truck and rammed up the arse of it on a straight road? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## madjon_

Looking at the pants looks like his pucker valve let go :O O:

----------


## madjon_

> Ya have to wonder how the hell it happened? must have been going lots faster than the truck and rammed up the arse of it on a straight road?


High level road?

----------


## veitnamcam

> High level road?


Whats a high level road? going by the extreme over lenght id guess its a private forestry road public are not allowed on and by the flatness of the terrain Id guess central NI

----------


## madjon_

> Whats a high level road? going by the extreme over lenght id guess its a private forestry road public are not allowed on and by the flatness of the terrain Id guess central NI


Yup,runs from Napier/Taupo road through to Murapara,all sealed now,permit only road
Or I'm confused with the "million dollar" road.

----------


## Maxx

> High level road?



Yes...I understand so. 

From memory the narrative went something like "......speeding car smoking through dust cloud and rammed up the back of the stems unit on Goudies.....went ~ 7 metres up the stems till it hit the back of the truck. Car driver and passenger bailed out, with most serious injury being a broken arm. Truck driver knew nothing until a truck passing in the opposite direction called him on the R/T and said you got summink hanging on behind you......truck had travelled 2 or 3 km by that point, I recall. Someone went back and found the 'victims' on the side of the road. 

A case perhaps of the truth being stranger than fiction...?

----------


## Maxx

> Yup,runs from Napier/Taupo road through to Murapara,all sealed now,permit only road
> Or I'm confused with the "million dollar" road.


With respect, confused, I'd suggest.

'Million Dollar road' is Bonish Rd, which goes from Kaingaroa to McKee Rd, which goes to Kawerau. All sealed.

Goudies and High Level run between SH 38 and SH 5. Part sealed, but mostly unsealed last time I drove it, but that was some time ago.

----------


## madjon_

> With respect, confused, I'd suggest.
> 
> 'Million Dollar road' is Bonish Rd, which goes from Kaingaroa to McKee Rd, which goes to Kawerau. All sealed.
> 
> Goudies and High Level run between SH 38 and SH 5. Part sealed, but mostly unsealed last time I drove it, but that was some time ago.


Right,mostly driven at night to get to Clements rd from Whakatane.a wiles ago.

----------


## Dundee

I wonder if that big smoke in his gob had something to do with it :XD:

----------


## 223nut

> I wonder if that big smoke in his gob had something to do with it


Was wondering that, and what colour his tobacco was

----------


## Sideshow

I recon he swerved to run that hair over.....looks like he got it too :Sick:

----------


## Bonecrusher

Duck shooting 2017 prep stuck against tree this ended up being an overnight mission in only shorts & a T shirt got critical when the cell phone went flat. I was helped out by a great local thanks so very much too him he is a legend went above and beyond.

----------


## Rushy

Bugger!

----------


## GravelBen

https://twitter.com/CitroenRacing/st...344576/video/1

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Fooooo...ton.  
> 
> Apart from not wanting to bend it when you've decided to take a break and leaned it up against a handy tree, how are you finding it???


I'm finding it a real mans truck I park it next to all mates flash hilux's & rangers when out riding our bikes and we get talking about price and see their lip's drop you paid how much? Love the Cummins diesel and the practical features #1. rear seat that folds up #2 Lights under the door great at night #3 Rubber floor  #4 Size length, width & height > bigger than a Hilux

----------


## Shootm

Rick Lucus oops....

----------


## Dundee

Bugger at least our Manawatu pilot is still here

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rick Lucus oops....
> 
> Attachment 68135


All ok on board?

----------


## Rushy

> All ok on board?


If it is the one that happened today then the answer is only one on board and yes OK he just smacked a lip.

----------


## Shootm

> All ok on board?


Rushy's got it. He's ok.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cause?

----------


## GravelBen

> Cause?


Went too low by the look of it.

----------


## Dundee

> Cause?


Vibrated violently and fell from the sky

----------


## Bonecrusher

> Bugger!


His poison is Waikato Rushy so a man with something in common with you ;-) A couple of boxes are heading his way this weekend

----------


## kotuku

hey boys -no my balls aint goin in your hands -need some good commonsense advice .1991 hilux surf- son has just installed a brand new head on motor after i blew the f....r up on the otira gorge. however the bitch is driving him nuts.if you leave it for a while fuel drains back into tank needing a tow start 1st thing in am.
 he has discovered the fuel injectors were loose so has scrutinised each individually to eliminate them letting air in if that was contributing to the problem
 any advice or recommendations for a good diesel mechanic in CHCH.the truck was meant to be with me today to start 2017 duckshooting but this is holding proceedings up and hes gettin pissed off++++++.

----------


## gadgetman

> hey boys -no my balls aint goin in your hands -need some good commonsense advice .1991 hilux surf- son has just installed a brand new head on motor after i blew the f....r up on the otira gorge. however the bitch is driving him nuts.if you leave it for a while fuel drains back into tank needing a tow start 1st thing in am.
>  he has discovered the fuel injectors were loose so has scrutinised each individually to eliminate them letting air in if that was contributing to the problem
>  any advice or recommendations for a good diesel mechanic in CHCH.the truck was meant to be with me today to start 2017 duckshooting but this is holding proceedings up and hes gettin pissed off++++++.


Mate, the way you keep bustin' 'em I think I should lend you a push bike.

----------


## veitnamcam

> hey boys -no my balls aint goin in your hands -need some good commonsense advice .1991 hilux surf- son has just installed a brand new head on motor after i blew the f....r up on the otira gorge. however the bitch is driving him nuts.if you leave it for a while fuel drains back into tank needing a tow start 1st thing in am.
>  he has discovered the fuel injectors were loose so has scrutinised each individually to eliminate them letting air in if that was contributing to the problem
>  any advice or recommendations for a good diesel mechanic in CHCH.the truck was meant to be with me today to start 2017 duckshooting but this is holding proceedings up and hes gettin pissed off++++++.


Been a while since I played with a hilux pump but from memory there is a check valve in the pump? there certainly is a little guaze filter in the pump itself and I would check and clean that.
Is it definitely draining back to the tank? seems odd. The hand pump on top of the fuel filter is a common source of air leaks especially if over keen big strong kiwi hands pump the hell out of it....if after sitting for a while the pump is soft and takes a pump or two to firm up it shows a problem somewhere,you should be able to start by pumping up firm without bleeding usually then cranking.
To check primer pump prime up firm(just firm not as hard as you can that will fuck it) and hold firm pressure on it while you spray soapy water around the pressing containing the diaphragm.
There is also a possibilty the lift pump inside the injector pump is dieing and that may require tow starting or vigorous priming while cranking(two person job) but I would be looking for any source of air leak first starting with the primer on the fuel filter...replace that while you are at it.

----------


## kotuku

thanks VC-he will be rechecking this after he corrects leak in no 3 injector. :Thumbsup: 
gadget -cheeky bugga but youre wrong -ive just sent the missus car home yesterday after R drove over &dropped his off in exchange .let it be known i didnt even put a scratch on hers :Have A Nice Day:  -so my FV(f....d vehicle)is still  stationary at 3,and whats unique was all on st highway 73 .Im nothing if not consistent!!!!!! :Psmiley:

----------


## southernman

Check that the tank is venting, a vacuum in a fuel tank,  can cause all kinds of problems, correct fuel cap ?  
 As HD mechanic, (heavy earthmoving)  fuel tank venting,  has been the cause of several ongoing problems, 
 Fuel return check valve, or a failing fuel pump as said above.  
 Air in fuel supply, check all filters lines etc are sealing, piece of clear tube, just prior to the injection pump, gives good visual. 
 Sum cylinder heads, have a check valve in the fuel return, if common rail. If it's leaking can take the pump a bit of time to build enough pressure to overcome leakage and hold fuel pressure around the unit injectors.

----------


## Ryan



----------


## Savage1

> 


High centre of gravity and dry grippy surface, idiot. Easy in a car though.

----------


## GMH72

He had some pace on for that turning manoeuvre...

----------


## Rushy

Yup, idjit.

----------


## kidmac42

Dumbarse.
Funny as fuck to watch tho.

----------


## Ryan



----------


## stingray

this guy....he's not going fishing!!

----------


## Rushy

It is listing to port a bit for such a flat surface.  Probably has a leak.  Ha ha ha ha some people.

----------


## Sideshow

> this guy....he's not going fishing!! 
> Attachment 69922


Bet he scratched his head when he got to the boat ramp :XD: 
Where's me fricken boat was there when I left home :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

> this guy....he's not going fishing!! 
> Attachment 69922


Thats shocking , he's forgot to put Aerial down

----------


## Gibo

Weather looks shit house ne ways  :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> It is listing to port a bit for such a flat surface.  Probably has a leak.  Ha ha ha ha some people.


Of course it will list badly. The rookie forgot to put his trim tab down.

----------


## stingray

Car washing ...level..... beginner

----------


## gadgetman

> Car washing ...level..... beginner 
> Attachment 70113


Pretty good at detailing though. Even washed out the ashtrays.

----------


## oraki

Na, he's onto it. It had a couple of stubborn parts that needed soaking, they'll just wash off with the hose now

----------


## P38

> Car washing ...level..... beginner 
> Attachment 70113


He missed a bit , top left hand side of cab  :Wink: 

Cheers
Pete

----------


## stingray

This is what I treasure about this place it's over flowing with wicked humor!

----------


## Barefoot

> Car washing ...level..... beginner 
> Attachment 70113


That's Huia a few times a year

----------


## Gibo

Could have fooled me guys, looks like he's just topping up the windscreen washer bottle

----------


## Sideshow

I heard Gibo sent him there to look for the cook straight tunnel  :XD:

----------


## Frogfeatures

> just trying to find the leak in the windscreen.


Windscreens fine, sunroof leaks a bit.

----------


## A330driver

On our way to eastern Oregon,as we had pulled a couple of stag tags.Dropped in the local supermarket to get piss ans a few extra snarlers for the hunt.Cane along this beauty loaded to the hilt.This SUBARU was groaning for sure,with A very heavy couple inside including a dog and cat.......SUBARU should be very proud!!!!! Funny thing was they were allowed to drive on the motorway......STRUTH!!!

----------


## Dundee

Now thats a write off!!

This  is what hit it.

----------


## Ryan



----------


## hotbarrels

> 


Shouldn't have been texting while driving ........

----------


## oraki

https://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/nz-...plorer-highway

Not always the drivers fault. Happening to often

----------


## gadgetman

> https://www.stuff.co.nz/motoring/nz-...plorer-highway
> 
> Not always the drivers fault. Happening to often


That wasn't a close call, that was a direct hit. Good driving by the truckie to only cop the bonnet area and avoid oncoming traffic.

----------


## Pengy



----------


## ROKTOY

Oh do tell, @Pengy

----------


## 223nut

Someone go exploring on their own?... Looks like you could let your tires down a bit  :Grin: 
What's with the straight line coming towards the camera from your towbar?

----------


## ROKTOY

> ...What's with the straight line coming towards the camera from your towbar?


That's the line he shouldn't have crossed

----------


## Dundee

still looking for penguins butgot stuck

----------


## gadgetman

> there are easier ways to see how deep the mud is.


But if it is beak height he'll float.

----------


## Shearer

> Attachment 72797


That's a bugger @Pengy.
Looks like you could do with a slightly heavier tow rope too.

----------


## Sideshow

That's not a tow rope!
It's  a trip wire for the camera man so he to can have mud on his face :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

> Someone go exploring on their own?... Looks like you could let your tires down a bit 
> What's with the straight line coming towards the camera from your towbar?



Yep, solo reccy mission to check out a spring hunting spot. 
The straight line is a blade of grass, so not much help at all really.

A wider angle pic would show the river about 2 metres in front of the wagon, and the fact that the driverside rear is in as deep as the front. 
No cell coverage. No recovery gear. Nearest property was about ten km back. 
The only way to get through the river/big creek, meant clipping the side of that mud hole. Unfortunately,  the front end slid into it  :Oh Noes: 

A bit of rock n rolling back and forth got her out eventually, after 2o mins or so,

The worst part, is that the only reason it happened was because I wanted to get to the track end, which was across the water. It turned out the track finished about 50 mts
 round the bend on the other side  
 :Grin:

----------


## stug

Get a tirfor winch and make a ground anchor. Saves dramas.

----------


## Maca49

https://youtu.be/rWnqb04KY2M

----------


## jakewire

Geez, there is some skill in those clips .

----------


## Maca49

Not to mention tight ring gear!

----------


## GravelBen



----------


## 300winmag

Looks like a harmless corner, looks like the ones that came to grief missed there braking points. The crowd certainly got there moneys worth.

----------


## Shearer

> Yep, solo reccy mission to check out a spring hunting spot. 
> The straight line is a blade of grass, so not much help at all really.
> 
> A wider angle pic would show the river about 2 metres in front of the wagon, and the fact that the driverside rear is in as deep as the front. 
> No cell coverage. No recovery gear. Nearest property was about ten km back. 
> The only way to get through the river/big creek, meant clipping the side of that mud hole. Unfortunately,  the front end slid into it 
> 
> A bit of rock n rolling back and forth got her out eventually, after 2o mins or so,
> 
> ...


At least you managed to extract yourself.

----------


## Dundee

A stock truck rolled near Dvke yesterday and media reports of cows getting shot and a milk tanker causing the crash are absolutely bullshit! The milk tanker was behind the scene of the crash and parked his tanker across the road to block traffic. Driver of the cattle truck was ok and all animals were inspected by a vet after being herded into a nearby paddock by locals.

----------


## oraki

I knew you North Islanders didn't like us...taking one of our local trucks out. It will be the tanker drivers fault. It always is :O O: 
Still good to hear everyone and thing unhurt

----------


## Dundee

Yes cows from Canturbury passport was denied after the tip off :Grin:

----------


## Tentman

What would have caused it to roll do you guys think - did he get off into something soft??  Hard to see from the pic . . . .

----------


## Dundee

45 km hr corner after 100km straight, over rail lines...dunno but theres been heaps of crashes there.

----------


## Rushy

> A stock truck rolled near Dvke yesterday and media reports of cows getting shot and a milk tanker causing the crash are absolutely bullshit! The milk tanker was behind the scene of the crash and parked his tanker across the road to block traffic. Driver of the cattle truck was ok and all animals were inspected by a vet after being herded into a nearby paddock by locals.
> Attachment 73162


Jeesh Dundee, you even have short fucking cows down there.

----------


## 223nut

> Jeesh Dundee, you even have short fucking cows down there.


Prick, I spat my coffee out over that

----------


## Mathias

Woodley's boys a long way from home. Good to see all are ok. Bloody media overdoing it again, typical. Lucky our local reporter Dundee was at hand for the truth  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bonecrusher

> A stock truck rolled near Dvke yesterday and media reports of cows getting shot and a milk tanker causing the crash are absolutely bullshit! The milk tanker was behind the scene of the crash and parked his tanker across the road to block traffic. Driver of the cattle truck was ok and all animals were inspected by a vet after being herded into a nearby paddock by locals.
> Attachment 73162


Cause of accident as reported in the Manawatu Standard "the driver was reaching across the cab for another mince pie" causes truck to get unbalanced heading into 45kph corner

----------


## Mathias

> Cause of accident as reported in the Manawatu Standard "the driver was reaching across the cab for another mince pie" causes truck to get unbalanced heading into 45kph corner


Hmmmm pies.... Maybe his usual run is through Fairlie  :Grin:

----------


## Martin358

Hmmm want pie now

----------


## oraki

More great inaccurate reporting. When I went past, there were 3cars and a van in a nose to tail. One vehicle was towing a trailer, which lost some wood. The truck avoided hitting anyone, and veered off into the water table, staying upright, and was able to be driven away. Top work driver. 
https://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-heral...sh-near-temuka

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> More great inaccurate reporting. When I went past, there were 3cars and a van in a nose to tail. One vehicle was towing a trailer, which lost some wood. The truck avoided hitting anyone, and veered off into the water table, staying upright, and was able to be driven away. Top work driver. 
> https://www.stuff.co.nz/timaru-heral...sh-near-temuka


NEVER EVER let the truth get in the way of a good story..............

----------


## oraki

Just following another story that the same writer wrote today, and has speculated on as well.

----------


## Dundee

Vet said only three cows were put down after the inspection.

----------


## WhistlingWings

That rally video was bloody funny!!
You could hear the disappointment in the crowd when one made it past that corner.

----------


## GravelBen

More rally carnage:

https://youtu.be/-Pu0MoNfbnw?list=PL...yKTMGuLLr&t=52

----------


## Boaraxa

My awesome XE column change Lpg/petrol ute got run off the road up waipori I nearly drowned some thought i did & waded out ,stuck upside down seat belt on saw a white light & got my self out ! thought my dogs had drowned as well all happened at night , lost my new light force spot light & a bunch of other stuff it floated down the river .2 hour walk to the nearest house thankfully by then my 2 mates turned up happy to see me wagging there tails..worst part of the experience was being only able to afford a shit Toyota car , lamb shit colour with the big elephant mirrors out by the bonnet I had that dam car for 2 years until I could up grade to a brumby ...imagine 6 dogs on the back seat lol..Good Times

----------


## Dundee

Whoa scary shit,I have been upside down in a flooded creek once too,not a good feeling,this was a few days after the creek went down.

----------


## Boaraxa

Scary shit aye , il never forget the red tail lights in my rear view of the fucker that didn't pull over or stop & how it seemed all in slow motion , the creaking of the suspension followed by DOOF DOOF DOOF SPLASH this carnt be how it ends , luckly it wasn't

----------


## Dundee

Looks like i'm on recovery mission again tommorrow

Second time this woman at work has to be towed in two weeks :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Mathias

> Looks like i'm on recovery mission again tommorrow
> Attachment 75353
> Second time this woman at work has to be towed in two weeks
> Attachment 75354


Ahh Dundee, you sure??....some woman at work aye hmmm  :Grin:  fess up

----------


## PillowDribbler

Not enough jandal.

----------


## Dundee

> Ahh Dundee, you sure??....some woman at work aye hmmm  fess up


My wheels are the mud bug :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> My wheels are the mud bug


Is that a cycle helmet?!

----------


## Dundee

> Is that a cycle helmet?!


Frigged if i know just wear whats left on the bike :Wink:

----------


## 300CALMAN



----------


## oraki

> My wheels are the mud bug
> Attachment 75355


Wear your undies on the outside, leave your vest open, ride fast and pretend to be superman

----------


## Beaker

> Attachment 75356


Story?

----------


## Dundee

> Attachment 75356


Too close to the water blaster? They missed a bit :Grin:

----------


## stuart165

smacked by a wallaby?

----------


## 300CALMAN

OK you all get one clue.. It happened in Australia  :Grin:

----------


## Paddy79

> OK you all get one clue.. It was in Australia


YA hit an Abbo who was laying in the road

----------


## 300CALMAN

> YA hit an Abbo who was laying in the road


Well that's kind of the story but... not.

Family member driving home at night, saw nothing but heard an almighty thump. Got out of the car looking for the culprit thinking they had hit someones dog or worse. Couldn't find anything on the road so looked at the front of the car... no damage. Next morning found the kangaroo print. Apparently before the insurance assessor cleaned the front of the guard you could see the head print also!

----------


## Gibo

> Well that's kind of the story but... not.
> 
> Family member driving home at night, saw nothing but heard an almighty thump. Got out of the car looking for the culprit thinking they had hit someones dog or worse. Couldn't find anything on the road so looked at the front of the car... no damage. Next morning found the kangaroo print. Apparently before the insurance assessor cleaned the front of the guard you could see the head print also!


Half points to Stuart then  :Grin:  ^^

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Half points to Stuart then  ^^


OK it was a native Australian.

----------


## Munsey

One of our Czech workers . Using Google Maps to find shortest route to a dance party up in Hanmer . Haha a paper road that lead into the river . Car is a right off.  He only just brought it 2 weeks ago . 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of our Czech workers . Using Google Maps to find shortest route to a dance party up in Hanmer . Haha a paper road that lead into the river . Car is a right off.  He only just brought it 2 weeks ago . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I cant believe people actually do that!...I mean I see it on the internet often but but but :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> One of our Czech workers . Using Google Maps to find shortest route to a dance party up in Hanmer . Haha a paper road that lead into the river . Car is a right off.  He only just brought it 2 weeks ago . 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 :Wtfsmilie:  How many Pilsners had he consumed before that one?

----------


## GravelBen

Last time I asked google maps to navigate anywhere rural (I knew how to get there but wanted to know how far it was) it tried to send me on a 30km+ detour to avoid 5km of gravel road!

----------


## gimp

> Last time I asked google maps to navigate anywhere rural (I knew how to get there but wanted to know how far it was) it tried to send me on a 30km+ detour to avoid 5km of gravel road!


It does that for the Lake Lyndon road. Won't give me a route through there

----------


## Konev

no pics but had a ELT in the back of my plane self activate the other day due to an electrical short. happened at 6000 feet so every one from Te Anau to god knows where started looking for the damn thing, couldnt shut it off without being on the ground, didnt even know 100% it was mine untill i landed. 

That horrid feeling though when you see a chopper scanning the Routeburn track at low level while knowing that the issue is either in your plane or the one in front.

----------


## Solo

https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/99301...ar-into-stream

Yesterday I had to go halfway to Taumuranui because a lady did some unscheduled offroading.

----------


## JoshC

Deere having a little nap




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> Deere having a little nap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's amazing what farmers seem to get away with, I'm picking it had no trailer brakes.

----------


## Rushy

That seems all wrong when you look at it.  The bale in the calipers I see a lot around here lately but tractors on their side, not so much.

----------


## BRADS

> It's amazing what farmers seem to get away with, I'm picking it had no trailer brakes.


We are just smarter than the cops 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> We are just smarter than the cops 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I used to be a farmer, I know all of your tricks.

----------


## Rushy

> I used to be a farmer, I know all of your tricks.


That is not hard.  Brads is only a one trick pony!

----------


## Savage1

> That is not hard.  Brads is only a one trick pony!


A pony that thinks he's a stallion.

----------


## gadgetman

> A pony that thinks he's a stallion.


I heard he hung out at the Ongaonga wharf of a Friday night trying to turn a few tricks. Hasn't made a lot of money out of it for a number of reasons.

----------


## BRADS

> A pony that thinks he's a stallion.


All stallion ask your wife bro

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Savage1

> All stallion ask your wife bro
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I was wondering where my kids got their good looks from.

----------


## kiwijames

Needs to remember to hook up trailer before driving off

----------


## akaroa1

> Needs to remember to hook up trailer before driving off


We have all done something like that.
Good thing trailers have safety chains and shackles.

----------


## A330driver



----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 79240


For some reason I find that incredibly hilarious.

----------


## Nibblet

> Attachment 79240


Someone would have got a hell of a fright. Herd the start of the hiss and thought, "fuck.....RUN!"

----------


## madjon_

> Attachment 79240


Takata?

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate... over the years... I’ve had 2 of them... expensive fuckups.... not following procedures etc,feel bad for them as they always start balling as it’s game over for employment..... for me,it’s a minties moment....
This happened a while ago,but it’s a transport oops,... shit happens

----------


## Nibblet

> Yeah mate... over the years... I’ve had 2 of them... expensive fuckups.... not following procedures etc,feel bad for them as they always start balling as it’s game over for employment..... for me,it’s a minties moment....
> This happened a while ago,but it’s a transport oops,... shit happens


Yeah we've had a couple go in the hanger, luckily I never was the one that did it. Shift fuck ups result in a cake or three for the shift. 
I've had a few cakable offences but nothing terrible thankfully.

One of the guys before my time was chased by a life raft from overhead locker in a 747. Had to hide in a lav until some others could stab it to death to get him out.

----------


## A330driver

> Takata?


Not sure mate... I think this was in Juneau Alaska..... I have photos of my ones somewhere just can’t find them.... but when they go... you know exactly what is happening.... it’s one of those..... “oh shit” moments... PRICELESS!!

----------


## A330driver

Funny mate.... have a few A&P mates..... the stories are many





> Yeah we've had a couple go in the hanger, luckily I never was the one that did it. Shift fuck ups result in a cake or three for the shift. 
> I've had a few cakable offences but nothing terrible thankfully.
> 
> One of the guys before my time was chased by a life raft from overhead locker in a 747. Had to hide in a lav until some others could stab it to death to get him out.

----------


## Nibblet

> Funny mate.... have a few A&P mates..... the stories are many


Gotta love loaders....
This guy was a little eager with the stairs, all clear for Captain on approach to gate then as he was taxing in guy started pushing out the stairs.

----------


## A330driver

Yeah mate,I’m lucky I don’t have to deal with that anymore ..... jetways are the only way to go... and those drivers can be dangerous.... I go slow, have never driven into anyone..... they into me....there was a day going down the escape rope would be fun.. now a hassle...WTF....

----------


## Beaker

> I used to be a farmer, I know all of your tricks.


Poacher, turned game keeper?  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Munsey

*Northam Police‏Verified account* @NorthamPolFollowFollow @NorthamPol
More



This vehicle was stopped by police on the way to the tip yesterday.  This is not the way you transport tyres for disposal.  Please think about the safety of you, your passengers and other roadusers at all times #fb






4:14 PM - 14 Dec 2017

----------


## Sideshow

What was in the back? Looks like there's plenty of room in there? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Savage1

Driving down the price of fuel.

----------


## Rushy

Very clever.  Explaining that to the missus could be challenging.  I wanted a piss badly and took the shortest route.

----------


## StrikerNZ

Wandered out to check the letterbox earlier and noticed that the neighbour's Air B'n'B guests' departure hadn't gone as smoothly as they might have liked.. one wheel soundly in the culvert with a ridge of stones beneath the centre-line of the car. At least they'd stopped before they broke anything, although I think it was more that they couldn't move any further..

Wandered over to offer a hand and managed to get them out alright by jacking up the lowside (with a block under the jack), then bridging a hefty plank across the culvert under the wheel. Bit of careful manoeuvring and they were home free.

Just had a knock on the door as I write this and he turns up with a couple bottles of wine and a few beers as thanks.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sideshow

> Wandered out to check the letterbox earlier and noticed that the neighbour's Air B'n'B guests' departure hadn't gone as smoothly as they might have liked.. one wheel soundly in the culvert with a ridge of stones beneath the centre-line of the car. At least they'd stopped before they broke anything, although I think it was more that they couldn't move any further..
> 
> Wandered over to offer a hand and managed to get them out alright by jacking up the lowside (with a block under the jack), then bridging a hefty plank across the culvert under the wheel. Bit of careful manoeuvring and they were home free.
> 
> Just had a knock on the door as I write this and he turns up with a couple bottles of wine and a few beers as thanks. 
> 
> Attachment 80996


He will be back to take those wines and beers back when he sees he's on social media  :Thumbsup:

----------


## southernman

Sulpha truck crashed on icey road, on the way to the mine.

----------


## southernman

Few phots on a 5500 Hitachi shovel move, we had a few problems, big one being scraping the main upper structure on the bridge, shout down for a day, and problems getting onto and off one access road, got trailer hung up.

 Ive got a pretty cool video, of the boom and stick pulling up, out of the river valley, 4 trucks, all drive axles chained up, two pull, two push, but as yet no way to post. I keep trying.

----------


## Ryan

Looks warm and toasty. Friend of mine's stationed in Edmonton and he sent me a pic of his thermometer last week, -34oC.

----------


## Tommy

> Looks warm and toasty. Friend of mine's stationed in Edmonton and he sent me a pic of his thermometer last week, -34oC.


Glenn with two "n"s?

----------


## Ryan

> Glenn with two "n"s?


The very one.



#fuckthat

----------


## Tommy

> The very one.
> #fuckthat


Good dood. #fuckthatfosho

----------


## southernman

I am 500km north of Edmonton, Been a few very cold days, with wind and -37-38, wind chills to -45 or so, miserable, but that's when there is lots of work up here.
 One more month to endure then 6 weeks off, fishing and hunting in NZ.

----------


## sneeze

> Ive got a pretty cool video, of the boom and stick pulling up, out of the river valley, 4 trucks, all drive axles chained up, two pull, two push, but as yet no way to post. I keep trying.


Up load your vids to flikr    (or similar )  and copy, paste the link  here.

----------


## sneeze

Just a bowl tip over,not an unusual sight. Days gone by it would have been a 2 minute fix, now its a 2.5 hr investigation while 2 50t diggers and 5 30t ADTs sit and wait. Then a 2minute fix.

----------


## Harryg

One more month to endure then 6 weeks off, fishing and hunting in NZ.[/QUOTE]
Does that mean you are going to make the Big bore shoot on the 10 March

----------


## kidmac42

Right on five o'clock last night, I saw an big owens truck trying to reverse into my neighbors driveway to make a delivery, and he smashed off the phone line that was hanging a little low.
The kicker was that he had a spotter with him that stood and watched it happen. Bloody Indians the pair of them with very little Engrish between them. They unloaded then fucked off without making the call to chorus. Let's just say that after talking to head office in chch, those two will be lucky to have their jobs to go back to on Monday.

----------


## southernman

> One more month to endure then 6 weeks off, fishing and hunting in NZ.


Does that mean you are going to make the Big bore shoot on the 10 March[/QUOTE]

I am hoping too, not sure if I will bring a rifle, perhaps just ammo,

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## MSL

> Right on five o'clock last night, I saw an big owens truck trying to reverse into my neighbors driveway to make a delivery, and he smashed off the phone line that was hanging a little low.
> The kicker was that he had a spotter with him that stood and watched it happen. Bloody Indians the pair of them with very little Engrish between them. They unloaded then fucked off without making the call to chorus. Let's just say that after talking to head office in chch, those two will be lucky to have their jobs to go back to on Monday.


Dont hold your breath

----------


## Konev

> Attachment 82006


i see the oops, someone put a Chevy badge on a Holden.

----------


## GravelBen

> i see the oops, someone put a Chevy badge on a Holden.


I guess that takes about the same intelligence level as trying to cut your own head off with a sheet of corrugated iron.

----------


## gadgetman

> I guess that takes about the same intelligence level as trying to cut your own head off with a sheet of corrugated iron.


But they were smart enough to move the steering wheel to the left.

----------


## Dundee



----------


## Bonecrusher

https://www.sunlive.co.nz/news/17435...-omokoroa.html

Another one at home every weekend it seems the Volly's siren goes at Omokoroa SH2 is a very seriously dangerous stretch of road to drive the worst in the country

----------


## oraki

From 100kph to 0 in 3 puckers, 1/2 a 'Oh fook' and 20 m of skid

----------


## longrange308

Best bit it still runs :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pengy

https://youtu.be/4iOoiEbtf2w

----------


## longrange308



----------


## cambo

Hilux haha. Very common especially with lifted suspension.

----------


## cambo

Here's 1 I had to do. 



Motor out, new mount welded onto frame. Plus the rest of the new parts it needed.

----------


## longrange308

Yeah second one iv had , can’t hack the rough 
Last one was too new so it got a new chassis

----------


## longrange308



----------


## longrange308

Had to drive the last 45mins  :Thumbsup:

----------


## longrange308

Don’t worry about that rumble sound out back
She’ll be rite 
Wheel bearing melted to axle wore through diff housing till axle broke  :XD:

----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 83957
> Don’t worry about that rumble sound out back
> She’ll be rite 
> Wheel bearing melted to axle wore through diff housing till axle broke


Good stereo?

----------


## longrange308

Just deaf and rough stereos in cruisers are shit

----------


## tiroatedson

The first of two times...didn't get a photo of second one




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

> Attachment 79240


Irishman trying to take his inflatable taboggan to winter olympics im picking ,or is it the irish ski jump??

----------


## longrange308

Yip I used the hand brake :Thumbsup:

----------


## akaroa1

Hopeless tourist driver managed to wipe out bridge side rails in my valley yesterday.
Single vehicle accident.
Pretty normal in my area.
Narrow country roads and absolutely hopeless drivers .
Where do they get their  licenses from ?

They brake for shadows !

They brake for uphill corners despite going half the speed of the advisory signs !

They don't pull to left on slow vehicle / passing lanes !

They don't pull over even when I am driving a fire engine with *lights and sirens on* 

They stop for ages at intersections to look at GPS nav systems.

They drive down remote shingle driveway looking for the tunnel back to Christchurch.

One came down drive past house and heaps of farm sheds, through stock yards into grass only farm track this summer ... looking for Akaroa !!!!

And don't get me started on campervans ( road maggots )

----------


## Munsey

No Oops moment but was a interesting watch . Maximum reach vrs lift . Hence why ive blured out signwriting on booms . 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## tiroatedson

Hand brake failure yesterday...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rushy

She's a tad boggy down there then?

----------


## MSL

Seconds away from getting out by looks

----------


## Sideshow

If you throw on that spare wheel behind the seat you will be home in no time :XD:

----------


## duckdog

let Mrs duckdog use the off road truck and she puts it through the neighbours fence.

----------


## 223nut

This is why I don't want to give my partner the keys to my new truck....

----------


## Beaker

> This is why I don't want to give my partner the keys to my new truck....


I'm sure he'll be OK driving it.

----------


## tiroatedson

> She's a tad boggy down there then?


Boggy where it ended. That was a pic after I tried to get it out. Abject failure. Should of taken the pke bin off...might of had a chance then...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## duckdog

> This is why I don't want to give my partner the keys to my new truck....



yes, but to be fair she did help put in the new engine

----------


## Rushy

> let Mrs duckdog use the off road truck and she puts it through the neighbours fence.
> 
> Attachment 84397


Was the neighbour surprised to learn he had put the fence in the wrong place when Mrs Duckdog told him?

----------


## Ryan

@Gibo Who'd be held responsible for something like this?

----------


## 223nut

@Ryan going by the honking there might be vehicles in them... Not used to big ports might just be that noisy usually

----------


## veitnamcam

> @Gibo Who'd be held responsible for something like this?


Now thats a ballsup !

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Hand brake failure yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couple of posts would get you out of there.

----------


## 7mmwsm

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mqQEO-YIxw

----------


## tiroatedson

> Couple of posts would get you out of there.


No posts handy. Easier to make a phone call...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Dundee

This driver did well to stay on the wheels after leaving the road.

----------


## MSL

> This driver did well to stay on the wheels after leaving the road.
> Attachment 84903


Tis but a detour

----------


## Fawls

> This driver did well to stay on the wheels after leaving the road.
> Attachment 84903


Going to have some fun getting out of there.

----------


## gadgetman

At least he kept the up bit up.

----------


## Pengy

Bugger!

----------


## 223nut

At least it looks like there still some hot air in it.....

----------


## Pengy

> At least it looks like there still some hot air in it.....


always

----------


## mikee

> always


you did say you were feeling a bit flat!!

----------


## Pengy

> you did say you were feeling a bit flat!!



FAT!

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo Who'd be held responsible for something like this?


Shit could be a raft of things really @Ryan, the ship may have been under steam by the captain or a pilot (most ports run pilots for bringing in ships that are skippered by inexperienced people, do so many entries into port under the pilots command and you can then have a free ticket) so could be either the skipper or a pilot at the helm and they have fucked up steerage or thrust? I also see the tugs attached so they could have fucked up or a rope snapped? Either way I'd say the shipping line would be looking to the insurance company to help out.

----------


## Pengy

@Gibo. Thanks for not blaming the hard working warfe/deck hands at the previous port  :Wink: .

----------


## Ryan

> Shit could be a raft of things really @Ryan, the ship may have been under steam by the captain or a pilot (most ports run pilots for bringing in ships that are skippered by inexperienced people, do so many entries into port under the pilots command and you can then have a free ticket) so could be either the skipper or a pilot at the helm and they have fucked up steerage or thrust? I also see the tugs attached so they could have fucked up or a rope snapped? Either way I'd say the shipping line would be looking to the insurance company to help out.


Shot @Gibo, been hanging out for a reply hahah.

----------


## 300winmag

I've been on a few ships in the past that have had whoopsies, some man made and others thru gear failure.
The best one was coming into Bombay Port, been working offshore for 2 months, no beer or birds so the boys wanted to hit town real bad, turned out the Skipper was more desperate than us. We were all showered and spivved up leaning over the handrail approaching the wharf, about 100 meters out we were looking at one another thinking shit he's coming in a little fast, time go's by and we weren't slowing until crunch, metal against concrete, some bloody big rubber fenders get ripped of the edge of the wharf and fall into the drink. Ripped a few life boat supports and stuffed the hand rail we were leaning on.

Anyway to cut the story short the skipper paid for drinks and the whorehouse that night, next day the Flippo AB's were out scrapping paint and applying gallons of new paint. A shore based engineering company were contracted for a few days to sort out the life boats and hand rails before we could sail. Nice little extended stopover.

----------


## 40mm

It is a you-tube-a-thon


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgbbGUwzy2c


HOLY SHIT

----------


## gadgetman

> It is a you-tube-a-thon
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgbbGUwzy2c
> 
> 
> HOLY SHIT


A fair few rag doll moments there.

----------


## 40mm

yup, would be fun as... until you started to get good at it!

----------


## Dundee

Another one skids off our road

----------


## Sideshow

> This driver did well to stay on the wheels after leaving the road.
> Attachment 84903


Now because he was wearing his hiviz he came to a safe and controlled stop..........a close up of the cab will reveal that his undies did not have such a good day!

----------


## Dundee

Came across a accident yesty but turned off when I saw the firebrigade and cops it was on the main street.Went back to town later in the arvo and one wreck was there.

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Sideshow

Looks like you turned up to take that photo when the undertakers where getting ready to put that one in the ground :Thumbsup:

----------


## southernman

150T crane single vehicle rollover, been on the side of the road for two weeks, quite a bit of extra damage was done rolling it onto its wheels with a digger.
taken a week to build pads for the recovery cranes, to lift it out of the way.

----------


## Dundee

This fella decided to park here after checking river level.

----------


## southernman

Couple heavy wreckers, recovering a loaded gravel truck, and pup trailer, driver fell asleep, and planted her into the trees,

----------


## BRADS

We went to this call on Tuesday, driver was fine second truck hes rolled.....



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## BRADS

.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> We went to this call on Tuesday, driver was fine second truck hes rolled.....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Might be time for a career change...

----------


## 40mm

> Might be time for a career change...


that should be it for him.

----------


## southernman

> driver ok?


Don't know, but suspect so, as long nose truck, and no real big trees. our safety guy was trying to find out,

----------


## Sideshow

Sure the drive is fine.........but his undies  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

Another on a local Road

----------


## Dundee

Same bit of road

----------


## veitnamcam

> Another on a local Road
> Attachment 90126


Fuck thats a mint bit of road! wtf are they on about?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Fuck thats a mint bit of road! wtf are they on ?


Fixed it for you

----------


## gadgetman

> Fixed it for you


Well I know one thing they're not on. The mint bit of road.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> nothing wrong with a smooth bit of seal less wear on your tires without all those sharp stones sticking out digging into them and all the water sitting on the road also helps with less friction making steering easier.


Or the thought process of "the road is wet, I should slow down" or "the road is wet & looks slick I should really slow down" 

Generally replaced with "nah why bother I'm a legend" ....Nek Minit....

----------


## GravelBen

Who said Subarus are idiot-proof?  :ORLY: 

DSC_7700 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7702 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7703 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7708 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7709 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## timattalon

Special High tensile subaru trap pre baited with gravel corners, available at any Wrightsons or PGG....

----------


## 223nut

Had another front wheel drive (rental) with chains on the back today... Actually did bloody well to get up the ski road as far as he did

----------


## madjon_

Shooting :Thumbsup:

----------


## Micky Duck

gravelben.....neat photos ,looked at them 3 times and cant for the life of me work out where car was supposed to be going...the road is taped off,is there another road off to left out of shot????

----------


## timattalon

> gravelben.....neat photos ,looked at them 3 times and cant for the life of me work out where car was supposed to be going...the road is taped off,is there another road off to left out of shot????


My guess is coming out of a corner and over did it....

----------


## gadgetman

> My guess is coming out of a corner and over did it....


And coming up to the tape across the road suggests a wrong turn. Deliberately let arse get wide and forward to avoid people?

----------


## GravelBen

> gravelben.....neat photos ,looked at them 3 times and cant for the life of me work out where car was supposed to be going...the road is taped off,is there another road off to left out of shot????


Yip, fast approach with a right kink just before going hard left at intersection. Mr Subaru braked about a mile too late and arrived way too hot, not sure if he went through the fence deliberately because he wasn't going to stop before the spectators behind the tape or if it was just that he was all locked up and followed the camber down.

This might make it clearer what he was trying to do:

DSC_7535 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7539 by Ben, on Flickr

DSC_7541 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## gadgetman

That makes it clear. They're clearing the road of stones!

----------


## Dundee

> nothing wrong with a smooth bit of seal less wear on your tires without all those sharp stones sticking out digging into them and all the water sitting on the road also helps with less friction making steering easier.


Just found out the wool truck had a blow out so speed wasn't a factor.

----------


## Dundee

Saw this on the main road today,casually holding onto it out the windows :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## PillowDribbler

Cuzzybro rope,get it at warehouse/mega 10.

----------


## MSL

> Cuzzybro rope,get it at warehouse/mega 10.


I saw a car load of people tie a queen bed base and mattress to the roof of a Nissan x-trail outside the warehouse. They tied it through the interior of the car and they all had to climb through the boot and windows

----------


## timattalon

> I saw a car load of people tie a queen bed base and mattress to the roof of a Nissan x-trail outside the warehouse. They tied it through the interior of the car and they all had to climb through the boot and windows


Best I saw was a number of years ago and did not involve a car. Seven skinheads were moving into a flat around the back of a converted Villa across the road from us. The all moved into a ONE ROOM BEDSIT and when they carried the Queen bed in they put it over their heads and carried it they could stay dry in the rain....by all accounts the wet smell took 6 months to get rid of AFTER they left. Smart move....Lets use a queen bed as an umbrella as we move, it will dry out in the cold easy....

----------


## Solo

> Saw this on the main road today,casually holding onto it out the windows
> Attachment 91142


https://youtu.be/pQ4c8Srl6uI

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The other day we were tagging our heifers in the stockyards and these two cows came limping down the road all battered and bruised and missing a bit of skin, we were thinking "wtf happened to them? And where did they come from?" 
Went for a drive and around the corner there's the neighbors truck in a ditch with trailer on its side in the middle of the road....

----------


## Shearer

> The other day we were tagging our heifers in the stockyards and these two cows came limping down the road all battered and bruised and missing a bit of skin, we were thinking "wtf happened to them? And where did they come from?" 
> Went for a drive and around the corner there's the neighbors truck in a ditch with trailer on its side in the middle of the road....
> Attachment 91146
> Attachment 91147


Bugger.

----------


## andyanimal31

Luckily it was the farm manager and not me!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## bigbear

Got to ask how? slid in or trying to cross?

----------


## MSL

Doesnt even look stuck

----------


## csmiffy

not even up over the counter weight

----------


## Shearer

This one is stuck. 20 tonne fell off the road on our boundary. Lucky it didn't go the other way through the deer fence.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The other day we were tagging our heifers in the stockyards and these two cows came limping down the road all battered and bruised and missing a bit of skin, we were thinking "wtf happened to them? And where did they come from?" 
> Went for a drive and around the corner there's the neighbors truck in a ditch with trailer on its side in the middle of the road....
> Attachment 91146
> Attachment 91147


Shame the cows got hurt.

----------


## sako75

Not an Oops but was brought in as the previous one with standard tracks kept getting stuck 
Think this one came from the Naki

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not an Oops but was brought in as the previous one with standard tracks kept getting stuck 
> Think this one came from the Naki 
> 
> Attachment 92038
> 
> Attachment 92039
> 
> Attachment 92040


Is it digging a chanell in a estuary?

----------


## planenutz

Looks like it's come straight from the battlefields of Passchendaele.

----------


## Sideshow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqr1...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Dundee

Bloody hell Sideshow :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Sideshow

Wasn’t my car :ORLY:  can you imagine telling that one to the insurance company. 
Well first a flip it on a gravel road, then this good bugger called @Dundee came and put it back on its wheels when it ran off and got eaten by these nasty pine trees, do you know that they hunt in packs! No really  :XD:

----------


## csmiffy

@Sideshow you do realise that the clip has nothing to do with a car and its the same one as on another thread?
Mix up maybe?

----------


## Sideshow

Ohooo shit my bad sorry guys :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

https://mobile.twitter.com/PhoenixHe...688001/video/1
This now might make more sense  :Wink:

----------


## Flyblown

North of Marsabit in the Chalbi Desert, on the “main road” to Ethiopia, September 2000.

The alternator bearings had had enough of rock and dust. Luckily, I was carrying a spare. The spare shat itself about 200km further on when it rained for the first time in about 80 years and the “road” turned into a raging torrent of liquid rock and dust which flowed through the engine bay as we waded our way up to higher ground. 

We made into Moyale and through the border on the juice the auxiliary batteries could conjure up. How we fixed the alternator is a long story but a good one, one that cemented my faith in Koyo Bearings, Italians, colonialism and the goodwill of Ethiopian peasants.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Not that like a good yarn, over a beer, or two  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Frogfeatures

Now that sounds like.......

Bloody autocorrect

----------


## Sideshow

> Attachment 95095
> 
> North of Marsabit in the Chalbi Desert, on the “main road” to Ethiopia, September 2000.
> 
> The alternator bearings had had enough of rock and dust. Luckily, I was carrying a spare. The spare shat itself about 200km further on when it rained for the first time in about 80 years and the “road” turned into a raging torrent of liquid rock and dust which flowed through the engine bay as we waded our way up to higher ground. 
> 
> We made into Moyale and through the border on the juice the auxiliary batteries could conjure up. How we fixed the alternator is a long story but a good one, one that cemented my faith in Koyo Bearings, Italians, colonialism and the goodwill of Ethiopian peasants.


 @Flyblown
Prick of a road was there around the same time. How many tires did you get through? I did two on it total trashed then four more in Ethiopia :Pissed Off:  boss wasn’t to happy last one I stitched repaired with some old tire and wire which held till Addis  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Flyblown

The Wife looked at the post above and reminded me, sternly, that other than taking photos of me struggling, she was glassing the surrounds for the shifta bandits that roamed the desert looking for numpties just like us. She’s also reminded me of a couple of other minor issues on that part of the trip.

We had had to wait in Isiolo before making the journey north to Ethiopia, as civilians weren’t allowed to cross the desert alone, you could only travel with the military convoy. So we waited a couple of days, reported to the check point at dawn on the allotted day, and left with the convoy. Which took off at an insane speed we couldn’t possibly keep up with, soldiers grinning and waving at us in a cloud of dust as they disappeared into the distance. So we crossed the desert alone, hoping a lot. 

On the return journey, which was also characterised by disappearing a convoy, a steel jerry can in the canopy actually managed to rattle the lid open - that’s the tried and tested rattle proof lid design on jerry cans since WW2 or whenever. We smelt the fuel (petrol 4Y Hilux) which had sloshed all over our gear in the back. Easily our biggest ever brown trousers moment in 20 years of overland travel, and it just about finished me off nerves wise, that was a tough trip the Chalbi Desert alone.

After we’d cleaned it up and decided the risk of explosion was acceptably low, we took off and drove into the dusk, chancing upon two desert cheetahs chasing down a small antelope and making the kill, which completely blew us away and to this day is one of our top 3 wildlife experiences anywhere in the world.

Well after dark that night, we were trucking along avoiding rocks and bandits, hoping to make the safety of an upcoming nomad settlement we’d driven through a couple of months earlier. Out of nowhere we stumbled upon a most welcome and highly unexpected sight - a British Army (BATUK) squad on desert exercise, camped up with their Bedfords and Land Rovers at the end of a long exercise and about to go on R&R, complete with a great many crates of chilled Fullers London Pride. They were as surprised to see us as we were them, a pom and his jaapie chick covered in dust, stinking of petrol and looking like they were 2 clicks away from a nervous breakdown. We joined the boys (all completely unhinged) in an unholy beer drinking session which resulted in a couple of other stories for another time, we got that shit faced well into the next morning that Captain Thompson gave everyone the morning off and we only left mid-afternoon the next day.

----------


## Maca49

Fun time yesterday on the Kaimais, had a stop/go in place at the Old Kaimais road near the summit. Took us an hour of crawling up on the Tauranga side! They had decided to lift a truck out of the Ditch on a Friday afternoon FFS. Was a fatality that had happened on Wedsday. Why can’t the prepared the lift and do the final crank onto the tow truck at night? Once through the que was about two lanes down the Waikato side, those poor old truckies in loaded trucks sitting waiting, crawling a couple of hundred metres, stop and then repeat. One of Porters truck and trailers had flagged it near the top!

----------


## Fawls

> The Wife looked at the post above and reminded me, sternly, that other than taking photos of me struggling, she was glassing the surrounds for the shifta bandits that roamed the desert looking for numpties just like us. She’s also reminded me of a couple of other minor issues on that part of the trip.
> 
> We had had to wait in Isiolo before making the journey north to Ethiopia, as civilians weren’t allowed to cross the desert alone, you could only travel with the military convoy. So we waited a couple of days, reported to the check point at dawn on the allotted day, and left with the convoy. Which took off at an insane speed we couldn’t possibly keep up with, soldiers grinning and waving at us in a cloud of dust as they disappeared into the distance. So we crossed the desert alone, hoping a lot. 
> 
> On the return journey, which was also characterised by disappearing a convoy, a steel jerry can in the canopy actually managed to rattle the lid open - that’s the tried and tested rattle proof lid design on jerry cans since WW2 or whenever. We smelt the fuel (petrol 4Y Hilux) which had sloshed all over our gear in the back. Easily our biggest ever brown trousers moment in 20 years of overland travel, and it just about finished me off nerves wise, that was a tough trip the Chalbi Desert alone.
> 
> After we’d cleaned it up and decided the risk of explosion was acceptably low, we took off and drove into the dusk, chancing upon two desert cheetahs chasing down a small antelope and making the kill, which completely blew us away and to this day is one of our top 3 wildlife experiences anywhere in the world.
> 
> Well after dark that night, we were trucking along avoiding rocks and bandits, hoping to make the safety of an upcoming nomad settlement we’d driven through a couple of months earlier. Out of nowhere we stumbled upon a most welcome and highly unexpected sight - a British Army (BATUK) squad on desert exercise, camped up with their Bedfords and Land Rovers at the end of a long exercise and about to go on R&R, complete with a great many crates of chilled Fullers London Pride. They were as surprised to see us as we were them, a pom and his jaapie chick covered in dust, stinking of petrol and looking like they were 2 clicks away from a nervous breakdown. We joined the boys (all completely unhinged) in an unholy beer drinking session which resulted in a couple of other stories for another time, we got that shit faced well into the next morning that Captain Thompson gave everyone the morning off and we only left mid-afternoon the next day.


How, what, why were you even there? great stories and adventures but how did it all come about?

----------


## Fawls

> Fun time yesterday on the Kaimais, had a stop/go in place at the Old Kaimais road near the summit. Took us an hour of crawling up on the Tauranga side! They had decided to lift a truck out of the Ditch on a Friday afternoon FFS. Was a fatality that had happened on Wedsday. Why can’t the prepared the lift and do the final crank onto the tow truck at night? Once through the que was about two lanes down the Waikato side, those poor old truckies in loaded trucks sitting waiting, crawling a couple of hundred metres, stop and then repeat. One of Porters truck and trailers had flagged it near the top!


Perhaps its too dodgy a job to do in the dark? I have no idea when the best time of day would be to do that job, all I know is they are going to upset a lot of people no matter when they do it, sounds like you (and many others) got unlucky and you have my sympathy, nothing worse when you need to somewhere else.

----------


## Flyblown

> @Flyblown. Prick of a road was there around the same time. How many tires did you get through? I did two on it total trashed then four more in Ethiopia boss wasn’t to happy last one I stitched repaired with some old tire and wire which held till Addis


Small world eh. We had one puncture on the entire 14 month Southern / Eastern Africa trip, somewhere in Tanzania I think. At 30,000km in Nairobi we replaced four tyres, which will have been the ones in the photo. The volcanic rock in Namibia was really tough on them.

Dunlop Universal cross-ply tyres, 7.00x16, tubed of course, on HJ45 split rims. “Biscuit” tyres we called them. I was asking @madmaori for something similar recently, they are very unfashionable these days, rubbish on the bitumen but you get used to them, but off road they are amazing. Anyway as you know there wasn’t exactly much in the way bitumen around eh, in that part of the world, and what bitumen there was usually looked like it had been bombed by a squadron of A-10 Warthogs.

----------


## Flyblown

> How, what, why were you even there? great stories and adventures but how did it all come about?


Only one way to get from Kenya to Ethiopia, and we really wanted to go to Ethiopia. That’s pretty much all there is to it! Ethiopia and Sudan were very different and quite challenging, culture wise, much more so than the rest of bantu Africa. Very rewarding, despite a dose of malaria and amebic dysentery along the way. 

We got caught up in the Ethiopia - Eritrea border war which was a totally dumb thing to do but all it takes is one wrong turn. I blame the blind deaf non-English speaking amputee octogenarian we asked for directions. Got “rescued” (more like arrested) by the Ethiopian army and handed over with much amusement to the UN blue helmets who put us in lockdown in Adigrat. This resulted in us making friends with a Canadian Captain and a Swedish Lt-Col, friendships that we hold very dear to this day and have resulted in some fantastic trips in their home countries, and vice versa.

----------


## Sideshow

> The Wife looked at the post above and reminded me, sternly, that other than taking photos of me struggling, she was glassing the surrounds for the shifta bandits that roamed the desert looking for numpties just like us. Shes also reminded me of a couple of other minor issues on that part of the trip.
> 
> We had had to wait in Isiolo before making the journey north to Ethiopia, as civilians werent allowed to cross the desert alone, you could only travel with the military convoy. So we waited a couple of days, reported to the check point at dawn on the allotted day, and left with the convoy. Which took off at an insane speed we couldnt possibly keep up with, soldiers grinning and waving at us in a cloud of dust as they disappeared into the distance. So we crossed the desert alone, hoping a lot. 
> 
> On the return journey, which was also characterised by disappearing a convoy, a steel jerry can in the canopy actually managed to rattle the lid open - thats the tried and tested rattle proof lid design on jerry cans since WW2 or whenever. We smelt the fuel (petrol 4Y Hilux) which had sloshed all over our gear in the back. Easily our biggest ever brown trousers moment in 20 years of overland travel, and it just about finished me off nerves wise, that was a tough trip the Chalbi Desert alone.
> 
> After wed cleaned it up and decided the risk of explosion was acceptably low, we took off and drove into the dusk, chancing upon two desert cheetahs chasing down a small antelope and making the kill, which completely blew us away and to this day is one of our top 3 wildlife experiences anywhere in the world.
> 
> Well after dark that night, we were trucking along avoiding rocks and bandits, hoping to make the safety of an upcoming nomad settlement wed driven through a couple of months earlier. Out of nowhere we stumbled upon a most welcome and highly unexpected sight - a British Army (BATUK) squad on desert exercise, camped up with their Bedfords and Land Rovers at the end of a long exercise and about to go on R&R, complete with a great many crates of chilled Fullers London Pride. They were as surprised to see us as we were them, a pom and his jaapie chick covered in dust, stinking of petrol and looking like they were 2 clicks away from a nervous breakdown. We joined the boys (all completely unhinged) in an unholy beer drinking session which resulted in a couple of other stories for another time, we got that shit faced well into the next morning that Captain Thompson gave everyone the morning off and we only left mid-afternoon the next day.


Had a similar story coming through the Caprivi Strip in northern Namibia. Convoy took off we could only get to around 75kmph head wind had us stuffed. Some guy waited said whats the issue. Im like this is as fast as she goes buddy. Hes like ok dont run over any elephant shit thats where they plant the mines. Place looked like a cow race im like thanks.  :O O:  but then thats Africa Baby!

----------


## sako75



----------


## PillowDribbler

Strange rear tyre set up on that truck.

----------


## sako75

Retractable?

----------


## JoshC

It's called a lazy or drop axle.

----------


## Konev

> Strange rear tyre set up on that truck.


very common in Europe. its lifted when not carrying a load.

----------


## gadgetman

Probably bump the price up in the vehicles. Convertibles, very limited run!.

----------


## Max Headroom



----------


## gadgetman

> Attachment 97737


You picked a fine time to leave me loose wheel.

----------


## Dundee

My youngest lad wrote off his road bike.
He's bandaged up like a bloody mummy but no bones broken.Got concussed and can't remember much after.

----------


## Max Headroom

That sucks. Still if he gets away with no broken bones and his brain in the same shape as it was pre accident, that's a big plus.

----------


## gadgetman

That doesn't look too flash Dundee.

----------


## Rushy

Young fellas aye Dundee?  Gravel rash is a bitch.  Give him my regards.

----------


## veitnamcam

Hope hes all ok Dundee. Skin grows back and a bit of a knock back when your young can be a good thing.....makes you that bit more cautious and defensive rider.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> My youngest lad wrote off his road bike.Attachment 97770Attachment 97771
> He's bandaged up like a bloody mummy but no bones broken.Got concussed and can't remember much after.


Bugger.
Glad to hear he's not badly hurt though. He will bounce back and the bike is nothing money can't fix.

----------


## madjon_

Good he more or less OK,might be a cheap lesson.

----------


## Dundee

Waiting on insurance,this lad has already ordered a 2019 yamaha.....yep thats right its not 2019 yet :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

Getting the moos in this arvo in 30 degree celcius heat.3km from shed and the Honda shits itself.

----------


## BRADS

> Getting the moos in this arvo in 30 degree celcius heat.3km from shed and the Honda shits itself.
> Attachment 101066


I can beat that mate 
My tractor I was on her

----------


## Pengy

Fark! You ok @BRADS

----------


## BRADS

> Fark! You ok @BRADS


Yeah bro I got off before she went over the drop off.

----------


## Dundee

Jeezus @BRADS is it safe to bring my Stirling to ya farm in the new year? :Sad:

----------


## ROKTOY

Glad to hear you came out of that ok, Brads.

----------


## gadgetman

> Jeezus @BRADS is it safe to bring my Stirling to ya farm in the new year?


Of course not, Dundee. How is Brads meant to pull the fence line further back so there is enough distance for the long range 22 without the tractor?

----------


## oraki

> i am guessing the heart rate went up a little at that moment @BRADS.glad you got off it.


In the same proportion as the butt clenched, I'm thinking. Bloody lucky to come out of it unscathed

----------


## Rushy

Bloody hell Brads, when you said you were going to take the tractor for a spin I thought you meant around the paddock.

----------


## madjon_

Rollover frame worked well,wouldn't have liked to ride it out but.Glad you are OK.

----------


## Tentman

In the words of a cousin of mine looking at her husbands vehicle's skidmarks down a steep face "those skidmarks are pretty short compared to the ones on his gruts"

----------


## bigbear

@BRADS to busy day dreaming about all the green grass in december

----------


## Harryg

@BRADS glad your ok. never a nice feeling when everything goes quite, You'll know how your mate felt with his Scania

----------


## csmiffy

bugger of a way to get a new tractor. Or a good way depending on how you look at it.
Glad you are ok. Had one of my cousins killed many years ago when he was about 13 in a tractor roll over.

----------


## tiroatedson

Yeah...tractors arent much fun when shit goes bad...  I had one take off down a hill towing a PKE bin...Not as impressive as yours Brads but still a holy fuck moment...
Cant find photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shootm

Seen this today and instantly thought of  @Dundee

----------


## Bonecrusher

General knowledge question does anyone know what the  bottom bar is called on a trucks rear bumper?

----------


## 40mm

> General knowledge question does anyone know what the  bottom bar is called on a trucks rear bumper?


The persuader

----------


## Bonecrusher

The Mansfield Bar ......

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jayne_Mansfield

----------


## Bonecrusher

https://www.sunlive.co.nz/news/19942...akamarama.html

SH2 strikes again if you drive this road you will know the Politicians are having a field day it will be a major issue next election locally Labours vote will decrease substantially unles they reinstate the 4 lane new road

----------


## Maca49

What a bugger!! Across the road yesterday

----------


## 223nut

Just let 15psi out of the tyres....

----------


## Maca49

I think they let 115 psi out! I wish he had ripped the front off the building, these trucks, up to 100 a day, pull out of there and accelerate passed my workshop, full exhaust blast!!

----------


## Tussock

> I can beat that mate 
> My tractor I was on her


 :Zomg:

----------


## Tentman

Wonder if these guys were hunters . . . don't think I'd have taken my truck into water that colour!!

https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/natio...e-off-4wd-roof

----------


## dannyb

Possibly felt compelled to if on way out instead of in......not defending it but people often make mistakes thinking they have to get out when the river starts rising instead of staying put.
Been guilty of that myself once but luckily I didn't end up like these poor folk.
valuable lesson learnt I'll bet

----------


## Sideshow

Which ever way they were going I’d have waited. Unless it was an emergency!
The car is warm dry and has a heater. Wait it out.
Be interesting to see how they ended up in that situation....skills on the chopper pilot.

----------


## cambo

They were seen going in by some guys heading out and and warned not to go any further and to turn around. Dickheads didn't listen

----------


## RUMPY

> Wonder if these guys were hunters . . . don't think I'd have taken my truck into water that colour!!
> 
> https://www.radionz.co.nz/news/natio...e-off-4wd-roof


Looks like a rifle cover next to the guy in front.

----------


## erniec

Photos show the tyres are not exactly off road either.

----------


## timattalon

> Photos show the tyres are not exactly off road either.


They are now......Half them are off the ground, the others are imitating  stop bank under the water....

----------


## bigbear

on the video looked like the guy in the front was holding a rifle case, road tires. 
So would they have done if they didn't have a plb?

----------


## dannyb

> And a poxy lightweight 4x4 like that is out of it's depth in a car park puddle.  Just saying...



Really ? Deeper and probably just as fast and truck half as heavy..... Just saying driver skill and technique come in to play.
Would I have crossed it in flood like those guys ? No

----------


## dannyb

> You missed my point, by poxy lightweight 4x4 I mean an urban townie car with an electric-locked transfer case that gives you 4x3 (if you are lucky). The mighty Jimny and Vitara are actually far more competent than most of the 'higher rated' and far more expensive Auckland Image Vehicles (AIV's).
> 
> Can't quite work out what that is, doesn't look like the underpinings of a suzuki to me but it's about the right length.  Spare wheel looks to be on the wrong side of the rear door from my experience...


Fair call  :Thumbsup:

----------


## rugerman

looks like a lot of trouble to go to, to scoop a trout out with a net out the window  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Martin358

Just did a grocery shop and a logging truck is on its side on the corner of our road. Some one was going to fast

----------


## Tussock

Flooded rivers get you with the base load. Bottom half of the river is sand and gravel flowing, not water. Those guys are very dumb. Often wonder about people with no natural aversion to these things. How keen do you need to be? 

I have this thing about people not yelling around vehicles and machinery. What ever caused the spaz, it's not as bad as the spaz will cause. 

Half an hour ago, foreman for a roaring gang is going off. Swearing and yelling. Digger operator fell into a trench he was straddling. Seen it so many times. 

Sent from my CPH1701 using Tapatalk

----------


## Delphus

Not so much a transport having an oops moment as me. My dumbass mounted the top snorkle bracket to the door not the fram 

----------


## Rushy

That is classic.

----------


## 6mm ackley

In and out like the Dukes of hazards  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 308

It brings me great joy to see that someone else fucks up nearly as often as I do

----------


## veitnamcam

That's a box.

Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

> just weld that door shut that way don't have to shift the bracket and looks like you didn't have an oops moment.


Bloody Southland Redneck!

Hahaha!

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Delphus

Fixed. Didn't even have to weld the door shut!

----------


## Fawls

What did you do about the holes in the door?

----------


## Frogfeatures

Bluetack

----------


## Delphus

> What did you do about the holes in the door?


Currently over filled the holes with silicone. Temporary fix, will most likely sand it back, bog it and paint

----------


## gimp

Wrecker door for a hundred bucks might be easiest, swap the lock cylinder etc over

----------


## Dundee

Another one bites the dust on the road.Never got the pic at the scene.Lucky lads a couple of roll overs and it was facing the opposite way they were travelling when it came to a holt.

----------


## sako75



----------


## Dundee

Lost a wheel.

----------


## Dundee

Roll over in a 30km/h area.

----------


## Fawls

I bet they had skidmarks!   :Psmiley:

----------


## Martin358

Hey dundee what is it about your road, are you distracting drivers to get pics

----------


## Rushy

> Hey dundee what is it about your road,


It’s the dwarf drinking beer while driving a tractor that distracts them.

----------


## Dundee

> Hey dundee what is it about your road, are you distracting drivers to get pics


Its the closest gravel road to the nearest town get all sorts coming thru,my lads have lost it on the road but not me yet.lol

----------


## sako75

Reading this reminded me of the time I worked at a NZIG (old days) distributor
One of the guys had a brain fart idea on a Saturday morning of connecting a size D oxy cylinder with reg to the carb on his car. Think it was a Mitzi Cordia Turbo.Started the engine and increased the pressure. Revs went up so good to go. Came back a little while later. Caught fire and had to use extinguisher he took for the ride

----------


## tiroatedson

This happened on Monday. Think they were trying to get it out today...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 35desoto

> This happened on Monday. Think they were trying to get it out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A Big OOPS!!!!

----------


## gonetropo



----------


## timattalon

> Attachment 119466


Now thats a set of rubber bands...

----------


## oraki

Probably an ex tanker driver......... Or one about to apply

----------


## Fawls

More info please, looks like he is stuck there, but wtf was he doing there, is it a normal crossing place gone bad or is it little toot in real life???

----------


## oraki

Dont know the story, but Waimak River between the bridges. 
Wrong turn,GPS,half hr break, checking for whitebait?????......

Very stuck, took more than the towtruck I heard. 
Best thing is it werent me

----------


## matagouri

Wonder if he was drug tested......

----------


## dvk-kp

> Wonder if he was drug tested......


I think he could have been testing some drugs.

----------


## Sideshow

No he thought he was driving a jet boat :XD:  Ohoo how we laughed  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

Just in Mallorca to catch the last of the summer sun. 
First Autumn storm rolled through (back of some hurricane). 

When the captain said full steam ahead I don’t think he ment this Scotty! :O O: 



There’s another on the rocks at the back of the bay.

----------


## timattalon

> Attachment 119794Attachment 119795
> 
> Probably an ex tanker driver......... Or one about to apply


There is a bridge construction site behind the yellow and red in the second picture with a large crane. It is possible that there was a delivery to there and the truck needed to turn around to get out. On the upside, they have diggers there constantly moving the gravel for the crane to move along the river bed so the heavy equipment is there to free the truck up....The crane could almost have lifted the truck back onto the bridge....

The bridge is getting two lanes added to make it Three lanes in each direction. And the lanes are going in the middle between the existing lanes so the concrete slabs(?) has to be lifted up and over the current deck. 

https://www.stuff.co.nz/the-press/ne...kariri-bridges

While you dont see the bridge in this one you can see the extent of the work they are undertaking...

https://youtu.be/4lfITWwpOfU

----------


## dannyb

@223nut care to explain what's going on here ? That's not the easy way to bleed the cooling system either  :Thumbsup:

----------


## MSL

> @223nut care to explain what's going on here ? That's not the easy way to bleed the cooling system either 
> Attachment 120906


Looks suspiciously like a terios in an island setting

----------


## 223nut

> Looks suspiciously like a terios in an island setting


What the picture doesnt show is that the passangers wheels are only JUST touching the ground,  wasnt me that parked it there... cant talk to loudly though as i did the same a few years back!

----------


## ROKTOY

> @223nut care to explain what's going on here ? That's not the easy way to bleed the cooling system either 
> Attachment 120906


This is what happens when a city slicker like 223nut try to angle park in a rural environment.

----------


## Sideshow

No what really happened was there was some bikini fish on the beach in the background and eyes should always stay on the road as your hands will follow ah @223nut  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> This is what happens when a city slicker like 223nut try to angle park in a rural environment.


Had to parralel park the other day, heaps of room but felt unnatural. @Sideshow its still a bit cold but the bikini fish and the unclad variety have been seen before (until the sun hides behind a cloud and the sandflies find them)

----------


## Sideshow

So pulled up at the T junction and said to the wife “Oh look they have put the ploughing match sign backup”! :Thumbsup: 
She said yep but someone has started prematurely look up to the left :Wtfsmilie: 

Feck me they must have been flying  :ORLY:  :XD:

----------


## Martin358

saw this a couple of days ago, think he forgot to open his trips. Ooops

----------


## Flyblown

Bathurst 1000 this weekend, always a blast. 

No chance for an oops moment, due to the handbrake sitting in the seat next to me, but here's a couple of shots my personal lap record of Bathurst, starting from pole position of course.

----------


## 300CALMAN

New class aye. utes with trailers? Wounder if they will ban turbos  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Flyblown

> New class aye. utes with trailers? Wounder if they will ban turbos


Maybe... the new class of utes and trailers should specify a ute with a fully watered and fuelled, 4-up GVM of 3.1t and a 1.25t trailer... ooohhh four and a third tonnes... Try that on standard brakes at the end of Conrod!

----------


## Sideshow

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/world-...-day-in-madrid


 :Thumbsup:  :XD:

----------


## tiroahunta

Earlier this arvo...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

I’d say it looks like a case of bloat :Wink:  someone’s already stuck it but if your quick and stick the poor old Isuzu back on her feet she might just pull through  :XD:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Earlier this arvo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did he do that?
Their opposition have just mowed some of my place and drivers these days are scared to go off the tar seal. Probably only cut about seventy percent of what was shut up.
I was thinking about getting Austins next time, but if they tip trucks over like that, perhaps not.

----------


## erniec

It happens where you would least expect some times.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Bathurst 1000 this weekend, always a blast. 
> 
> No chance for an oops moment, due to the handbrake sitting in the seat next to me, but here's a couple of shots my personal lap record of Bathurst, starting from pole position of course.
> 
> Attachment 121971
> 
> Attachment 121972
> 
> Attachment 121973


What are you driving if the hilux in front of you backing a trailer is beating you?

----------


## tiroahunta

> How did he do that?
> Their opposition have just mowed some of my place and drivers these days are scared to go off the tar seal. Probably only cut about seventy percent of what was shut up.
> I was thinking about getting Austins next time, but if they tip trucks over like that, perhaps not.


Its a bit steeper than it looks. Id say slight angle , grass a bit wet n hit a hole/rut. These fellas are no strangers to the job... First one eight years here...dunno if a good or bad thing though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> It’s a bit steeper than it looks. I’d say slight angle , grass a bit wet n hit a hole/rut. These fellas are no strangers to the job... First one eight years here...dunno if a good or bad thing though 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya just can’t get the staff these days they all wanta sleep on the job....looks like it’s contagious even the vehicles are catching it :XD:

----------


## Dundee

Global warming ....yeah right!

----------


## akaroa1

> Once upon a time I would have told you it was impossible to flip a tracked vehicle...


You can do anything if you try hard enough

And then some people don't even need to try

----------


## gimp

Whoops

----------


## gimp

Goes well when I don't drive into bogs on the track without checking the depth first

----------


## Cigar

> hey wasnt me this time. good to see another operator using the machine to the limit.


I think that was past the limit....

----------


## Tentman

> Once upon a time I would have told you it was impossible to flip a tracked vehicle...


My wee 2.5 Tonne IHI I use for fencing has a fairly large track frame for its size, but with the 270 Kg driving head at the end of the boom I live "on the edge" . . . .

----------


## Martin358

did you spill the beer then

----------


## MSL

Good spot to rest up for the night


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Dare we ask what was over the side of the bank.... bet there was a need for clean undies

----------


## ROKTOY

> Once upon a time I would have told you it was impossible to flip a tracked vehicle...


It's just a baby, it hasn't learnt to walk properly yet...

----------


## Max Headroom

> Once upon a time I would have told you it was impossible to flip a tracked vehicle...


Your theory is defeated by the proposition:

"Yep, I can do that, no problem"

----------


## timattalon

> Your theory is defeated by the proposition:
> 
> "Yep, I can do that, no problem"


More likely "Hold my beer....Watch this / it's easy"  and " Seemed like a good idea at the time...".

----------


## akaroa1

Not entirely a oops moment 
But this visitor should have mentioned he was coming in a new Aston Martin and all the sills were carbon fiber 

Some of you  guys know what my driveway is luke.
Nice drive and well shingled but 4 hairpins and 600m long

----------


## 223nut

Would have been fun for the rest of the drive though..

----------


## dannyb

> Not entirely a oops moment 
> But this visitor should have mentioned he was coming in a new Aston Martin and all the sills were carbon fiber 
> 
> Some of you  guys know what my driveway is luke.
> Nice drive and well shingled but 4 hairpins and 600m long Attachment 123242


 @Ryan_Songhurst doesn't your neighbour need a new farm hack ?  :Thumbsup:

----------


## timattalon

> @Ryan_Songhurst doesn't your neighbour need a new farm hack ?


Just a Fancy David Brown Ponsonby tractor isn't it?  (I mean that is where the DB in DB9 etc comes from......)

----------


## akaroa1

Yeh
I told him i take the sharp one at the road going down hill with a hand brake turn in the hilux
Saves backing up to get in.

I did roll a quad doing the same many years ago on the same corner. A bit of ice changed everything

----------


## GravelBen

Saw this one this week, had to have a (sympathetic) laugh at the bloke finding what looked to be the only wet patch in a rather large paddock.

----------


## PillowDribbler

Ohau overbridge.

----------


## GravelBen

Well that obviously didn't go according to plan!

----------


## ROKTOY

> Whoops


Mt Greenland?

----------


## oraki

> Ohau overbridge.Attachment 126651


Car on trucks side of the road. Like all drivers I know, they’ll put the truck in the grass to avoid,  rather than to injure the other party.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Saw this one this week, had to have a (sympathetic) laugh at the bloke finding what looked to be the only wet patch in a rather large paddock.
> 
> Attachment 123638
> Attachment 123639
> Attachment 123640
> Attachment 123641


worked ground can be VERY deceptive,the crust dries out and looks just like the rest of paddock.....50 quid to knob of goat shit there was a waterline hit by first guy/last guy through the field......slowly leaking but not hitting surface,water pooling in bottom of plough ruts just waiting for something blue to get stuck in the goo. if you look at first photo there is a distinct lighter line across whole field very close to where he has come a cropper.....filled in waterline.... why waterlines SHOULD go along fencelines and troughs be on sides of paddocks......wet spots from leaky troughs are a pain in my arse.

----------


## Micky Duck

when Ive had truck stuck in deep like that ,the lads bring the big JCB silage stack loader out...hook chain up to its front end loader..reverse till chain is tight,apply brakes and lift,truck slides up out of goo and can then be pulled out. 
another funny thing we learned is the sharper we an pull out on angle the better..45ish degrees works best,with a truck towing another,the trucks seem to pivot on one back wheel and as the other 3 pop out onto fresh ground we are away laughing...feels really unnerving as she seesaws out on the rubber coated blacksnake tow strop,like a wild horse rearing up.

----------


## gimp

> Mt Greenland?


Yep.

----------


## GravelBen

> worked ground can be VERY deceptive,the crust dries out and looks just like the rest of paddock.....50 quid to knob of goat shit there was a waterline hit by first guy/last guy through the field......slowly leaking but not hitting surface,water pooling in bottom of plough ruts just waiting for something blue to get stuck in the goo. if you look at first photo there is a distinct lighter line across whole field very close to where he has come a cropper.....filled in waterline.... why waterlines SHOULD go along fencelines and troughs be on sides of paddocks......wet spots from leaky troughs are a pain in my arse.


Yip you're onto it, got told later that there was a cut water line. They pulled it out easy enough with a smaller tractor that wasn't in the wet patch.

----------


## Tentman

> Yip you're onto it, got told later that there was a cut water line. They pulled it out easy enough with a smaller tractor that wasn't in the wet patch.


That one looked like everything had been done right by the operator - didn't keep pissing about trying to get her out and ending up bellied = making the extraction much worse.  Time is also your friend, its amazing how you can drive out if you leave it a couple of hours for all the shit in the lugs to dry out (of course that only works when its fine).  Had my wee girl stuck a while ago, only 7 tonnes with the post driver on but its quite a bit of weight to dig out.   Got the front up with the loader, went home for a coffee and a sulk.  Drove it out when I got back.  He/she probly could have done the same with the discs unhooked (after several coffees !!)

----------


## Fawls



----------


## bigbear

As long as it wasn't my kfc halls truck :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

Halls trucks used to be a regular feature in the sea around Kaikoura.

----------


## Fawls

Ooops, I thought the caption was on the photo, it was I think between 10:00 & 11:00 today and was;

State Highway 1 near the Ohakahia Stream in the Hundalee is currently blocked due to a container coming off the back of a truck.

Motorists are advised to avoid the area if at all possible or expect delays.

----------


## Sideshow

I hope it was that Halls KFC truck :Sick:  :XD:  :Thumbsup:  I hate KFC :Sick:

----------


## Sideshow

By the way how are they fixed on?
The containers not the chickens :Wink:

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> By the way how are they fixed on?  The containers not the chickens


Twist locks located around the perimeter which the container is dropped onto and then the handle is twisted to lock down the container.    Whilst i was with Tranzrail they proved an ongoing problem on rail wagons but on commercial road trucks, any faults are usually located immediately behind the trucks steering wheel.

----------


## 2post

> Container?  Looks like half the trailer went forward and the other half said no thanks, not this time!  See the gear hanging off the crossmembers and the lack of corner castings and twistlocks?


I agree, though he/she may have knocked it off judging by the front wheel guard damage and where he/she ended up.

----------


## southernman

Engine failure, Cat 3512 from a 785D hall truck.

----------


## 2post

That gentlemen is what’s know in the trade as a “leg out of bed”
Had that happen to me in a 64 EH Holden at 80mph, locked up the diff went sideways. Had to think quick and hit the clutch to get it straight again.

----------


## akaroa1

Cleaned my farm truck for the first time in 14 years !

Daughter wants me to take her to her wedding in it next weekend.
She asked that I clean inside and didn't push for the outside also.
Well i thought I would be a loving dad and over achieve. 
So i rashly decided to waterblast and clean the outside to

I see people in town doing it all the time.
Figured it must be quite enjoyable and maybe even enlightening 

WTF is it about. 
Lost on me.
Decided they might do it because they don't have guns to clean.
Or if they do have guns then they don't have enough guns to clean.

There were a hell of a lot of scratches under all that dirt.
So i had to polish  ( well I will admit to having car polish but it was for my engineering machines. Makes it easier to clean off cutting oil and swarf)  the whole thing to fill in some of the scratches.

Anyway I might have a little joke somewhere in there to kick off my speech with.

Now I better get on line and see where I can pick up some new front seat covers urgently. These ones are beyond cleaning.

Cheers

----------


## veitnamcam

> Cleaned my farm truck for the first time in 14 years !
> 
> Daughter wants me to take her to her wedding in it next weekend.
> She asked that I clean inside and didn't push for the outside also.
> Well i thought I would be a loving dad and over achieve. 
> So i rashly decided to waterblast and clean the outside to
> 
> I see people in town doing it all the time.
> Figured it must be quite enjoyable and maybe even enlightening 
> ...


Thats not a farm truck....I can see 4 straight panels in just that one picture!

----------


## Pengy

Waiting... @veitnamcam  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Waiting... @veitnamcam


I tipped over my mates Hilux, Unfortnatly the pics are not for social media Tim.

----------


## dannyb

> I tipped over my mates Hilux, Unfortnatly the pics are not for social media Tim.


NZHS doesn't count  :Grin:

----------


## 223nut

> I tipped over my mates Hilux, Unfortnatly the pics are not for social media Tim.


Thats what 'paint' is for to cover up the number plate and faces!

----------


## gadgetman

> NZHS doesn't count


We're more anti-social.

----------


## JoshC

> Cleaned my farm truck for the first time in 14 years !
> 
> Daughter wants me to take her to her wedding in it next weekend.
> She asked that I clean inside and didn't push for the outside also.
> Well i thought I would be a loving dad and over achieve. 
> So i rashly decided to waterblast and clean the outside to
> 
> I see people in town doing it all the time.
> Figured it must be quite enjoyable and maybe even enlightening 
> ...


Ha nice. I washed the Dad in laws farm ute the other day and blew it out with the compressor, first time since he bought it new in 97 he reckons! Did the same to his tractor too, found his pocket knife under all the dust and straw in the cab, which he "lost" about 5 years ago  :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

This corner has some funny collection point for those that can’t handle the speed :XD:  :ORLY:

----------


## GravelBen

Someone getting it wrong at the Ben Nevis hillclimb last weekend... (there actually wasn't too much damage and he had it fixed up and back out having another go the next day)

_DSC3231 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3232 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3233 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3234 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3235 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3238 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3242 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3247 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3255 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3267 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3269 by Ben, on Flickr

----------


## erniec

I might have to show him how to get it out

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> I might have to show him how to get it out
> 
> Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk


Is that a 375 or similar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter Al.7mm08

Missed the track by that much

----------


## Shearer

> Someone getting it wrong at the Ben Nevis hillclimb last weekend... (there actually wasn't too much damage and he had it fixed up and back out having another go the next day)
> 
> _DSC3231 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3232 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3233 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3234 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3235 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3238 by Ben, on Flickr
> _DSC3242 by Ben, on Flickr
> ...


Great photos Ben. Right place right time. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## erniec

> Is that a 375 or similar
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep has the bonnet of because of the starlings 

Sent from my SM-J530Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Maxx

*Someone* getting it wrong? ‘‘Twas that guy Taylor, wasn’t it? :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## GravelBen

> *Someone* getting it wrong? ‘‘Twas that guy Taylor, wasn’t it?


It looks like a silly mistake but just before it is a very deceptive, off-camber kink over a blind crest. A few others made similar mistakes but gave up on trying to pull it back in time for the cattlestop and just went wider through the fence instead (and stayed shiny side up).

_DSC3215 by Ben, on Flickr
_DSC3641 by Ben, on Flickr

No thats not the road!

----------


## 257weatherby

A long time ago, and in a river far far away........

----------


## csmiffy

Stuck in the mud or were you unlucky enough to hydraulic it?

----------


## dannyb

Seeing as nothing better to do here's a few stucks 

This one not me but yeah bet he had an interesting conversation with the boss


My old cruiser up to it's nuts in guts  :Grin: 


My mates massive 80 series on a seemingly dry riverbed...


The "dry" river bed after I winched him out


Being a dick in my current 4x4 only time it's ever been stuck

----------


## dannyb

A little too deep for the jet boat recovery....had water up over the center console before I got pulled out .....

----------


## 257weatherby

> Stuck in the mud or were you unlucky enough to hydraulic it?


Stuck in the mud, left it running till we got out with a tow. Stripped out the insides at the hut and left to sit in the sun for a couple of days while we went hunting. The irony of escaping without real harm was the engine shitting itself on the way out and stranding us. Needed towed all the way to Tekapo. My mate walked out to Lilybank, and discovered a bloke we knew was Station manager at the time, we'd been wallaby shooting with him the week before - he towed us back to Lilybank Station, the chef made us tea and we stayed the night while Beade told us stories about the clients. Next day is us swinging on a towrope in a swollen river crossing for two braids, thank fuck it was an old 40 series cruiser towing, scary. The garage at Tekapo pulled down the engine and fixed it, it had been fully reconditioned prior to our trip, they had fucked  up reassembly and it had dropped conrod nuts- yes plural, nuts......... the shop in Dunners picked up the tab. Couple of dirty shifty looking blokes with guns getting on a bus in Timaru to get home! Imagine trying that now  :Sick:

----------


## bigbear

@dannyb digger fall of the end of the ramp?

----------


## dannyb

> @dannyb digger fall of the end of the ramp?


Was clearing a shingle build up that happens regularly due to poor design of the ramp and I guess he found a deep bit....wasn't me of anyone I know so can't really provide any more info

----------


## southernman

, Pulling the engine/ alternator out of a Komatsu 930, alternator failing, -40, 

 diff and transmission, on a Cat 793 haul truck, cracked diff case.

----------


## Martin358

Wouldnt want to bang a finger in that temp

----------


## Steve123

> Attachment 135068Attachment 135069, Pulling the engine/ alternator out of a Komatsu 930, alternator failing, -40, 
> 
> Attachment 135070Attachment 135071 diff and transmission, on a Cat 793 haul truck, cracked diff case.


That in Canada?

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

> That in Canada?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk


Yea mate, a fair few very cold days, in January/Feb this year.

----------


## 300winmag

Few trees to cut down for one of our major construction companies I guess.

----------


## Rushy

Laying down on a rest break huh?

----------


## 300winmag

Not Fletchers but starts with F

----------


## 300CALMAN

ends with ooogan?

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Well it is called a water meadow for a reason ops :XD: 


> 


In my defence I drove round this spot last year no worry’s but with all the rain we had at the start of the year it has just turned into a big sponge :Redbullsmiley:  :XD:

----------


## Sako 243



----------


## Micky Duck

man...you can see surface water to left of vehicle  and the old lumpy bits behind it SCREAM dont drive over here....

----------


## Savage1

> Attachment 147964


Looking at the light chunks of soil, I'm betting that's a swampy area that's had fill put in it and spread out. Usually doesn't fix the problem.

----------


## XR500

Yip! A chunky swamp is still a swamp, esp when you weigh more than a duck :Wink:

----------


## Sako 243

You’re right, it’s been an undulating farmlet for years and periodicity had excess soil dumped on it, but never removed the topsoil, nor compacted it correctly. Over the years it’s been built up to nearly level but hides a multitude of sins...

----------


## PillowDribbler

Looks like a ute there as well.

----------


## XR500

There's another Tractor there by the looks of things. A 4WD one. Would have thought they would pull the pin on the boat and trailer and recover 2WD tractor then both pull from a long way up beach with a long piece of very strong string :Wtfsmilie: 
Or wait for the tide to come in then use the boat engine to push them further up the beach :Oh Noes:

----------


## sore head stoat

Maverick Vinales had a bit of an oops moment the other day at 220km/hr..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5icHLDa-BM

----------


## JoshC

I had to rescue this out of a swamp yesterday. Luckily for them I was only a km away raking some logging slash, so walked the digger over and sorted it out. By the time I had got there water was flowing through the digger as water had backed up behind it. Don't know why he drove there, the ground moves when you walk over it...not the first machine to get stuck in there though.

----------


## Dundee

Looks like it was a roll over.

----------


## 308

> Looks like it was a roll over.
> Attachment 148759


Does everyone drive like a looney out your way Dundee or is the road a bit deceptive?

----------


## Rushy

> nah i reckon @Dundee is running around the paddocks only wearing a pair of red bands and distracting the drivers.


Nah that doesn’t sound right.  The grass down there is taller than he is so they wouldn’t see him.

----------


## Dundee

Yeah well the mail lady fell off the road yesty too! :Grin: 

All the bills were on the drivers side :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

Were you flashing from the window again Dundee?

----------


## Dundee

Whoops another!

----------


## zimmer

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/group-...HPBCUH5FKOAMM/

----------


## chainsaw

> https://www.nzherald.co.nz/nz/group-...HPBCUH5FKOAMM/


Bloody lucky to walk away from that one. Change of underwear for sure.

----------


## Seventenths

Up the Hopkins Valley outside Monument Hut at the first river crossing

----------


## Bonecrusher

My latest rooster in a Lexus in a line of stationary traffic decided he would do a U turn "Oh I didn't see you" I took the front of his Lexus off like a hot knife through butter at 100K :-) He is damn lucky he isn't sitting in a coffin know I used all my skill and gile to avoid him another 12 inch in my lane and it would have been another thing.

----------


## 308



----------


## 300winmag

Chinese developers down the road, silly fcukers  should have used a larger machine.

----------


## Micky Duck

oh look two portaloos together,ones just a bit on the piss...

----------


## Finnwolf

> oh look two portaloos together,ones just a bit on the piss...


Haha! :Thumbsup:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Chinese developers down the road, silly fcukers  should have used a larger machine.
> 
> Attachment 159727


Two guys push it upright while operator pivots it out of there?....not much more than a dinky toy

----------


## 40mm

holy shit.

thirty second you tube clip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xqv...hannel=VINwiki

----------


## Dundee

How these kids survived this crash amazes me. I was coming home from work last evening and saw the skids and as i turned the corner two young maori boys were on the road with blood on there faces arms and legs.Asked them if they were ok and if they needed a lift back to town.Nah we just texting Dad the driver said.And it was his sisters new car.Another fella was climbing back up the hill he was ok also.If your on the facey book have a look at "Knight Road and district crashes" It one hell of a ride on our Knight Road if you feck it up!

----------


## Rushy

Fuck that’s a beauty of a crash Dundee.

----------


## rugerman

That's a pretty sweet parking job  :Have A Nice Day: 
Looks like it might have stayed upright all the way down which was pretty lucky for them

----------


## 2post

> holy shit.
> 
> thirty second you tube clip.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xqv...hannel=VINwiki


That wan not what I expected would happen.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> holy shit.
> 
> thirty second you tube clip.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xqv...hannel=VINwiki


Should have known it would involve fire when I saw your name on it.

----------


## MSL

> That's a pretty sweet parking job 
> Looks like it might have stayed upright all the way down which was pretty lucky for them


Definitely been over at least once


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

Ouch

----------


## timattalon

> Attachment 163651
> 
> Ouch


They might need a bigger digger.....

----------


## bigbear

How long before NZ companies start using this for a excuse why freight is held up overseas?  :Grin:

----------


## timattalon

> How long before NZ companies start using this for a excuse why freight is held up overseas?


I thought that is where the OP got the picture......?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> How long before NZ companies start using this for a excuse why freight is held up overseas?


What isn't the CCP virus an excuse any more? Oh that's right the rest of the world has been vaccinated...

----------


## Sideshow

> A suction dredge.


They have one on site now!

----------


## Micky Duck

ok...so is the pointy end pointed up stream or downstream???? doesnt really matter.......what happens if they get in lots of big heavy earth moving machinery and sort of dig channel around tip of downstream end,say 50-100 yards wide and let water get in ,around and do the rest,eg flow past/through and start eating the soil away from hull,would it allow it to budge and pop front end back out into flow and away it goes....or opposite way around depending on ships direction....
one excavator wont move much but fifty D8s and bigger have one hell of a lot of pull combined....always a way if you have long enough bit of rope LOL

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> ok...so is the pointy end pointed up stream or downstream???? LOL



I don't see it as an "upstream or down stream" flow. The Mediterranean end of the Suez ship canal is about a meter or forty inches lower than the Red Sea end so the trend is from south to north. There are some strange tides however that can stall and even reverse the flow with the help of unsettled weather in the region.

Of concern is an aspect many have not even considered.  A report.

"........Data from freight tracking website Marine Traffic indicates that 11 of the delayed container ships are carrying cattle, sheep and other livestock, while the Australia-based NGO Animals International has identified a further nine, according to _The Guardian_.
Marine Traffic spokesperson Georgios Hatzimanolis said three of the carriers, the Omega Star, the Unimar and the Sea Star, appear to be stuck at various points in the canal rather than queuing for entry.
Gerit Weidinger, EU coordinator for Animals International, said the Unimar and Omega Star appear to have left Spain on 15 March and 16 March respectively while a further nine of the boats were loaded in Romania earlier this month.




While the animals aboard are not in immediate danger, the prospect of the rescue effort to free the Ever Given taking several weeks to accomplish poses serious questions about their welfare."

----------


## 300winmag

It’s going to really interesting how this plays out if the salvors can’t free this ship in the next few days.
Already the General in charge of the canal is saying that don’t discount other factors beside the wind.
Photos of a 30 year old digger moving sand from around the bow of the ship tells part of the story.
You would think that part of the average transiting fee of $250k US would pay for some up keep.
19,000 vessels transited the Suez Canal last year x $250k = $4.75 billion, how much of that goes sideways into someone’s back pocket.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> It’s going to really interesting how this plays out if the salvors can’t free this ship in the next few days.
> Already the General in charge of the canal is saying that don’t discount other factors beside the wind.
> Photos of a 30 year old digger moving sand from around the bow of the ship tells part of the story.
> You would think that part of the average transiting fee of $250k US would pay for some up keep.
> 19,000 vessels transited the Suez Canal last year x $250k = $4.75 billion, how much of that goes sideways into someone’s back pocket.


Yes quite a lot I would say. Apparently not leaving enough for contingency plans and equipment should this happen.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> It's a bit of a "frog in the pot" situation.  When the canal was built boats could turn around in it, what's happened is the shipping companies have built bigger and bigger boats to the current sizes which are oversize...


AND accompanying that are the physical problems associated with the carriage of increased numbers of containers. Greater container carrying capacity means greater profits for the shipping companies, BUT the companies have not addressed the problems in restraining the increased number of containers on the carrying vessel.

SO we have containers breaking away from the carrying vessel in increasing numbers as the numbers of containers able to be carried , increase.

ALL to the risk of other's travelling the seas as not all of these containers which were lost overboard, sink. They are very airtight so unless the weight of the contents exceeds the flotation ability of the air trapped within the container, the container floats....usualy just below the surface of the water with no above surface profile.

Effectively taking the place of WW 2 mines and fatal for any light vessel which may hit them.

----------


## Sideshow

If you guys have ever been to Egypt its backwards! They always bang on how they built the pyramids! Lol
Yeah its one dirty overcrowded country with not a lot of honesty! Love that part in the movie Gallipoli where Snowy says There all a bunch of thieves!
Dont get me wrong the sites are amazing! Ive been three times. But the people in general drive you round the bend. I found the south much better than the north people wise.
There all after a bit of backsheesh (bribe money).
Cant see this being sorted anytime soon. But time will tell.

Just to give you an idea on how bad they do repair jobs. I have a pic of a hieroglyphs that were being repaired at Kom Ombo. Thousands of years old!
And here they where putting the blocks back in upside down :Wtfsmilie:  in there defence guess they didnt grow up with Lego :XD: 

Yep they will make a mess of this wind my ass bloody pilot went to sleep! They when someone else fixs it they will claim the credit.... :X X:

----------


## 300winmag

Want any work done, something fixed urgently, open briefcase and peel off some crisp US $100 bills. 
Been there done that.

----------


## 300winmag

Just checked the corruption index, Egypt is sitting at place # 117, well behind other more prominent shit holes.
The crew on the container ship are all Indians, they’ll go thru there paperwork with a fine tooth comb hoping to find false tickets etc.
The skipper will be under immense pressure, if they free the ship they’ll probably do a complete crew change as mentally they will be fried.

----------


## 300winmag

Starting to unload the Evergreen

----------


## Finnwolf

> Starting to unload the Evergreen
> Attachment 163918



And there’s six more containers under that one! :Grin:

----------


## 300winmag

Egypt have told the Ever Given owners to pay 1 Billion dollars in compensation or they don’t get there ship back.

----------


## veitnamcam

Ouch!

----------


## GravelBen

Wonder how good their insurance is?

----------


## 300winmag

I think the cargo is valued at $1 billion

----------


## timattalon

> 1.7 US I heard...


When I think how much stuff came in those containers via the importers I used to deal with, that would not be difficult....24000 containers on the largest ships and the evergreen is one of them....Thats an average of $71k per container (about) and if you look at freight, a forty foot container used to be $150,000 worth of stock in the trade I was in , and it was not particularly expensive products....

----------


## DavidGunn

Somewhere up in the hills around Nelson today we dropped a driveshaft...be along day tomorrow getting it sorted, supposed to be back in the North Island tomorrow.

----------


## rugerman

It's just there by ya feet David  :Have A Nice Day: 
Looks like a bit of a bastard of a corner to get stuck on. Did ya manage to drag it off the road with the digger

----------


## DavidGunn

> It's just there by ya feet David 
> Looks like a bit of a bastard of a corner to get stuck on. Did ya manage to drag it off the road with the digger


Got it all the way to site with digger, that corner was the first or second one of about 6 to get around...will be unloaded in the morning and off to find a repair shop.

----------


## Dundee

The local lads from the True Honey Co lost there trailer of hives up the Makakahi Valley the other night.They walked about 6km at 0100hrs too the nearest house where there was a landline,as cell coverage is shit. Pic after trailer was put back on the road.

----------


## Sideshow

Do you like your bees shaken or stirred? :Wtfsmilie: 

Bet the guy that went to pull that out was like….you have what as a cargo? :Zomg: 
And the driver was like I’m shout :Omg:  from this side of the gully because I’ve had my full of stings :X X:  and you can get someone else to drive them……they don’t tip and they sure as hell don’t play fair when you go off road :XD:

----------


## Sideshow

Lol she must have heavy shoes to make it that far :XD:  

Ps the driver is fine wifes making her a cup of tea. Im just back to pick up her handbag.

----------


## GravelBen

This guy got it a bit wrong...

----------


## 40mm

So dad asks kids if we should try get through a real boggy bit on the way home.... kids say YES! Dad says we might be walking up the drive if we give it a go.....
Nek minut.

Nothing a Hiace cant pull out. With ease I might add.

----------


## norsk

I highlighted the problem incase it happens again.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I highlighted the problem incase it happens again.


And I was starting to think you were alright norsk.
Perhaps not.

----------


## Sideshow

@40mm thought the windscreen was smashed took me a bit to see the shadow  :O O:  thought maybe the comments form your navigator might have been a little to much and you pushed the ejector button :XD: 



> Attachment 193188
> 
> So dad asks kids if we should try get through a real boggy bit on the way home.... kids say YES! Dad says we might be walking up the drive if we give it a go.....
> Nek minut.
> 
> Nothing a Hiace cant pull out. With ease I might add.

----------


## 40mm

> @40mm thought the windscreen was smashed took me a bit to see the shadow  thought maybe the comments form your navigator might have been a little to much and you pushed the ejector button


True, it does look like that!

----------


## Dundee

Some scum bag stole this car from Woodville,got air borne to get down there.Took off in the dark thru the mud and broke into a farmhouse at work.Cut him self getting in,good fkn job.House had mud and blood thru it,hope the prick gets a good infection.

----------


## rugerman

At least there will be some DNA if the cops decided to collect any. Probably kids who would get off scot free if they were caught

----------


## Dundee

Its a bit wet out there!

Guess I'm walking to the shed!

----------


## Rushy

How the fuck?  Oh never mind

----------


## rugerman

lol that's not a stuck quad ...... this is a stuck quad   :Grin:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Its a bit wet out there!
> Attachment 207348
> Guess I'm walking to the shed!
> Attachment 207349


Haha that's a box.

----------


## No.3

Jeez, bet when it finally lost momentum it stopped in a hurry and you went F.....  Oh never mind.

----------


## Rushy

I have been thinking about how Dundee must have got out of there as that mud would have been up to his belly button.

----------


## 223nut

> I have been thinking about how Dundee must have got out of there as that mud would have been up to his belly button.


I was thinking it was bogged down deep enough he wouldn't need a step ladder to get on

----------


## 2post

I know it's a little windy but one numpty put a sail on his scooter.

----------


## 2post

This one shows the sail a little better, I try to upload it from my phone but the ratio of thumb to screen was to great.

----------


## Dundee

Two car pile up....but only got one the towie dragged the other away.

Should buff out aye? :Grin:

----------


## 2post

> Two car pile up....but only got one the towie dragged the other away.
> Attachment 207504
> Should buff out aye?


It wasn’t much before the crash.

----------


## Black Rabbit

Me....phone was ringing....silly move :Omg:

----------


## akaroa1

The snow above home was just a bit deeper than I was expecting 
Good thing I always have a small shovel in the back
Belly plates eventually held the tyres off the shingle road when I hit this drift 
Quite a bit of shovelling later I got  just enough traction to skid it out

----------


## No.3

I wish I had evidence of the worst whoopsie I did - I was in one of my old company work utes, just popped up to the tank that supplied the plant area with water and gave the ballcock the obligatory thwack to unstick it as you had to do with that one when the supply stopped...

All good up until that time, but the farm track that I drove up on was on one of about 4 little hillocks - and you sidled around the four before you came to the farm track.  And, all good up until I mistook a cattle track for the farm track being a young dumbarse and not looking properly.  Now this was about a 40m drop over the side at about an angle of 40deg off vertical with cattle tracks around the side of the hill every meter or so, steep enough that you can't get out of the vehicle and expect it to stay on handbrake but with the odd cattle trail that you need to get a bit of power on to roll over.  Real nice stuff, very close to arse end falling over the top of the bonnet Barry Crump level sh1te.

So just to set the scene a bit more, this was a fairly new 05 Courier High Country - first of the push button 4wd systems and suicide door extra cabs with all the bells and whistles for the time.  And the boss had just turned up in time to see me roll over the edge of the hill and go Fu...

So there I was, virtually suspended not being able to see the ground below the bonnet line (apart from terra firma 40-odd meters away).  I couldn't reverse, couldn't get out, and was rather suddenly less than brave.  I think the phrase is "at that moment he knew he f-d up...".  But the ute actually handled it brilliantly, careful use of the brakes and only the odd touch of throttle to get over a particularly deep cattle track and 10minutes of driver's seat cushion plucking later and I rolled off the bottom of the drop like a boss.  

The boss disappeared as I rolled around the corner, not a word said - ever.  I made a point of marking that farm track drop with a hivis post the next day!

----------


## Ross Nolan

Watched a guy go to sleep in front of me on Thursday night, drift across the road and do some full on Dukes of Hazard shit before hitting a tree.
He was ok(ish), and walked into the ambulance  after waking up. A bit bloody, but I was expecting a corpse.
Quite the advert for airbags.

----------


## No.3

Good thing you were there probably, I'm assuming you called the fire service and ambo's?

----------


## Ross Nolan

There was a car behind me - I asked her to call while I got the door open and checked the guy.

----------


## Mintie

Had to commandeer a tractor today to pull the Punimog out of a ditch, its a ditch I've driven through a number of times but not recently, I was trying to find a Hare that I'd just spooked so was just crawling along and not really paying attention to the track. Had I have hit it with a bit more power it would have been fine but by the time I had realized what was going on it was too late, beached on the rear diff and very slippery clay that wasn't giving any traction. Once I figured out the controls on the tractor (it's been a long time!) It was all easily sorted. Gonna have to look at portals I guess

----------


## No.3

A hand held battery powered winch, or a turfor if time isn't an issue.  Portals create more issues than they solve for the one time in a blue moon when they actually help you.

On the factor of not watching where you are going, well on that I have no comment!!!

----------


## Happy Jack

https://www.nzherald.co.nz/rotorua-d...PJPGDYTD6PHOA/

I'll just leave this here.

----------


## Dundee

We lost power with this muppet.

----------


## Tahr

> A hand held battery powered winch, or a turfor if time isn't an issue.  Portals create more issues than they solve for the one time in a blue moon when they actually help you.
> 
> On the factor of not watching where you are going, well on that I have no comment!!!


Whats a portal?

----------


## Bobba

> Whats a portal?


A portal hub puts the centre of the wheel lower than the centre of the axle with a gear ratio drop aswell. Brilliant for  true extra ground clearance under the diff. Most unimogs have them.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Whats a portal?


A doorway in time used for crossing the universe AKA wormhole

----------


## Andygr

> A doorway in time used for crossing the universe AKA wormhole


Stargate = One of my all time favourites.

----------


## No.3

> Whats a portal?


Think jeep on 86" tyres and the standard 1.8L motor haha. The portal hubs are an additional reduction gear at the hub that balances out increased power requirements of big arsed wheels and a side order of more ground clearance under the diffs with more likelihood of rollovers!

----------


## imaca

Portals https://youtu.be/9ZUcd1son_s @No.3 why do you say they cause problems? Surely clearance is a good thing

----------


## No.3

Increase in height and weight on the axle assemblies, increased loads on suspension components, increased maintenance needs, increase in potential for mechanical failure and can result in piss poor steering and handling characteristics... There is a reason they aren't more common on standard road vehicles and are mostly seen on special purpose vehicles. But if you are willing to handle the trade off they can be a good solution.

----------


## hunt08

After watching that video wouldn't a winch just be a shit load cheap you could probably put one at front & back & still be shit loaded cheaper

----------


## No.3

> After watching that video wouldn't a winch just be a shit load cheap you could probably put one at front & back & still be shit loaded cheaper


Or one soft mounted on a bracket and attached with slings to rated tow points and a dedicated power connection at both ends. That way minimal weight gain on the front axle and only one winch that can pull you back out of the shite as well as further into it...

----------


## norsk

I slid off the drive trying to be a hero and hoon up in 2wd.
Thats what you get for being a smart arse.

----------


## imaca

Is dork in Norwegian djork? Asking for a friend  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Gamehunter

Was a bit wet for a load of concrete posts. Yep, I knew it was going to tip over.

----------


## XR500

Lucky its only on its side!

----------


## 308

this was on the news - Friday I'm down to the New World on Chaffers St getting a spot of lunch and observe this prize twonk's finest work

He must have been doing at least 70 plus in a 50 zone going down Cambridge Tc into a 90 degree corner then hit the low bank where the pohutakawas are and airborne into the wall

He looked a bit like this fuckwit Corey Worthington



I was going to ask him not to breed so as to refine the gene pool but he was busy being comforted by his g/f

They walk amongst  us

----------


## Ranger 888

> Was a bit wet for a load of concrete posts. Yep, I knew it was going to tip over.
> 
> 
> Attachment 213912


Definition of an "accident" (from the ACC):
unsafe act/unsafe conditions/ error of judgment..or any combination of these.

----------


## Ranger 888

> Attachment 213970
> 
> this was on the news - Friday I'm down to the New World on Chaffers St getting a spot of lunch and observe this prize twonk's finest work
> 
> He must have been doing at least 70 plus in a 50 zone going down Cambridge Tc into a 90 degree corner then hit the low bank where the pohutakawas are and airborne into the wall
> 
> He looked a bit like this fuckwit Corey Worthington
> 
> 
> ...


Shows a need for a bit of chlorine in the gene pool, methinks..

----------


## No.3

> Definition of an "accident" (from the ACC):
> unsafe act/unsafe conditions/ error of judgment..or any combination of these.


So that explains why my tearing of something under my shoulder blade isn't an accident it's an injury haha.  Nice to know.

----------


## Gibo

> Was a bit wet for a load of concrete posts. Yep, I knew it was going to tip over.
> 
> 
> Attachment 213912


Good skills, saved the fence  :Wink:

----------

